# Will Cena Turn Heel? *Speculations and Discussion Here*



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

yes.




obviously cena turning heel would be the second biggest heel turn..next to hulk hogan of course being 1st.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

He could have one of the best runs ever for sure. Your right he has a decade worth of ammo to fire back at the WWE universe.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

It could definitely be monumental, I don't think anyone would disagree with you.

It's just been discussed so much already that we are all kind of worn out. If it happens, great.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

Yes. His work as a heel in 2003-2004 is what got him attention in the first place.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

For sure, he already gets more heat than anyone else on the roster.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

He just did a bit of heel promo work today and bunch of people got hyped for their match, of course Cena would be one of the best heels ever.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

I'm listening to him purposely piss off the Philly crowd right now and he's still supposed to be a good yeah. So yeah I think he would make a great heel.


----------



## I_Hate_BabyFaces_ (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

Cena will ALWAYS suck. Whether he's face, heel, tweener doesn't matter, he will always be shoved down our throats and will never lose clean to anyone other than Rock.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

There's no way Cena will turn heel and upset all the kids wearing his bright shirts, his headbands, his armbands, and eating his cereal.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

not sure what a heel cena would be like but the string of crying kids on youtube would be fun to watch.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

I dont know about best ever but i think tonight was a good example of why he would work better as a heel and be a more interesting character.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



CripplerXFace said:


> There's no way Cena will turn heel and upset all the kids wearing his bright shirts, his headbands, his armbands, and eating his cereal.


_To all my little Hulkamaniacs, say your prayers, take your vitamins and you will never go wrong._









.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

_As far as I'm concerned, all this crap in this ring represents these fans out here. For two years brother! For two years, I held my head high. I did everything for the charities. I did everything for the kids. And the reception I got when came out here, you fans can stick it brother. _


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

The potential of Cena as a heel is almost limitless, that is my honest opinion.

The persona of a man who has been spoiled and believes himself to be THE Franchise, and has 10 years worth of shit to spew towards the fans, is something worth watching every week.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

He'll be great.


But he's turning this WM. Because I have to. (That's it).
I beat me, and shit. yeah.
He will shock da world.


----------



## I_Hate_BabyFaces_ (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

Cena is NEVER going to turn heel. Is goal until he retires is to kiss babies, and getting pictures taken at autograph sessions with kids and there Moms. Wwe's goal for the next 30 years is to make Wwe as PG, and corny as possible, and Super Cena is the man for that job.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



I_Hate_BabyFaces_ said:


> Cena is NEVER going to turn heel. Is goal until he retires is to kiss babies, and getting pictures taken at autograph sessions with kids and there Moms. Wwe's goal for the next 30 years is to make Wwe as PG, and corny as possible, and Super Cena is the man for that job.


Go put your Cena hate elsewhere. If you didn't catch on this is the thread discussing his hypothetical heel turn if it would happen, no one's asking you if it ever will (because we all know it probably won't).


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

Doubt it, he's too nice. Hogan drew as he always does not to mention the help of a little angle called the NWO but he wasn't a great heel that made you angry he was corny as hell. It just suites some people to be a babyface Cena is one of those real life good guys


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

In order for it to happen they need a new STAR face to go against him. And no not CM freaking Punk, somebody young and talented and appealing. 

Until that guy comes along Cena has to be a face. Someone special has to come along for Cena to eventually pass the torch to as a heel.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

Yeah if there was someone on the horizon to take his spot it would work. Austin faced this problem in 2001 when Rock and HHH went missing.

The heel turn imo with everything being equal would work best on The Rock this year or The Undertaker next year.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

Reigns is the one.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

so naive some off you guys. he will turn heel. they teased it last night perhaps testing the water. he was a heel last night. he will face the rock and struggle to get the pin. he will go nuts turn heel and win or lose im not convinced now that cena is winning, if the rumor off taker vs cena next year is true then maybe there wait for cena to have his mania moment by breaking the streak who knows. 

but i bet my mortgage and yes quote me on this after the raw after mania and i bet we have a heel cena, he claimed last night the outcome will shock the world. hummmmmmmm


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

In my opinion, there is just about nothing that the WWE could to screw up a John Cena heel turn.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

I really don't want to see a dominate heel Cena crushing all the faces...


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

I don't know if he'd be a good heel. His entire presentation, from the way he dresses to the way he works SCREAMS face. I think the changes would be too wide for it to work.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

As a heel destroying the crowd he will be epic


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

Wont ever happen. /thread


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

Just imagine that cheesy grin he pulls but imagine it when his a heel, he'll gain heat from just breathing wherever he goes, his appearance may need to change as in what he wears and stuff but I think it'd be brilliant.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

I'm all for a Cena heel turn.

Problem is, you would have to put someone in that top face position that the crowd can truly attach themselves too. 

It worked for Hogan because the fans had Sting.

It would've worked for Austin had they had The Rock on a more full time basis, but they didn't.

If Cena were to turn heel, who is popular enough to step in and take that top face spot?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

As always, when there's a 'Cena heel turn thread' :






He would be a pretty damn good heel though. DAT SMIRKY GRIN.

:cena2


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

There wont be a turn at WM. WWE just teases the audience to believe it to make feuds interesting. 

But if/when he does turn heel, I think he would make a pretty good one.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

To answer the question of "who could be the face" ryback sheamus or orton could all be shot gunned as the top face if the wwe had too, especially orton who alread is massively over. Hell, the wwe could turn punk face again. All the dimensions would be fresher cause cena would be heel.

Sheamus - use to hate cena but saw the lite and changed his tune and is crushed by cena turning on the fans.

Orton - the history between those two? Even if the original feud is overrated this reignites it.

Ryback? Hasn't happened yet; it would go over well just because of that. Fans would love to see a monster like ryback overcome the odds to beat a heel cena.

Punk? Punk marks should be salivating at the thought of a cena heel turn cause Punk could easily be shot gunned as the number 1 face. Punk could turn face with one promo; the fans are begging for it.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

Honestly, I don't think he even needs a heel turn. I think they just need to let him blast on people on the mic in a way that they usually only let heels do.

For example, I would love if WWE removed the promo protection from CM Punk that he's enjoyed for two years straight, and let Cena blast on him and call him out for his lies and constant overstepping. Cena doesn't have to be a heel to do that stuff.

I'd be happy with a more serious, more aggressive face Cena who blasts on whiny heels who need to be put in their place, rather than just say the typical fruity pebbles stuff and finish them with the kid-friendly 5 moves during their match.

Bring on the scenes of Cena beating down a heel in the back for bumping into him after saying bad things about him in a promo. Let's see Cena blast on some of these whiny bitchy heels who's mic work usually goes unchecked and unresponded to.

I couldn't care less if he's booed or cheered by nerdy older men or by kids and parents. As long as I like what I see, I don't give a shit if he's labeled as a heel or a face.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



Brodus Clay said:


> He just did a bit of heel promo work today and bunch of people got hyped for their match, of course Cena would be one of the best heels ever.


mmm I was thinking this thru the promo. I love how they actually made Cena look heelish with all the

"Because Im better then the rock"

and when he just arrogant as fck made the u cant see me up rocks face.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



llamadux said:


> I really don't want to see a dominate heel Cena crushing all the faces...


yeah, as much as I would hate that...thats how you book a dominant heel, in turn, all the faces that goes against him will get HUUUUGE exposure and perhaps even create the next big face of the WWE

remember the 2 man power trip and how hell....the hardy boyz got so over with the fans? even tho they were dominated by them


----------



## Reaper60 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

I cant see him turning heel...well at least not in the way Austin did at WM...which is the way i'd love it done. But i think Cena shot himself in the foot for a heel turn like that by already drawing attention to the haters! He can't say he is fed of of the hating on him cause he 'rises above hate' and he has stated that it is a driving force for him. With Hogan he never gave the haters attention or shined a light on the negative reactions he got so when he turned heel he was preforming like he was 100% beloved and now 100% of the people hated him. With Cena he has already said that 50% of the people hate him as it is so turning heel just means the 50% that love him end up hating him and the 50% that hate him end up loving him haha most pointless heel turn ever i think!...... For full heel turn and maximum hatred he needs to punt a baby out of the ring


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



Jotunheim said:


> yeah, as much as I would hate that...thats how you book a dominant heel, in turn, all the faces that goes against him will get HUUUUGE exposure and perhaps even create the next big face of the WWE


Are you taking about HHH?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



llamadux said:


> I really don't want to see a dominate heel Cena crushing all the faces...


I do and I hate Cena. But we really need a strong dominate heel, so in the future the company can make a top face by beating that dominant heel. (Batista beating Triple H in 2005 would be a good example)


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

Yes, he can. He has fantastic mic skills that can help him.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

The more I think about it, the more possible a heel turn seems. This entire Twice In A Lifetime build has been lukewarm at best, up until last night when Cena cracked just that little bit. While it seems like 13 days away is really too late in the game to put drama into the feud... what if this whole build has been one massive slow-roll? The biggest draw of a heel turn is supposed to be that it shocks people, and comes out of nowhere. If they turn Cena completely out of nowhere, when NO ONE thinks he will, the shock is genuine. If they'd hinted at this heel turn immediately following the rumble, and fed speculation that he might turn... the story between rumble and wm would have been better, but the payoff wouldn't be as great. People would clue in and start to predict it, the same way everyone seems to predict Orton turning heel. Not as shocking. But if you don't give people a reason to see it coming until the last minute, you suddenly have a rabid amount of speculation, but people STILL won't expect it. Just look at what has happened inthis forum in the last 12 hours. Rather than people wall to wall dismissing any chance of it, there is rampant speculation and interest, but STILL no one puts any real belief in it. Were all speculating it now more seriously than we have in over a year, and it's still going to be a massive shock. If it does happen. Do I think he'll truly turn? Not really, I don't think they will kill the golden cash cow. But if he does, this whole crappy build makes sense, and it will be a masterpiece of a slow roll. 

On- topic: I think he'll be a great heel. No idea how great, but the heat he'll be able to get with a single smirk alone will be amazing


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

I'll seriously consider this if the WWE has a face really to put someone in his place. 

A heel turn would even then take time to really get steam, and it could flop like Austin's turn did -- he was still the same guy but he beat up women and cheated in matches and whined (somewhat in real life too LOL). 

So a Cena turn, I fear would be too much like Punk today -- doesn't care about the people that rooted for him, blah, blah. It sounds nice in theory, but practically, it's a hard sell.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

i think his turning. the fact is he isnt winning clean. why with all the hype off redemption. if he loses the way cena tells the story he may as well be dead. the title hasnt been mentioned its all about redemption. in like a desperate act. he has to win, my thought is that if i had too raise a load off cash and my family was on the line id rob a bank, if my family was in danger my life would go on the line. in any fasion. 

the story is about life or death this is and no title is being mentioned im going with a desperate attempt for cena to win the match. i still think the rock is going over i said it last year and il say it again this year


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

Cena turning heel at Mania to win the belt, would most definitely be the best way to end the match IMO. It's the only way of really buying into him winning IMO and considering the backlash he will get at Mania from his haters, it would be the best way to end the show. They've certainly billed it that way IMO with Cena's almost obsessed nature of getting a win back over The Rock.

Will it happen though. I'll be amazed if it does. Orton's turning heel. Booker T's turning heel apparently. Kofi Kingston's rumoured to be turning heel. On top of that you got CM Punk being the biggest heel in the company right now. Where does that leave him. The Shields riding strong as a heel unit. Swagger??? Your two mid card champs are heels and there's possibility for more guys coming up after Mania from NXT that are heels. Thats a lot of turns and introductions on top of a very weak face roster IMO.

Punk's stuggling with injuries at the moment, so maybe he could take some time off, with Cena filling that spot, but who do you build as the top face of the company. Your too best choices would be Sheamus and Ryback IMO. Is Ryback ready. Del Rio isnt cutting the mustard for me. Ziggler turns face could work. Rhodes could turn face but he hasnt had a run at the top to suggest he could make it work. Miz isnt a great face imo but maybe. D-Bry is rumoured for a big year.

I'll be amazed if Cena turns heel, i just think it leaves a big whole in having a big face on the roster.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

He would get cheered by 'smarks' so what's the point?


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*

I have always felt that some of Cena's critics have wanted him to turn due to the fact they believe that Cena turning heel will make him drop down the card.

I honesty believe that they think he will be going on Raw and/or Smackdown and start jobbing left and right because that is what most heels do today. 

They also may think that he will not be as dominant as he was as a face.

I think alot of people will be disappointed when Cena goes on a Hollywood Hogan/Evolution HHH like run. I think a heel Cena may end up having one of the longest reigns ever. 

Will alot of you be disappointed if Cena ends up being just as dominant a heel as he was a face?

I know, somewhat of a pointless thread, but I have always thought if some think that Cena turning would start his downfall? Are people going to be mad when his first heel match happens and beats someone like Zach Ryder in a squash?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

He would be an amazing heel.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*

Nope, I want him to turn because it will be something interesting and different. If he becomes a monster heel, I mean I think that's what we all want to see.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*

Haters? A more accurate term would be 'the majority of the adult fanbase' who would want a heel turn because they are bored to death of a silly happy-go-lucky goof who stinks the show up every time he runs towards the ring. A dominant heel Cena i would not object to, seeing guys like Ziggler go up against this dominant heel would get the behind these young guys for once and have a positive impact.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*

In the past I've tried not to think too much about it cos I really doubt it will happen. But, the more I think about it the more I think it would be incredible. Imagine the heat he would get as a heel doing that awful shoulder block


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*

What lol he won't go to the mid card were just tired of the same old shit since 2006


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*

The topics in this forum are approaching WWE-level. I.e. fucking inept garbage.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

Vince doesnt have the balls to turn Cena heel you know why as he is the cash cow for the company with all the little kiddies buying his merchandise. If he turned heel all the kiddies would hate him and support someone else and his merchandise wouldnt sell then


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Vince doesnt have the balls to turn Cena heel you know why as he is the cash cow for the company with all the little kiddies buying his merchandise. If he turned heel all the kiddies would hate him and support someone else and his merchandise wouldnt sell then


Heel brunette Kelly Kelly make it happen WWE.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*



roadkill_ said:


> The topics in this forum are approaching WWE-level. I.e. fucking inept garbage.


WWE is not garbage dude. My threads usually are though.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*

Cena is going to be placed in top level storylines and main events untill he retires, regardless being of heel or face. WWE already has their top heel in Punk. If you turn Cena now, you don't have a top face and him being heel would knock Punk down a level. With those series of events happening, the IWC would still complain about Cena. If you don't like Cena, there are many other wrestlers to get behind. Cena as is, is probably here to stay.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*



Elijah89 said:


> I have always felt that some of Cena's critics have wanted him to turn due to the fact they believe that Cena turning heel will make him drop down the card.
> 
> I honesty believe that they think he will be going on Raw and/or Smackdown and start jobbing left and right because that is what most heels do today.
> 
> ...


Or because his character has been stale as shit & infuriating for years & years.

It's irrelevant because it won't happen anyway.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*



Elijah89 said:


> WWE is not garbage dude.


:lmao yes it is dude this is meant to be the biggest PPV of the year yet its been hype up like a shit free PPV


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*

I think most people who want a heel cena will be expecting a hollywood hogan style run. It would be nice to have a dominate heel champion for a while.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*

Most people want him to change so he will be intresting. To be honest I don't think he needs to turn heel, a change of character would be good enough for me. Show something new, evolve!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*

*I don't think anyone here thinks like that. I'm pretty sure anyone that wants him to turn heel knows fully well that turning Cena heel will make him an even bigger threat and still the focal point of the company. You're just a paranoid mark spouting out delusions evidenced by the fact you used the word, "haters". If they were haters, they'd want him to go away for ever. People that want Cena to turn heel simply want a Cena with a fresh new character instead of the stale one he's been playing for the past 8 years.*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*

The placement of Cena in the card, doesn't bother me, its the non growth of character and regurgitated storyline for the last few years..


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*



Chris90 said:


> Haters? A more accurate term would be 'the majority of the adult fanbase' who would want a heel turn because they are bored to death of a silly happy-go-lucky goof who stinks the show up every time he runs towards the ring. A dominant heel Cena i would not object to, seeing guys like Ziggler go up against this dominant heel would get the behind these young guys for once and have a positive impact.


Nailed it.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*

Even if Cena is dominant as a heel this is in fact a great move on WWE's part because the legitimate hate he gets from some parts of the crowd will be combined with the kayfabe hate he gets for being a heel. A much better situation than the split opinion on him right now. The suspense/exciting will surround when he will actually lose a match. And of course once he is heel some of those who moan about his character will begin to warm to him. Not all of them but some.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*

The OP has trouble thinking. Give him/her a break. 

A heel turn would guarantee Cena's spot at the VERY TOP of the card. He'd instantly be the #1 heel, and yes, that even includes Brock Lesnar.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*



Elijah89 said:


> I have always felt that some of Cena's critics have wanted him to turn due to the fact they believe that Cena turning heel will make him drop down the card.
> 
> I honesty believe that they think he will be going on Raw and/or Smackdown and start jobbing left and right because that is what most heels do today.
> 
> ...


People want Cena to be heel because he will cut better promos and stop with the goody goody lame ass face promos. Cena was much better when he was a heel eariler in his carer.
Plus that smug smile he gives doesnt work for a face.

I mean just look at how great his promo was last night when he said he beat himself and the rock didnt beat him. That was great


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*

Nope I want him to turn because it would make sense. He gets booed a lot. Faces should not get booed as badly as he does.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

If Cena turn Heel will have many husbands getting no sex......


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Do you feel we are getting closer to a Cena heel turn?*

You know at WM29 it could end with Cena beating The Rock and him going back to the same typical Cena, and even though hes still got sh*t loads of merchandise and sponsors - I do feel more closer personally that we are reaching a heel turn. I personally am predicting WM30 in which would be a perfect night of a milestone for Cena to make the turn.

But I mean look when Cena got his rise in 2005, hes done everything as a good guy and his hatred from the fans was ignored for years. But over the years we have developed and seen more of Cena who acknowledges the hate, he even had a storyline teasing a turn during the ' Embrace the hate '. Maybe this weeks promo with Cena showing a more sinister side made me wonder that we are getting closer and closer to the turn.

I dont see Cena staying face for the next 8 years, and that time has gone so quick. It will come, even if you dont believe it - you just need to believe it haha! The build is there, the seeds are planted and Cena's epic turn is set in place. Whether its this year or next year, the heel turn seeds have been planted with Cena recieving all the hate he does for being a good guy. There was a time when there was nothing which could result in a Cena heel turn, but if Cena does loose to the rock and remains face - it will only be to set up for WM30 where he lashes out and moves to the dark side.

I liked one thing Cena said the night after WM28 when he said 'Or would this finally be the day that I actually lash out at the WWE universe' and that right there told me that this day would come where Cena will lash out at the fans, and move over to the dark side. *Enter Darth vader music*


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Do you feel we are getting closer to a Cena heel turn?*

I dont know, but they sure like teasing the turn. When he said "I just have to" and looked to the side, got all frustrated during the Q & A panel i thought something was up. Could be just me but he was acting a bit heelish right there IMO.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Do you feel we are getting closer to a Cena heel turn?*

he was very heelish. but he was last year too he was a tad heelish at times but im on the bandwagon i do feel he will turn this mania.

he isnt winning clean. were does he go if he wins clean ? and were does the rock go ?

if he turns heel he has huge potential. he can then fued with the whole face part off the roster. the rock then turns and fueds with maybe brock although i think punk will have the next fued with brock. if cena wins clean the rock sulks and cena says yes i did it, then were to with cena?

the wwe have something planned with out a doubt.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Do you feel we are getting closer to a Cena heel turn?*

Don't trust anyone. In that case, I don't trust WWE to do this heel turn. I want to be wrong.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Do you feel we are getting closer to a Cena heel turn?*

will never happen. end of story.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Do you feel we are getting closer to a Cena heel turn?*

I don't want to be too optimistic and expect it only to be disappointed but at the same time, I'm really hoping for it.

One minute I expect it to be a clean win with them shaking hands afterwards then another minute I have a feeling that he _will_ turn heel and cheat to beat The ROCK.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Do you feel we are getting closer to a Cena heel turn?*

I don't want to be negative but god damn I'm sick of these Cena heel turn threads popping up.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Do you feel we are getting closer to a Cena heel turn?*

We are getting closer indeed but like C2D said, I don't want to be too confident and then be disappointed at the end. Cena's heel turn has been teased numerious times. For example, it was teased twice last year in the Kane feud and the loss to the ROCK/feud with Lesnar. You could also argue it was teased during the Nexus feud. This may be another heel turn tease to gain the viewers interest and make sure they order WM but only to disappoint them (again).


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

It'll never happen. I surely wish it would because WWE is becoming stale, very very quickly.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*



Vin Ghostal said:


> The OP has trouble thinking. Give him/her a break.
> 
> A heel turn would guarantee Cena's spot at the VERY TOP of the card. He'd instantly be the #1 heel, and yes, that even includes Brock Lesnar.


Why are you guys so mean? Just trying to figure out the psychology of the IWC.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Do you feel we are getting closer to a Cena heel turn?*

Honestly I can see it happening at WM29, at the end somehow. He is showing signs of a heel turn or maybe that's just to keep the smarks trollin.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Do you feel we are getting closer to a Cena heel turn?*



wrestling_junkie said:


> You know at WM29 it could end with Cena beating The Rock and him going back to the same typical Cena, and even though hes still got sh*t loads of merchandise and sponsors - I do feel more closer personally that we are reaching a heel turn. I personally am predicting WM30 in which would be a perfect night of a milestone for Cena to make the turn.
> 
> But I mean look when Cena got his rise in 2005, hes done everything as a good guy and his hatred from the fans was ignored for years. But over the years we have developed and seen more of Cena who acknowledges the hate, he even had a storyline teasing a turn during the ' Embrace the hate '. Maybe this weeks promo with Cena showing a more sinister side made me wonder that we are getting closer and closer to the turn.
> 
> ...


I honest to God want him to turn heel against Taker instead. Maybe this year will be the build up to his turn before completing it at Mania 30 when he ends the streak.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Do you feel we are getting closer to a Cena heel turn?*

If it doesn't happen at Wrestlemania, I honestly couldn't think of a better or *logical* time for him to turn. So if he doesn't turn in twelve days, it's probably never going to happen. Even him turning to end Taker's streak would make less sense.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Do you feel we are getting closer to a Cena heel turn?*

all the seeds have been planted the moon has set you can picture it however you want but the end result will be the same cena aint turning heel and no time soon for that matter,countless interviews he said he wants to be face but more important old vince doesn't have the balls to make that call and really we should ALL know this by now look at where the wwe is heading do you really think the old man will just turn his golden egg into a scrambled one (figure of speech) with the current shit hes been doing im sure the idea of turning cena heel or anything else interesting is wayyy to deep up his ass for him to fart out


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Do you feel we are getting closer to a Cena heel turn?*

Cena is turning heel, im willing to bet 4 fingers it happens. Rock is doing ER and hes not going to have a one off feud with someone before disappearing for 9 months which means its gonna be another Cena match. Rock losing to Cena and putting him over in a face/face feud in back to back ppvs makes 0 sense and is a huge waste of Rock's time.

Rock wins at Mania, cena snaps after the match and turns heel, cena wins the belt at Extreme Rules by cheating.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Do you feel we are getting closer to a Cena heel turn?*

I'm not very optimistic, but with the return of Laurinaitis .... I think he will be involved in it .... one way or another.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Do you feel we are getting closer to a Cena heel turn?*

Technically you're ALWAYS getting closer, that's kinda the whole point of time...

We're still a good 3 or 4 years away from a Cena heel turn.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: I think I may know why some haters want Cena to turn.*

Heel or Face he will still fucking suck and I will still hate him!


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

WWE writers would mess it up. 

I still remember them botching one of the biggest angles ever in Stone Cold's heel turn. 

Austin could have been the ultimate corporate champion. Instead they kept him exactly the same, only they had him beat up JR. Lol what? Why didn't they change his character at all? 

I would have had Austin drinking champaign and eating caviar on the way to the ring each time he came down. I'd have him and Vince in the skybox watching their opponent. I'd have him wear a suit all the time.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



metr0man said:


> WWE writers would mess it up.
> 
> I still remember them botching one of the biggest angles ever in Stone Cold's heel turn.
> 
> ...


They did change his character. he gave Vince McMahon hugs all the time and played a guitar.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

Cena can only play John Cena. He is himself. I don't see him turning heel and suddenly being amazing.
Are people here expecting him to bust out raps against his opponents in 2013? I don't get it.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



rbhayek said:


> They did change his character. he gave Vince McMahon hugs all the time and played a guitar.


It was entertaining but Austin never felt the same again.

The greatest wrestling character of all time was turned into a joke.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

People forget that Cena is already one of the best ever, heel or face. Problem is that he's been the same character for so long, that not only has it gotten stale, but it has caused widespread hatred on his character. Had he been made a heel in 2008-2010, he'd be almost universally touted as one of the best ever and around this time, people would be demanding a face turn. I highly doubt any turn will be given to Cena. He's pretty much locked into being his good guy character for the rest of his career. But who knows; I hope that I'm wrong.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

If he turns heel, he's going to get more cheers then when he was face. It's kind of difficult with Cena and his weird relationship with the fans.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

No, they would ruin it by being incredibly self-indulgent in Cena's betrayal. Instead of just enjoying it for what it is, they would probably try and make it seem like it shook the very foundations of pro wrestling like Hulk Hogan did in 1996. They would then bring in Kevin Nash and Punk to form a New New World Order, which would then be buried when Cena turns face and destroys the group from within and becomes the hero of the day.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

this is about as overkill as picking misplaced holes in the better IWC mentality but i'll bite

but, meh, not really, the crowd doesn't make you who you are and Cena wasn't THAT great to begin with, we all know this


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



nevereveragainu said:


> this is about as overkill as picking misplaced holes in the better IWC mentality but i'll bite
> 
> but, meh, not really, the crowd doesn't make you who you are and Cena wasn't THAT great to begin with, we all know this


Only you know this.

Cena's the only guy besides the Rock who even makes any crowd remotely react to anything.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



Natsuke said:


> Only you know this.
> 
> Cena's the only guy besides the Rock who even makes any crowd remotely react to anything.


a lot of the crowds consist of people that *SHOULDNT BE THERE TO BEGIN WITH!*

wwe didn't extend wrestling's horizons its just _ out with the old and in with the new_, pro wrestling should be for everyone, above 18


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

This is nothing more than WWE trying to stir up anticipation, hype and ultimately *buys* for Mania. They want to keep people guessing and make them think that they just have to buy the PPV in order to see what happens. They have teased a heel turn before, such as with the 'Embrace the Hate' storyline that fizzled, or with Nexus. Every time they drop the ball and it ends up being business as usual with Cena. I suspect the same thing will happen after he wins at Mania.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

What's the point in turning Cena heel? So smarks who don't put as much money into the product can cheer him? AT the end of the day it's about the money. Kids and parents make up a HUGE chunk of WWE's bank right now. Taking away the golden boy would be a dumb move.

There was a time where it could have worked, but it's passed.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

I don't personally care about a heel turn because Cena has made me dislike him so much that I want him to go away permanently.

The Hogan heel turn will always be #1, with Austin's coming in at #2. Those were legitimately shocking because no one thought that they'd happen.

With Cena...what shock would there be? Everyone on this site is already expecting it to happen at some point, so there goes the surprise. The whole point of a surprise is you don't expect it. 

Would it be rejuvenating? I don't know. For all I do know, they could just have him be the same Cena he is now, cracking the shitty jokes and mocking the fans like a retard, except he'd just use heel tactics to win or lay out opponents. What real change would there be? That we're supposed to boo him instead of cheer? He'd still be the same character most of us hate (which is the comedy part). 

Sorry to be a wet blanket, but this company has trained me over the past 2 years since I started rewatching to have literally zero expectations. I mean, they ruined Brock's return, they ruined Summer of Punk, they made Rock/Cena 1 into a total waste of time...these are their biggest stories from the past 2 years and they've all been total crap. NOW I'm supposed to believe that magically they're gonna pull their heads out of their asses and get something right? Why should I believe that? The best indicator of future behaviour is past behaviour. So even if Cena does turn heel at WM29, I don't expect anything great from it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



Natsuke said:


> Only you know this.
> 
> Cena's the only guy besides the Rock who even makes any crowd remotely react to anything.


Taker? Hunter? Brock? Even Punk sometimes? What about Orton, he gets pretty good pops most of the time.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



KO Bossy said:


> *Taker?* Hunter? Brock? Even Punk sometimes? What about Orton, he gets pretty good pops most of the time.


True, I made a thread asking who gets the biggest pops and placed Rock on top, but I see now on every show they both appear Taker consistently gets (a) bigger pop(s) than him. Including this week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

Possibly. But we'll never find out because WWE doesn't have the nuts to turn Cena heel and Cena doesn't have the nuts to turn away from his merch sales, apparently.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



metr0man said:


> WWE writers would mess it up.
> 
> I still remember them botching one of the biggest angles ever in Stone Cold's heel turn.
> 
> ...





rbhayek said:


> They did change his character. he gave Vince McMahon hugs all the time and played a guitar.


You both completely missed the point of this apparently.

When Austin turned heel, he was the same guy, he just sold out to get the title back. Who said his character had to be completely different? His 'change' was that he turned on all his friends and allies (JR), became absolutely vicious and brutal in his matches and segments (he and Hunter just laid out people week after week with insane beatdowns, and even chair shots to women), he allied himself with his sworn enemy in Vince to gain power and the title and also became aligned with Triple H, the guy who orchestrated him being taken out for a year. He didn't become corporate, he didn't need to. All he did was sell out by going against what he believed in and practiced. Where does that say he needs to wear a suit and eat caviar? Triple H became a heel in DX in the fall of 1999, and he was still doing the crotch chops and chumming around with X-Pac and the New Age Outlaws. He didn't need to change because it was a winning formula, they just had him behave like a heel (and yeah I know he went corporate for a few months after his initial turn at WM15, but that didn't particularly work out, hence the change back). In fact, DX were heels to begin with, when it was just Hunter, Shawn, Chyna and Rick Rude. Only after WM14 when they had them start feuding with the Nation, who were bigger heels, did they become faces. A heel turn doesn't absolutely necessitate a character change. Austin is one of those cases. He was the old Stone Cold, but a mega heel.

Also, the first month and a half of his heel turn was absolutely epic. He and Hunter were booked to be fucking unstoppable. They had all the major titles, they had the power with Vince backing them, they were two of the most dominant guys in the past few years (I'd say #1 for Austin and #3 for Hunter, with Rock being #2) and when they wanted something, they took it by extreme force. I'd say that month and a half was probably the strongest heel booking I've ever seen and it was incredible. 

However, what fucked things up was when Hunter tore his quad in the tag title loss to Jericho and Benoit. With Hunter out, the 2 Man Power Trip ended prematurely, and they had nothing for Austin on his own, apparently, so they just wrote him as a comedy character, borrowing the DDP hug story and factoring that into Austin becoming his cheesy heel. That really hurt the momentum, and that's what people remember. They seem to forget just how amazing it was going from April 1st until May 20th.






As I said in another thread, you can't watch this and tell me that a) you don't want to see Austin and Hunter just get the ever loving shit kicked out of them and b) you don't now want to go and watch the Backlash 2001 main event. They did THAT good a job in that short a time.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



M.S.I.I. said:


> What's the point in turning Cena heel? So smarks who don't put as much money into the product can cheer him? AT the end of the day it's about the money. Kids and parents make up a HUGE chunk of WWE's bank right now. Taking away the golden boy would be a dumb move.
> 
> There was a time where it could have worked, but it's passed.


What about the so called "smarks" that seem to populate at least 50% of the audience on Raw every week(judging by the reaction Cena always gets) and that will no doubt boo Cena out of the arena at Wrestlemania? Do these people that have paid a lot of money to go to these shows not count? And surely that and the fact that a guy like Punk overtook Cena numerous times in the merch department last year proves that the smarks do pump money into the product when something catches their interest.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

He'd certainlly be one of their best heels ever if he turned in the next 18 months. If it was after that - I feel like it wouldn't be accepted. I don't think they will ever turn him heel though (he's stated he doesn't want to - and he's their biggest merchandise draw). Sadly we will see stale Cena (the same stale Cena we've seen since late 2005) until he retires. One would hope Vince would just forrce him to turn heel for the sake of freshness in wrestling/WWE at some point - but I don't think that will happen (Vince seems to like having Cena on his side, whereas previous top names lefft the company (Rock, Austin, Hogan) - and thus he will keep him as a face to keep him happy and on his side most likely IMO...


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



llamadux said:


> I really don't want to see a dominate heel Cena crushing all the faces...


And with that statement, the thread I made yesterday is now solidified. Everyone called me an insecure Cena mark and I knew exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## Pauly3 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

If John Cena turns heel, do you guys think his entrance music will be the same? Any chance he goes back to the Old Word Life if he does?


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

*Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*

Right, firstly I know there are a lot of Cena turning threads these days, but most of them revolve around the idea of Cena losing to The Rock and snapping. Personally, I'd like to see him win and start a slow burn heel turn, each week the success of redeeming himself turns in to arrogance and him thinking he's unstoppable until eventually, he's just an arrogant prick who only focuses on how he defeated The Rock.

Then, if there's a Rock vs Cena III, at least it gives them a reason for the match, The Rock wants to put Cena in his place and Cena has to prove his bragging is justified.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*

Ye but it'd have to be in a totally different way and storyline. This is the best oppurtunity, turn heel against rock so that he can get proper legit heat.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

When cena actually turns heel, it absolutely NEEDS to be at wrestlemania. Where everyone is watching.


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*

Yeah I would think it could be one of the most surprising events in wrestling history if he did it which wwe could capitalize on. I don't think slow burn would benefit them in the same way. Hope it happens but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



Pauly3 said:


> If John Cena turns heel, do you guys think his entrance music will be the same? Any chance he goes back to the Old Word Life if he does?


He should use this






In fact, it almost seems like he wrote it specifically for a heel turn.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*

He would be interesting as a heel for sure, especially considering he's spent so long as a face now.

But I don't think he's be one of the best heels ever, solely because he isn't as good as some of the best heels of all time. Guys like HBK in 1997, Triple H in 1999, The Rock etc are generally more talented than John Cena in my opinion so I can't see him being as good as some guys in the past. I think the storylines they could come up with for him would be great, and I'd be very interested in seeing the change. But I also don't have the confidence in the current WWE to be able to do the heel turn justice. They would waste it, just as they waste much of what they already have.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*

He will turn heel at Wrestlemania 30 when he defeats The Undertaker by cheating. :cena2

DEM HEAT!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*

Don't ever see it happening even tho it would be bigger than hogan turning


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*



Bryan D. said:


> He will turn heel at Wrestlemania 30 when he defeats The Undertaker by cheating. :cena2
> 
> DEM HEAT!


As much as I hate the idea of the streak ending to Cena, this would be awesome.

He'd do his whole corny "I respect The Undertaker, blah blah" shtick building to it then he outright cheats to win in front of the world. Cole would die.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*

No. The perfect scenario would have Cena cheat to be The Rock, thus selling out because he cannot defeat The Rock fairly.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*

he should knock over referee and then he realizes he can get away with something illegal..so he gets the title smash it over rocks head..rocks down..then he does the people's elbow to the rock..1..2..3...After the win he picks rock up, flips him off..then AA's him...saying i am better than you bitch.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*



Bryan D. said:


> He will turn heel at Wrestlemania 30 when he defeats The Undertaker by cheating. :cena2
> 
> DEM HEAT!


I've ALWAYS thought this would be the most amazing way to make Cena the biggest heel in wrestling history, he's already got tons of it heat, but him losing to the rock would send him down a nasty spiral and the only way he can recover from that slow burn is by taking away the undertakers streak and not risking another wrestlemania moment..SHOCKS the entire world that superman turns against the people and takes takers prestine winning streak away


BOOM!


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*

I have said it many times and will continue to say it!

I DO see John Cena BOTH turning heel AND winning the WWE Championship against The Rock with help from AJ Lee at Wrestlemania 29!

*4/7/2013!

IT IS COMING!*


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*

There's so many possibilities with this match, lets hope WWE doesn't just take easy way out:

Face scenarios:
Cena wins and just talks about how he overcame all the troubles in past year to win back the title
Cena loses, and acts like he's gonna quit, but then comes back in a week or two and wins again and acts like he's a changed man(where he's learnt from his losses)

Heel scenarios:
Cena wins and starts bragging about how good he is, how he beat The Rock at wrestlemania and is now the greatest superstar in WWE history(how he's better than hogan,bret,hbk,stone cold, better than attitude era and so much more)

Cena loses and snaps after not being able to take it anymore after losing to The Rock yet again, and he goes on about how he's sick of always doing the right thing instead of doing what he wanted to do and how doing the right thing put him in the position he's in now. And if it wasn't for always doing the right thing to please people, he'd have won so much more


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*

Cena will never turn heel he cant upset those kiddies


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*

If he ever turns heel, that needs to happen fast not week in, week out.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*

He not turning heel. Calm down. Marks.


----------



## kinmad4it (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*

There's another option not many have considered. Turn The Rock instead. It fits with their constant desperate attempts to get everyone to like Cena.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Could Cena still turn even if he defeats The Rock?*

There will be a lot of disappointed people come WM. Keep hope alive I guess...


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



I_Hate_BabyFaces_ said:


> Cena will ALWAYS suck. Whether he's face, heel, tweener doesn't matter, he will always be shoved down our throats and will never lose clean to anyone other than Rock.


This . he was & will be sucks 4 ever !!

fuck him ! even santino is better than him :lol


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

the rock isnt turning heel. if he was a full timer then yes but him being face brings in more viewers for the limited time he is there,

cena is turning heel there is no way cena is going his whole career as a face. and yes i no he started as a heel but like 10 odd years ago. his turning heel and iv taken note off the guys that keep going on as if they no it all. na his not turning heel you marks are fools ect... are you the same guys that claimed cena was winning last year ? 

cena isnt winning either. mark my words cena is losing cena is then picking up a chair and attacking the rock. that is the only way the wwe can go now. if cena wins clean were next for cena ??? there is no were for him to go. it makes perfect sence heel cena vs the undertaker mania 30 im calling it now.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Seems more feasible that he'd turn during the Match instead of after. That said, he won't be turning. He wants to remain stale/face. No one is going to change his mind on that....


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I think he'll turn heel. I seriously hope all this "he can't beat the rock" build up isn't all just to give Cena a big happy triumphant ending this WM. I will be very disappointed in WWE if they do, though that is exactly what they did with Cena/Brock. But yea, I really think he's turning.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



M.S.I.I. said:


> What's the point in turning Cena heel? So smarks who don't put as much money into the product can cheer him? AT the end of the day it's about the money. Kids and parents make up a HUGE chunk of WWE's bank right now. Taking away the golden boy would be a dumb move.
> 
> There was a time where it could have worked, but it's passed.


how about the untapped audience in the world at large collectivly


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

If Cena turns heel (and that is a very, very, huge gigantic IF of epic proportions), it would be the biggest heel turn of the decade no doubt.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

he will turn heel no doubt about that. the rock is available for next years mania plus taker plus lesnar. plus any other super star they re sign. these part timers are paid huge emounts the wwe are making huge money on these guys. cena isnt a cash cow no more, sure he still makes the wwe money but not enough for the wwe to not turn the guy heel.

cena is turning heel at mania or the night after there is no direction for the guy now. unless they turn him heel and if his heel run is booked right he can become one off the greatest with out a doubt and i dont like him i hate him but the heelish promo on monday was his best promo in years it proves the guy can pull off a heel run no problem


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena heel turn will only benefit the wwe in terms of creating new stars. This is the perfect moment. Wrestlemania!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

He's turning at Mania. I felt it in his promo Monday night. I feel an Austin style X7 turn coming 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

AyrshireBlue said:


> He's turning at Mania. I felt it in his promo Monday night. I feel an Austin style X7 turn coming
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yep. Shield or Lauranitis will assist him.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

:lmao

Every year WWE gets you all with this Cena turn . For smart fans supposedly it takes one bat of Cena's eyes and hes suddenly hinting at a heel turn.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

BANKSY said:


> :lmao
> 
> Every year WWE gets you all with this Cena turn . For smart fans supposedly it takes one bat of Cena's eyes and hes suddenly hinting at a heel turn.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



Chan Hung said:


> yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no would be bigger if he did it against the rock would be the most viewed wrestling match of all time, whether he will do it i doubt


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



ratedR3:16 said:


> no would be bigger if he did it against the rock would be the most viewed wrestling match of all time, whether he will do it i doubt


Doubt it'll be bigger but it will definitely have a very similar effect. It can only help the business too.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> He's turning at Mania. I felt it in his promo Monday night. I feel an Austin style X7 turn coming
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I also felt this in his promo when he said "Because i have to" and looked to the side, he just looked heelish imo. Then again cant get your hopes up or else you might just be disappointed.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Chi Town Punk said:


> I also felt this in his promo when he said "Because i have to" and looked to the side, he just looked heelish imo. Then again cant get your hopes up or else you might just be disappointed.


Wwe usually close the show with the fans happy. This wrestlemania cannot end with a clean cena win and a handshake. That would be bollocks. Heel turn would be epic. New york/new jersey crowd would be perfect for it too.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

the line that had me thinking 'heel turn'.. was the "win or lose, after wrestlemania, the face of the WWE will never be the same" .. or something along those lines.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

You can't compare Austin and Rock to Cena turning heel. Rock and Austin were heel for a large part of their career before their babyface reigns. Both of which came in a time when the were hardly babyface at all.

Cena turning heel would be on the level of Hogan and a change that would be just as welcome.


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

it would be a good run no doubt but he already said he wont do it so its not happening lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

He will turn heel at WM and i will miss it


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Cena's not turning heel. He's winning clean, then Rock/Cena 3 will be taking up yet another main event slot on a future WWE pay per view. Hopefully they get it out of the way at Extreme Rules.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

"win or lose, after wrestlemania, the face of the WWE will never be the same" .

^^^^^^ your telling me that means nothing guys ? if he wins clean ok how will the face off the wwe change ? 

fact is the face off the wwe only changes if 
1. cena turns heel
2. cena turns heel

there is no other way the face off the wwe will change if cena wins clean the rock and cena shake hands so nothing changes but he turns heel fuck me yes the face off the wwe changes with a huge impact. the script wrighters put thins into the cena promo and why ? because they have planted the seeds the seeds were planted monday night.


----------



## takerfan88 (Feb 22, 2013)

Chi Town Punk said:


> I also felt this in his promo when he said "Because i have to" and looked to the side, he just looked heelish imo. Then again cant get your hopes up or else you might just be disappointed.


If this were anyone other than Cena, then I would say he’s turning heel. You take Orton, Punk, Lesnar, even Rock and that entire Monday exchange was the beginning of a potential turn. But this is Cena. The WWE normally centers on a babyface character and they don’t have that replacement right now. Plus, The Shield and Punk are still big right now, so turning Cena pretty much makes their three best full-time draws all heels. I know drawing power is debatable, but their biggest storylines center on these wrestlers. My guess is Cena is probably trolling us or acting as if he’s the heel in this particular case because The Rock is clearly the fan favorite. Still, I saw _it_ too.


----------



## LucasTheMenace (Sep 15, 2012)

*Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*

I'm only curious because the talk has grown immensely and im not just talking about on here, but if not all over the IWC and youtubbers making their videos saying he will be turning heel, and the talk is only going to get bigger and bigger as we get closer to WrestleMania so this next week and a half should be very INTERESTING, and entertaining.

Let's put all wrestling fans on this board on the hot seat right now, if John turns heel, and for those who are saying he won't, how will you react? This also goes to the Cena haters.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*

The same discussion happens every year.

If it actually happens, I'll be shocked and may even start to believe in the WWE again


----------



## LucasTheMenace (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*



Sharp_Shooter said:


> The same discussion happens every year.
> 
> If it actually happens, I'll be shocked and may even start to believe in the WWE again


But this year it's happening moreso than ever, because of the way it's all being played out to be heading into WrestleMania. They've created this redemption story for Cena, talking about how he had the worst year of his career and yada yada, he won the Rumble, and now hes facing The Rock for a second time. This is the closest we've gotten to a REAL John Cena heel turn tease. 

Are you predicting it will happen?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*

It seems too obvious that he's turning heel right now.


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

I really don't think a heel turn is coming but I'd love to see it. More likely Cena will win clean, shake hands/hug it out with Rock, end show. Whatever happens in the match, I want some sort of twist.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> You can't compare Austin and Rock to Cena turning heel. Rock and Austin were heel for a large part of their career before their babyface reigns. Both of which came in a time when the were hardly babyface at all.
> 
> Cena turning heel would be on the level of Hogan and a change that would be just as welcome.


Cena turn...on the same level as Hogan's Bash at the Beach '96 turn or Austin's WM17 turn...







Those turns were beloved faces turning into villains, which was legitimately shocking because no one expected it.

Cena is detested by half the audience and most of us EXPECT him to turn heel. No surprise, hence much less impact.

Let's not even talk about the fact that Cena is nowhere near as big a star as Hogan and Austin.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*

Everyone in this forum will turn into a Cena fan and start saying how they been fans of him their entire life. 

"It wasn't hate. I was constrictive criticism, I swear!"


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

AyrshireBlue said:


> He's turning at Mania. I felt it in his promo Monday night. I feel an Austin style X7 turn coming
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, not in this lifetime will a Cena heel turn be anywhere near the same level as an Austin heel turn was.


----------



## LucasTheMenace (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*



Daiko said:


>


LOL!!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*



LucasTheMenace said:


> if John turns heel, how will you react?


----------



## LucasTheMenace (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*



Azuran said:


> Everyone in this forum will turn into a Cena fan and start saying how they been fans of him their entire life.
> 
> "It wasn't hate. I was constrictive criticism, I swear!"


I think it's safe to say the landscape of this forum, and the landscape of the IWC would change forever if CENA turned heel.

The amount of hatred we've seen for Cena on these boards all these years, will turn into the biggest love for Cena ever, which would be worst? Oh god LOL.


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*



Azuran said:


> Everyone in this forum will turn into a Cena fan and start saying how they been fans of him their entire life.
> 
> "It wasn't hate. I was constrictive criticism, I swear!"


you couldnt be anymore right now ive been a cena fan i still dont see him turning heel i mean he even said he wouldnt do it so idk how all these rumors are starting lol


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*

Meh


----------



## RawActive (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*



LucasTheMenace said:


> But this year it's happening moreso than ever, because of the way it's all being played out to be heading into WrestleMania. They've created this redemption story for Cena, talking about how he had the worst year of his career and yada yada, he won the Rumble, and now hes facing The Rock for a second time. This is the closest we've gotten to a REAL John Cena heel turn tease.
> 
> Are you predicting it will happen?


There was a lot more Cena heel discussion during the Nexus angle... then again during his feud with Punk where they had that Piper's Pit segment where Piper practically told him to turn heel and then slapped him. Then again the night after Wrestlemania 28 when he lost to The Rock. All of those times there was more discussion than there is now.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

I think the character definitely needs a change to be more entertaining, he's gone pretty stale after his feud with Edge in my opinion. There isn't much of a reason to do so though unless they feel that a heel Cena would draw more money. I don't really view too many people as babyface or heel these days. In recent memory there have only been five heels that I actually had legitimate heat towards Eddie Guerrero (Memory Eternal) during the feud with Mysterio, JBL, Triple H, Edge, and Michael Cole.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

BANKSY said:


> :lmao
> 
> Every year WWE gets you all with this Cena turn . For smart fans supposedly it takes one bat of Cena's eyes and hes suddenly hinting at a heel turn.


He will turn heel and someone will probably bump this thread in a few months just to quote you purely out of spite lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*

I'll mark out and then 5 minutes later I'll remember that I have to hate Cena even more because he just stole the spot that belongs to Punk, and that forces him even further down the card.


----------



## LucasTheMenace (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*



RawActive said:


> There was a lot more Cena heel discussion during the Nexus angle... then again during his feud with Punk where they had that Piper's Pit segment where Piper practically told him to turn heel and then slapped him. Then again the night after Wrestlemania 28 when he lost to The Rock. All of those times there was more discussion than there is now.


This is WrestleMania 29 we're talking about, which makes it the bigger discussion of all the ones you mentioned. There's more at stake this time around.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*

I can't believe people are still excited about this, it happens every dam month or so. 
Cena is probably gonna turn during his HOF entry "fuck you all! I'm rich for life bitches"


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*



Daiko said:


>


I'll be doing this, and sing the song he's dancing to.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, not in this lifetime will a Cena heel turn be anywhere near the same level as an Austin heel turn was.


Of course not. It will be way better than that crappy Austin turn.


----------



## Ring (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: If the WWE had the balls to turn Cena heel could he be one of the best heels ever*



CripplerXFace said:


> There's no way Cena will turn heel and upset all the kids wearing his bright shirts, his headbands, his armbands, and eating his cereal.


Leave that for Zack Ryder.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

This is my far fetched prediction: Rock wins at mania and cena turns heel after the match by laying out the rock. Next night on raw he completes heel turn with promo and says he wants his rematch at extreme rules which rock is signed on to be at. Rock then loses at extreme rules.

Rock keeps his "greatest of all time" shtick up, cena becomes champ a month later and career gets a big boost from being monster heel.


----------



## LucasTheMenace (Sep 15, 2012)

There was one huge thing people have yet to point out about Cena's promo from RAW. He didn't mention his fans, nor the WWE Championship, or at least he didn't make that the topic of discussion.

Instead he chose to put over the fact that he needs this victory for himself only, to embarrass The Rock. To me this is the ultimate sign of him turning heel because in last year's promos, he would mention why he loves being a WWE Superstar, and how he does it for the fans, etc, this year he isn't saying any of that.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope,Rock and Cena Both could make this Historic thing happen.


----------



## LucasTheMenace (Sep 15, 2012)

Also, he hasn't felt like the top face of the WWE for the last few weeks. I'm finding it odd because he normally is, that goes to show you something is different, something is changing. Between Undertaker, HHH, and The Rock, one of them are the ones who really to me stand out as the true face of the company right now because they are coming off as the ultimate babyfaces who the fans want to see win because of guys like Lesnar and CM Punk antagonizing them so much. With Cena, there really isn't much of a big story for the fans to get behind him other than he wants his redemption, his promos haven't directly been related to the fans as he'd do in the past.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I want the heel turn to happen so bad but don't want to be disappointed. It's like going back to an ex thinking the relationship might work, it might end up sucking.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

WWE only has two real chances to successfully turn Cena. Against The Rock at this upcoming mania or against Taker at next mania. There's no other face big enough that Cena could turn on that would allow Cena to get over as a heel. 

They're the only two performers more over than Cena.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

He is turning, but what about the kids that love him? How will he go about getting his heat? He won't go full heel because he can't down the crowd because some are kids. This isn't 96 with Hogan. WWE live crowds are full of younger people. Cena just won't turn on them after making him this big star. Will he make fun of grown people and just leave it at that?

He has to go after grown men, then not win clean for awhile. This starts the hate for the younger ones.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*#Mark* is spot on. There are only two opportunites to turn Cena heel. A turn of that magnintude can't happen against just any superstar; it has to be against the biggest fish[es] in the pond. There are only two men that fall in that category, and those are Rock and Taker...both men being bigger fish in their own respective ways. But furthermore, a turn like this has to happen on the biggest stage, not some B level PPV or an episode of Raw.

After they didn't do the heel turn last year against Rock at WM 28, with all of the "Rise Above Hate" stuff leading up to it, I feel like this year has a bigger chance than ever. They teased it hard last year, but Cena "rose above", like he always does. However, this time around Cena is not acting like himself and the loss has very visibly affected him. The man who normally fights for the Cenation and puts the fans first, is doing something he normally doesn't do. He's fighting for retribution - for personal gain. And that's what makes this so interesting.

Rock is kayfabe the reason why Cena's life went into a tail spin (even though 2012 was no different than any other year for Cena...). Rock has been the blemish on John Cena's career. Turning John Cena heel, and giving into his hate, just to ensure he got the win over Rock would only be fitting and the most effective way to get the job done in my book. 

Turning Cena heel against Taker could be bigger, but that would involve ending The Streak, and I don't think that's ever going to happen, nor do I think Vince believes Cena should get/needs that rub. Rock is the biggest star in WWE right now, and having Cena go against all that he has preached and believed in just to get his win would perfectly cement Cena in his new role as the top heel in the company. And for years to come at that. With the reports that Punk is going to take time off after Mania, that leaves no top heels on the active roster, and the post-Mania outlook looking very bland and repetitive. 

We'll see if WWE has the balls to do it, but I have to say the chances are at an all time high.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

Cena turning heel and breaking the streak would get him catastrophic heat. That's a pretty good way of making sure that male adults are hesitant to cheer him as well. The ones that like The Undertaker anyway.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't see why they can't at least try. If it doesn't work out they can turn him back 6 months later and the kids would forget in a week. WWE rewrites history all the time, it wouldn't be hard.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Little Mac said:


> Cena turning heel and breaking the streak would get him catastrophic heat. That's a pretty good way of making sure that male adults are hesitant to cheer him as well. The ones that like The Undertaker anyway.


I'm glad someone else can see that happening. Usually the threads I make aboot it are met with 'lols'. Cena's perfect time to turn heel is by taking the Streak, because despite all the 'Taker insults on this board, most if not all were/are fans of him, and will boo Cena for taking the Streak. Not to mention the kiddies will shit themselves. It's a perfect way to get everyone booing Cena (at least for a while).


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cena will unknowingly win with the assistance of the shied which will Result in Rock & Cena teaming up at ER to take them on.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Cena will unknowingly win with the assistance of the shied which will Result in Rock & Cena teaming up at ER to take them on.


Then cena can turn on rock at ER??


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I was thinking that.

Would be the closest they could get to an Hogan/nWo style swerve.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

there are some bloody good points on here i must say. iv got my own theory and iv stated it further down the post but one thing i diddnt notice was. he hasnt mentioned the fans or the title its all about him, just reading through and i missed this lol havnt taken a lot off notice but considering cena is a leader off cenation he does it for the fans and kids makes this interesting.

its for his redemption fuck the fans attitude. so it makes me wonder has rise above hate and hustle loyalty and respect just been ditched? ummm i think it will at mania his turning with out a doubt and not just that i dont think his winning either.

the theory others are comming up with regarding cena breaking the streak im sorry but this isnt happening the streak is the legacy off the undertakers he will retire un defeated.


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

It's one of those things everybody hopes will happen but in reality everybody knows will never happen. He's made too many commitments. Stuff like making-a-wish for dying children is something he has committed to as a person, but also in character. From a professional standpoint they will never do it, because of the families of those 200+ children.

Then again, WWE has gone to any length to generate heat in the past, and it wouldn't surprise me if Cena came out and actually cut a promo on how he only did stuff like that to stay at the top and bury everybody else


----------



## Liverpoolkelly7 (May 27, 2012)

I amazed as to why people are only seeing this now.. Same with Punk vs Austin, i'll be amazed if it dosent happen next year.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Just watched the Cena/Rock promo, and even more convinced that Cena isn't turning heel this year. It's obvious that it is just a ploy to get Cena haters to buy in to WM29, since IF WWE were planning to turn Cena heel, they wouldn't plainly telegraph it like that 2 weeks before WM. If they were planning on a heel turn, then no one will be surprised now.


He's gonna take the Streak next year, turning heel while doing so. There's no way he's going in to WM 30 as a heel, since WWE will want him to look as strong as possible (ie. super babyface). Therefore, he'll turn to beat Taker.


----------



## Liverpoolkelly7 (May 27, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> Just watched the Cena/Rock promo, and even more convinced that Cena isn't turning heel this year. It's obvious that it is just a ploy to get Cena haters to buy in to WM29, since IF WWE were planning to turn Cena heel, they wouldn't plainly telegraph it like that 2 weeks before WM. If they were planning on a heel turn, then no one will be surprised now.
> 
> 
> He's gonna take the Streak next year, turning heel while doing so. There's no way he's going in to WM 30 as a heel, since WWE will want him to look as strong as possible (ie. super babyface). Therefore, he'll turn to beat Taker.


As much as they hint the turn it's still always gonna be a surprise considering his babyface push over the last 8 years. We are talking about cena here.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Liverpoolkelly7 said:


> As much as they hint the turn it's still always gonna be a surprise considering his babyface push over the last 8 years. We are talking about cena here.


I don't think so. If WWE were planning a heel turn, they'd do it out of nowhere, so that fans have to tune in afterwords to see his motivations. Cena just stated his possible heel motivations BEFORE the event. Therefore, it ain't gonna happen. WWE had him go temporary-heel-mode to sell more tickets.

Then again, maybe I'm setting myself up to be surprised this year just because I expect WWE to blindside us, so I guess we'll see.

It still won't happen though.


----------



## Liverpoolkelly7 (May 27, 2012)

Well even with the prospect of having cena turn heel im not going to buy the ppv.


----------



## Matty316 (Mar 14, 2010)

sesshomaru said:


> I don't think so. If WWE were planning a heel turn, they'd do it out of nowhere, so that fans have to tune in afterwords to see his motivations. Cena just stated his possible heel motivations BEFORE the event. Therefore, it ain't gonna happen. WWE had him go temporary-heel-mode to sell more tickets.
> 
> Then again, maybe I'm setting myself up to be surprised this year just because I expect WWE to blindside us, so I guess we'll see.
> 
> It still won't happen though.


Its a difficult situation, with the build up to Wrestlemania being terrible this year and to many (from what I've read) not being a very appealing card, you have to think WWE has something up their sleeve to make this Wrestlemania memorable, something normally happens at Mania or the night after. The biggest swerve or shock at the moment is a possible Cena heel turn. 

Will it happen? Doubtful but possible, people have said he is to much of a good guy to be turned because it will upset the kids etc, however somebody has already stated Hogan was idolised by kids with his say your prayers, take your vitamins and all that and he successfully turned heel and yes I know he had the NWO angle to help this but it worked. 

You also know if he turns heel the very people that hate him now (which I am not one of btw)are going to cheer like mad if he turns because they have been crying out for it for years. So he will end up being cheered by the people that boo him. He will lose the kids and gain the male support or at least the majority of it. 

Personally it would be good if he went heel however he would need a real top face to fued with for a while and I can't see anyone for that spot right now.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Hoping for a heel turn from John Cena is like searching for naked pictures of Kaitlin Olson...you're just going to end up disappointed. Again.


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Turn Cena heel and risk him never coming back from it. It could destroy their prize asset. 

The ONLY shining light I can see is that Cena is running out of things to acheive and that the WWE might look to the future and realise that they have no choice. 

The Rock vs Cena rematch might have slipped under the radar this time but what about next year? How long can they go on playing Superman before even the morons/children get fed up.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, since there's widespread discussion of a turn, there won't be one.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

For the love of god Cena turn heel do whats right for business


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I gave up hoping for a heel turn years ago, I just don't see it happening any time soon. Cena should be pushing for a turn, he seems far too complacent and content to keep on playing the same stale character. This year is the perfect time for it to happen. The promo on Monday night just gave us a glimpse of a possible turn in the making, but they've teased it before (Nexus, Kane), although admittedly this is a much bigger match than either of those. Just think of that first Raw after Mania, and the anticipation as everyone waits to hear what he has to say. The ratings would be huge and it would give the WWE a much needed kick up the ass.

I've always pictured him as a psycho heel who has finally reached the end of his tether. Years of sucking up to families, and being the corporate, cookie cutter babyface just finally causing him to snap. Have him cheat to win vs Rock, and then that plays into the whole 'I have to beat you' thing. You could also have him come out and work squash matches for a while, going after anyone and everyone, make him look like an absolute monster. To see him cut a hate fuelled promo directed at the 'Universe' would be one of those moments that will be remembered for years.

The one big issue with all of this though, like others have said, is the lack of a top babyface to go against him. If the turn does happen (and again, I seriously doubt it will), then I can't see anyone on the roster who is over enough to be a convincing hero type character to save the company from the demented Cena. This is possibly why they haven't pulled the trigger yet, but if WWE stopped resting on their laurels and got to work on creating new babyface stars, that wouldn't be an issue.

The fact that there is always so much speculation on the subject proves that this would work. People want to see it, if you feed people the same old shit year in year out, it's only natural that they are going to want to see a change. If Vince and creative have any kind of long term vision, they would go for it sooner rather than later. Unfortunately, lack of competition means that they probably don't feel like they need to do something this dramatic. It's definitely worth the risk, I can't see it flopping like Austin's turn, because Cena already gets a noticeable mixed reaction, and that's something a heel Cena could work into his new character.


----------



## You're Welcome. (Mar 26, 2013)

There really needs to be a sticky post for this. They're popping up more than once a day.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> Just watched the Cena/Rock promo, and even more convinced that Cena isn't turning heel this year. It's obvious that it is just a ploy to get Cena haters to buy in to WM29, since IF WWE were planning to turn Cena heel, they wouldn't plainly telegraph it like that 2 weeks before WM. If they were planning on a heel turn, then no one will be surprised now.
> 
> 
> He's gonna take the Streak next year, turning heel while doing so. There's no way he's going in to WM 30 as a heel, since WWE will want him to look as strong as possible (ie. super babyface). Therefore, he'll turn to beat Taker.


everyone would be shocked still, its a story and thus wouldn't make much sense to do it out the blue. WWE could telegraph it all they want but the moment is so big that it doesn't really matter. Dirtsheet reports could come flying out that the plan is to turn Cena at WrestleMania and I'd still be in utter shock to witness it with my own eyes as would most people. 

As NoLeafClover pointed out, vs Rock, in NY/NJ, at WrestleMania is going to be the biggest stage they'll ever get to pull of something like a Cena turn with the moment being as big as a Hogan or Austin turn. I don't buy into anyone ending The Streak either. 

with all that said I don't think we'll get it.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

If it does happen at WrestleMania I just want it to be really over the top, not just Cena hits Rock with a chair and makes a mean face. I want it clear he's a bad guy so there should be a ref bump or two and have someone - not sure who - maybe Punk, maybe Lesnar, maybe The Shield - interfere on behalf of Cena and cost The Rock the WWE Championship. I think Punk would be epic. He nearly defeated Taker and is whisked away in a blaze of glory with The Deadman left standing only for him to COME BACK during the main event and HELP Cena win the WWE Championship. Punk/Cena alliance similar to the Power Trip based on the fact they hate The Rock/Triple H/McMahon etc. - Cena is heel, and slow burn Punk baby face again leading to Punk/Cena at Mania 30 for the belt. 

Eh?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

sbuch said:


> If it does happen at WrestleMania I just want it to be really over the top, not just Cena hits Rock with a chair and makes a mean face. I want it clear he's a bad guy so there should be a ref bump or two and have someone - not sure who - maybe Punk, maybe Lesnar, maybe The Shield - interfere on behalf of Cena and cost The Rock the WWE Championship. I think Punk would be epic. He nearly defeated Taker and is whisked away in a blaze of glory with The Deadman left standing only for him to COME BACK during the main event and HELP Cena win the WWE Championship. Punk/Cena alliance similar to the Power Trip based on the fact they hate The Rock/Triple H/McMahon etc. - Cena is heel, and slow burn Punk baby face again leading to Punk/Cena at Mania 30 for the belt.
> 
> Eh?


This would be special, but the WWE would never do it because they're about as creative as a wet fart. CM Punk finally getting his Wrestlemania main event that he deserves, beating John Cena in the process. Sadly, I think Cena/Taker is written in stone at 30 just because it's that big milestone event, otherwise we'd probably get Brock/Taker instead.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

teaming Cena up with another wrestler would be stupid because he doesn't need it, especially one of CM Punks caliber who we should eventually want to see 'Punk vs Cena' with the roles reversed. 

he doesn't need a chair, his chain would be far more fitting and if you want to align him with someone let it be Heyman (without Punk or Lesnar's involvement) or a figure of some kind like a freshly retired Triple H? (but I can't see him and Cena turning)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> teaming Cena up with another wrestler would be stupid because he doesn't need it, especially one of CM Punks caliber who we should eventually want to see 'Punk vs Cena' with the roles reversed.
> 
> he doesn't need a chair, his chain would be far more fitting and if you want to align him with someone let it be Heyman (without Punk or Lesnar's involvement) or a figure of some kind like a freshly retired Triple H? (but I can't see him and Cena turning)


Cena and Heyman, no no no, wouldn't make any sense whatsoever.

I would love a Corporate Heel Cena though, mainly because it fits his character. Whether it's Vince or Triple H it's up to whoever the company think would be better, personally I think Triple H as he has that history as being a bad ass heel and Vince doing it would stink of WM17.

Cena can only be a Corporate Heel or a Turning back on the Fans heel and both would make sense.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Why wouldn't it make sense? Heyman's a slime and if he can work himself into a position of being in cahoots with John Cena he'd take it. It would also be co insided with the fact Punk is taking time off and would quite easily segway into feuds with Brock and Punk (when he would return) really well. 

a fully retired corporate Triple H would be better I agree but I think that's even less likely, I don't think he wants to be on screen at the minute.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I sure as hell would cream over a wrestlemania 17like finish to this match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Why wouldn't it make sense? Heyman's a slime and if he can work himself into a position of being in cahoots with John Cena he'd take it. It would also be co insided with the fact Punk is taking time off and would quite easily segway into feuds with Brock and Punk (when he would return) really well.
> 
> a fully retired corporate Triple H would be better I agree but I think that's even less likely, I don't think he wants to be on screen at the minute.


Because he has no affiliation with Heyman. At least being partnered with Punk and Lesnar makes sense for Heyman. Punk/Cena makes sense in that they have respect for each other as both have said numerous times in promos, both dislike The Rock etc. If that means Heyman could be involved with both then fine, but Heyman with Cena and having him manage both Cena and Brock? Nah.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't care if he turns heel. The main problem with him is that he's been on the top for way too long now and turning him heel isn't gonna anything. It will only make WWE focus more on him and give less of fuck about everybody else. People are obsessed with this, as if it's gonna change the WWE in every way. It's just Cena. 

It's not happening anyway. WWE isn't good with taking risks, especially when it comes to building new stars. If Cena/Orton are both heels, I don't see anyone taking over their spots as number one face.


----------



## JaxTrax1009 (Feb 28, 2013)

That would be like Derek Jeter going on My9 in NYC and shooting a puppy.

it won't happen, he can't turn heel.

However....there is a way they could turn him quasi-heel with him still being a face. He could win at WM and then go out and thank all those who were behind him..the whole time, not the ones who stopped believing after WM28 and are only back now because he's champ. Kind of like a CM Punk you suck speech, but not 100% of the crowd.

Who knows.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Azuran said:


> Of course not. It will be way better than that crappy Austin turn.


Are you trolling or just really stupid? Austin's turn was fucking epic, right behind Hogan's for most shocking of all time. 

Cena's turn everyone sees coming from a mile away, there will be way, WAY less impact. Not to mention that Cena is basically already a heel in the fans' eyes. You have to be loved for a heel turn to mean something.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Itami said:


> I don't care if he turns heel. The main problem with him is that he's been on the top for way too long now and turning him heel isn't gonna anything. It will only make WWE focus more on him and give less of fuck about everybody else. People are obsessed with this, as if it's gonna change the WWE in every way. It's just Cena.
> 
> It's not happening anyway. WWE isn't good with taking risks, especially when it comes to building new stars. If Cena/Orton are both heels, I don't see anyone taking over their spots as number one face.


Well, the show is going to revolve around Cena no matter what. Hell, I'm honestly prepared for him to start gunning for 434+ when he wins at Mania, just because this whole storyline seems like it's leading up to an absolutely dominant Cena reign. I think the rationale behind people wanting to turn him is that, while he's still in the top spot, he won't be so stale any more. There's quite a few things that can be done with a heel Cena that we haven't already seen, so the main event scene would seem fresh. Of course, it's worthless to actually hope for because Cena is never turning heel, but hypothetically turning him is the best thing to do with him at this point since he will be number one no matter what.



KO Bossy said:


> Are you trolling or just really stupid? Austin's turn was fucking epic, right behind Hogan's for most shocking of all time.
> 
> Cena's turn everyone sees coming from a mile away, there will be way, WAY less impact. Not to mention that Cena is basically already a heel in the fans' eyes. You have to be loved for a heel turn to mean something.


History changes perspective. The only reason people think Austin's actual heel turn was bad was because everything AFTERWARD failed. And more than anything, it was because no one WANTED to boo Austin. He did everything BUT shoot a puppy and people still loved him. If it would've worked and Austin as a heel would've gone as it was supposed to, I'm pretty sure we'd be talking about like we talk about Hogan's turn.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

A heel Cena, abso dominating the whole roster while bragging that he's the best and holding the title, would be great I think. If we're going to get Super!Cena at any rate, which seems inevitable, that's the only way I could get behind it. Make him an arrogant, dickhead dominator, not a overcome-all-odds, superface dominator


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Liverpoolkelly7 said:


> Well even with the prospect of having cena turn heel im not going to buy the ppv.














PLEASE TELL ME THAT'S NOT TRUE


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> History changes perspective. The only reason people think Austin's actual heel turn was bad was because everything AFTERWARD failed. And more than anything, it was because no one WANTED to boo Austin. He did everything BUT shoot a puppy and people still loved him. If it would've worked and Austin as a heel would've gone as it was supposed to, I'm pretty sure we'd be talking about like we talk about Hogan's turn.


Everything afterward failed? No. That first month and a half where he and Hunter formed the 2 Man Power Trip was incredible. Best heel booking I've ever seen. It was when Hunter tore his quad that they didn't have anything for Austin and it degenerated into him and Vince doing comedy. That wasn't good, I know. However, from April 1st when he turned heel until Hunter's quad tear, it was amazing stuff.

Plus, the fans didn't all still love him. Yeah, he still got some cheers, but check out the video of April 2nd, 2001 when Vince introduced him as the Champion. Tons of heel heat. When he beat up JR? Tons of heel heat. When he and Hunter demolished the Hardys and Lita? Tons of heel heat.

Austin's heel turn is firmly second in history behind Hogan. A Cena heel turn will flat out be nowhere near as epic as either of them. Again, you have to be loved for a heel turn to mean something. A sizable portion of the audience despises Cena and already see him as a heel. Second, those other turns were totally unexpected. Most people here fully believe Cena is turning heel, which ruins the surprise and the impact. Third, this won't have any real sort of impact in the long run. Cena will turn heel, he'll continue doing the same shit he already does now, people will continue to bitch, someone else will take over the Cena role of goofy, joke spewing wise ass, and we'll be no further ahead at all. I have no idea what people are so excited about. Him turning heel won't change a damn thing.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

One Q MANY ask is 'who will be the face opposite Cena?'

Think of it another way: Think of all the faces a heel Cena could be used to build. There's Sheamus and Orton already. Then you have faces lower down like Daniel Bryan. I also think Cody will go face this year and win one of the top 2 titles. Cena as a heel would put a LOT of guys over imo.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

This thread could use a poll. I`d be curious to see how many people think it is and or isn`t going to happen.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

wonder goat said:


> This thread could use a poll. I`d be curious to see how many people think it is and or isn`t going to happen.


You'd have to put a 50/50 option. For example, I don't expect it. But if they don't do it this time, they never will. Hope to God it does happen.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Everything afterward failed? No. That first month and a half where he and Hunter formed the 2 Man Power Trip was incredible. Best heel booking I've ever seen. It was when Hunter tore his quad that they didn't have anything for Austin and it degenerated into him and Vince doing comedy. That wasn't good, I know. However, from April 1st when he turned heel until Hunter's quad tear, it was amazing stuff.
> 
> Plus, the fans didn't all still love him. Yeah, he still got some cheers, but check out the video of April 2nd, 2001 when Vince introduced him as the Champion. Tons of heel heat. When he beat up JR? Tons of heel heat. When he and Hunter demolished the Hardys and Lita? Tons of heel heat.
> 
> Austin's heel turn is firmly second in history behind Hogan. A Cena heel turn will flat out be nowhere near as epic as either of them. Again, you have to be loved for a heel turn to mean something. A sizable portion of the audience despises Cena and already see him as a heel. Second, those other turns were totally unexpected. Most people here fully believe Cena is turning heel, which ruins the surprise and the impact. Third, this won't have any real sort of impact in the long run. Cena will turn heel, he'll continue doing the same shit he already does now, people will continue to bitch, someone else will take over the Cena role of goofy, joke spewing wise ass, and we'll be no further ahead at all. I have no idea what people are so excited about. Him turning heel won't change a damn thing.


True. Maybe I should've been more specific and said everything AFTER the Power Trip failed. 

My point though was that even during that time, Austin was getting some cheers, and he wasn't supposed to. That was the reason why Austin's actions started getting more and more heinous, they were trying to erase that still-audible portion of the fans that still loved him. It was definitely working when Benoit and Jericho stepped up to the Power Trip, but as you said, Hunter tore his quad and it went south.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Everything afterward failed? No. That first month and a half where he and Hunter formed the 2 Man Power Trip was incredible. Best heel booking I've ever seen. It was when Hunter tore his quad that they didn't have anything for Austin and it degenerated into him and Vince doing comedy. That wasn't good, I know. However, from April 1st when he turned heel until Hunter's quad tear, it was amazing stuff.
> 
> Plus, the fans didn't all still love him. Yeah, he still got some cheers, but check out the video of April 2nd, 2001 when Vince introduced him as the Champion. Tons of heel heat. When he beat up JR? Tons of heel heat. When he and Hunter demolished the Hardys and Lita? Tons of heel heat.


Don't forget his excellent match with Chris Benoit in Edmonton where the crowd were all over him.


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll mark out and then 5 minutes later I'll remember that I have to hate Cena even more because he just stole the spot that belongs to Punk, and that forces him even further down the card.


Punk doesn't deserve to be anywhere near the main event of Wrestlemania 29. When they have so much star power for the show, with a card that has The Rock, John Cena, Brock Lesnar, Triple H and The Undertaker on it; why would they give the main event spot to a guy that looks as credible as a pizza-delivery boy?


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena doesn't turn heel and wins cleanly over rock I hope the crowd trash the ring.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*



kingshark said:


> Punk doesn't deserve to be anywhere near the main event of Wrestlemania 29. When they have so much star power for the show, with a card that has The Rock, John Cena, Brock Lesnar, Triple H and The Undertaker on it; why would they give the main event spot to a guy that looks as credible as a pizza-delivery boy?


Because that Pizza delivery boy is one of the people, alongside your Cena's and Orton's, responsible for putting seats in asses at WWE events year long.

The big name guys do bring in money - that's undoubtable - but it doesn't make sense for the WWE and for us, the year long fans, to place the irregular performers above the regulars.

That said, Rocky did do a lot of Punks 'brand' in their feud and hopefully Taker does the same.

But, the regular performers should be promoted more than they are, rather than be made jokes of on WWE TV.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Lots of John Cena heel turn discussion on here, how will you react if it happens*



Da Silva said:


> Because that Pizza delivery boy is one of the people, alongside your Cena's and Orton's, responsible for putting seats in asses at WWE events year long.
> 
> The big name guys do bring in money - that's undoubtable - but it doesn't make sense for the WWE and for us, the year long fans, to place the irregular performers above the regulars.
> 
> ...


It makes perfect sense for both WWE and "us" to have stars like The Rock and Brock come back - WWE generates more revenue and the majority of the audience would rather see them than the "regular" stars that you 're talking about. I'm sorry that you and the minority of people posting on the IWC don't realize that. You can talk about the regular performers needing to be promoted more all you want to, but at some point you and everyone else that says that will need to realize that the people that you want to see pushed ahead of The Rock, Brock, or even Cena don't and can't connect with the audience or generate the kind of revenue that the WWE wants, otherwise they would be pushed ahead of stars like The Rock and Brock. 

I don't know what people don't understand about that. The MAJORITY of people that watch the WWE would rather see The Rock and Brock Lesnar than Randy Orton, CM Punk, Del Rio, Sheamus, Ryback, or whoever else you want to name. Its a fact. The WWE doesn't give a shit about what a couple hundred of fans on an internet forum want. The "WWE Universe" is a little larger than that. 

I'd like someone to explain to me who else on the roster they think the majority of fans would want to see rather than The Rock or Brock Lesnar?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Cena gunna join weed the people since he's marine, I mean a rapper... so he's gonna join r-truth and little jimmy.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Cena will turn heel. "I have to!" That's the sign of him turning heel and might join the alliance of Big Joh.nny


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Cena will turn heel the day that the U.S. Government starts telling the truth.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Please god Cena turn heel you may actually get more fans by doing this


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Please god Cena turn heel you may actually get more fans by doing this


As if he gives a shit about adult fans. He seems pretty happy with the kids (who will probably grow up and hate him).


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

You cats serious? They cock-teased a heel turn hard as hell last year and left everyone with blue balls. He said the same, exact shit last year! Not only that, but he had an entire arc to him embracing the hate that was perpetuated by the likes of Kane and Roddy Piper. This is just a god damn tactic so people can think Cena's going to turn full out heel at this year's Wrestlemania. Maybe something unexpected will happen during the match, maybe Cena will get an indirect dirty win on The Rock, but I seriously doubt he's turning heel, especially with the heavy ass rumors that he's gonna be facing The Undertaker at WM 30. I can see him turning heel then because he'll literally have NO CHOICE but to turn heel during the build-up to that match. Maybe this year will officially plant the seeds foor Cena's heel turn by having Johnny Ace interfering in the match on Cena's behalf, with Cena either genuinely not having a clue about it or feigning ignorance. THEN at Extreme Rules Rock is going to use his rematch clause to face John Cena for the WWE title again, but will most probably lose thanks to Brock Lesnar and it will set in stone one of the matches for WM 30. I swear to God, I'm willing to bet that shit's gonna go down.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

When did they tease a heel turn last year?


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

I always thought it would be badass if Cena(heel) and Orton(face) had another intense rivalry like they did 4-5 years ago, with the roles reversed. So I'm thinking if Orton turns first at WM this year, my idea may not ever happen. I seriously hope Cena turns heel at WM, then weeks after Cena and Orton have one more intense rivalry, resulting in them forming a heel alliance and dominating the WWE!!!!!!


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

he will turn heel for sure between now and next mania 100% the wwe no what we all want. cena also knows it hence why they are holding out for the right time. i think he will turn heel this mania for a year off heel cena then if its not working they can turn him face again after the taker match at next years mania. or even a face turn like austin vs brett hart match, 

he will have to turn face within the next year. or retire as john cena has no direction now his fueded with every heel possible, its been done there is only so much the wwe can repeat. atleast if he turns heel cena and the wwe have a few years worth of build and story lines .


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

turn heel within the next year i mean lol duh


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Not any time soon. Cena is in a unique position where he can get a face over while still being a face, since fans will boo him and cheer his face opponent.

Prime examples: Cena/Orton. Cena/Punk. Cena/Mysterio. Cena/Ryback should be another example of that upcoming this next season.




Da Alliance said:


> Cena will turn heel. "I have to!" That's the sign of him turning heel and might join the alliance of Big Joh.nny


Btw, you're never going to remove your sig. I like the guy, but 6? Lol. 3 if lucky. He wasted too many prime years in Cleveland.


----------



## Singh Savage (Mar 30, 2013)

As much as I would like it to happen, it wont. Not now anyway. I love Cena's message, but I dislike his gimmick. Its extremely long winded and has been going for 10 years now. If he wins at Mania, he'll get boo'd out of the arena. If he loses, he'll still get boo'd. He definitely needs a change of gimmick. Hogan knew that Hulkamania was dying, and he appreciated the fact that he needed change, and look what happened, he became one of the greatest heel figures the business has ever seen. 

Cena needs to turn heel, but with his obligations and responsibilities to the make a wish foundation etc, it seems unlikely. The moment Cena changes his gimmick, so will the climax of the WWE. I'm heading out to Mania next week from the UK, really excited to see wrestlemania once more.

Bring back thuganomics.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

Heels do wishes on make a wish as well you know?

Cena has two opportunity's to turn heel before he retires; against the rock at mania or taker next mania
Id be surprised if Cena did turn heel this mania but not as surprised as past years

Theres more chance of him turning heel this year than next year i think as well


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm just gonna copy and paste what I said in the ''Big Johnny'' thread 

*Bizarrely, I originally thought that once HHH loses his match (even though we all know he's going to win) and retires, he does a Vince McMahon at WM17 - randomly walking in mid-way through the match - then sets Cena up for the win by assisting him, both CENA and HHH turns heel which then sets up a HHH vs Rock match at Summerslam 2013 - which will come along by the Rock doing everything he can to get HHH to come out of retirement (HHH Obviously doing everything he can to avoid the match with Rock)

But it looks to me that Big Johnny is gonna set Cena up with the win, Cena turns heel and becomes a coward heel that hides behind Big Johnny...hmmm*


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Big Johnny will play a Paul Heyman-esque role with Cena after WM. Just watch...


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Well one thing I can almost guarantee is if rock beats cena again then cena is definitely making the heel turn. I don't see rock beating cena again though.

Another point, will they really end wrestlemania with their top face of the company going over rock cleanly getting booed? No one in the fucking universe wants a clean finish this year.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Most of you will be so damn pissed at Cena/WWE after Mania.


----------



## BrahmaBull2.0 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol alot of you are gonna be VERY disappointed with the outcome


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cena needs a vacation now more than a heel turn at this point. What I would do is have Rock go over Cena again. When Rock gestures for a handshake Cena leaves Rock hanging by just exiting the ring, heading to the back in confusion and disgust. 

We don't see him on TV until July; then you can have him return as a full-fledged heel(they are gonna need a huge summer storyline and this is the way to do it). At Summerslam have Cena win the belt(in fact make a tournament to unify both world titles and have Cena win the unified belt). Have his reign of terror end at Mania 30 with babyface anti-hero Punk putting an end to it. or if you want Taker/Cena have him drop the title beforehand.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

No he's not. /thread


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Cena is not heel yet? The people hate him..... More than any other heel.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Some of the theories in this thread are pretty good and make sense, and would result in a much fresher John Cena character and a well timed heel turn for him.

But guys you're all forgetting one thing.......in the world of WWE:

:vince5 > LOGIC


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Would love to happen but wont...the kiddies will be upset and the sales of his merch will nose dive


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Marv95 said:


> Cena needs a vacation now more than a heel turn at this point. What I would do is have Rock go over Cena again. When Rock gestures for a handshake Cena leaves Rock hanging by just exiting the ring, heading to the back in confusion and disgust.
> 
> We don't see him on TV until July; then you can have him return as a full-fledged heel(they are gonna need a huge summer storyline and this is the way to do it). At Summerslam have Cena win the belt(in fact make a tournament to unify both world titles and have Cena win the unified belt). Have his reign of terror end at Mania 30 with babyface anti-hero Punk putting an end to it. or if you want Taker/Cena have him drop the title beforehand.


Like the sound of that but that would mean rock beating cena again...if they did that ill be shocked 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Michael Christie (Feb 21, 2013)

Marv95 said:


> Cena needs a vacation now more than a heel turn at this point. What I would do is have Rock go over Cena again. When Rock gestures for a handshake Cena leaves Rock hanging by just exiting the ring, heading to the back in confusion and disgust.
> 
> We don't see him on TV until July; then you can have him return as a full-fledged heel(they are gonna need a huge summer storyline and this is the way to do it). At Summerslam have Cena win the belt(in fact make a tournament to unify both world titles and have Cena win the unified belt). Have his reign of terror end at Mania 30 with babyface anti-hero Punk putting an end to it. or if you want Taker/Cena have him drop the title beforehand.


This is one of the best ways to book Cena. Here's my revisions:

1. After Wrestlemania, have The Rock get beat up by Dolph Ziggler or any rising star. At some point in his return, Rocky needs to put over a new superstar, not necessarily losing a match. If he's making an appearance at Extreme Rules, a killer promo would be great.

2. Babyface Punk should beat Heel Cena in Royal Rumble instead so Cena vs. Taker will happen in WM30.

3. Unifying the belts is bad business at this point. It will block opportunities for upper-midcard stars.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Cena will never turn his back on the kids, or the pebbles. :cena2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

There's more chance of Hibernian FC winning the Scottish Cup than Cena turning heel (UK Football Fans know what i'am on about)


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

I can see Rock turning heel and associate himself with Lauriniatis, Cena will never ever turn heel, it would be really bad for wweshop.com


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

zkorejo said:


> Most of you will be so damn pissed at Cena/WWE after Mania.


This. He's not turning. Would be awesome if he did, and I can see why him saying "the face of the WWE will change" at 'Mania would be cause for heel turn speculation (as well the possibility that Big Johnny will interfere on his behalf - turning him heel -- due to having just gotten beaten up by The Rock) but it won't happen. Cena is probably laughing to himself at all the "he might turn heel" threads that popped up all over every wrestling forum after he said that (when in reality he's probably just bringing back the spinner belt after he wins or something equally as stupid). I've learned to never get my hopes up with Cena (he's just less disappointing that way)...


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

roberta said:


> I can see Rock turning heel and associate himself with Lauriniatis, Cena will never ever turn heel, it would be really bad for wweshop.com





But wont happen :no:


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

cenaaint turning heel, in this pg era cena is the biggest draw with the fanbase wwe are aiming at, which is kids, and wwe are all about the money


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

roberta said:


> I can see Rock turning heel and associate himself with Lauriniatis, Cena will never ever turn heel, it would be really bad for wweshop.com


If Cena's never turning heel, The Rock is not either.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

roberta said:


> I can see Rock turning heel and associate himself with Lauriniatis, Cena will never ever turn heel, it would be really bad for wweshop.com


Turning "heel" against Cena = gaining even more face points from 50% of the audience. Turning heel against Cena is guaranteed to create a tweener.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

If Cena turns heel, it would probably just be the same lame bullshit anyways. It probably shouldn't happen because of how disappointing it would be.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

More chance of Malaga winning the Champions League and the Bucks winning the NBA championship then Cena turning heel.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Not happening. He'll win the title from Rock cleanly and they'll shake hands or celebrate with the crowd like Hogan/Rock did at WM 18.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> If Cena's never turning heel, The Rock is not either.


The Rock is beyond the point of being heel at this stage, too loved by everyone unanimously for it to happen. Cena needs one to rejuvenate his career to be honest, that said, I think it's gonna be teased now more so than ever. But will not truly come to fruition until later down the pike, when 85% of the crowd turns on him.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

yes it would be cool him turning heel but this will not happen


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd really like to think WWE are not stupid enough to end WM with a clean John Cena win, but unfortunatly, i think thats whats gonna happen. I will honestly stop watching wrestling if Cena goes over Rock clean, it will be a real slap in the face to wrestling fans


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena's not going to turn heel. That would require him to basically turn down all of the money he makes from merchandise sales. Hogan, Austin, Hart, HBK and TONS of others have done it, but apparently Cena won't.

Oh, and it's much more difficult to be a heel. Cena wouldn't be able to coast like he has been these last handful of years. Not going to happen. Get used to a few more years of perhaps the most stale, boring character in wrestling to continue to be just that for these next few years. DAT COMPANY GUY. :cena3


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Cena's not going to turn heel. That would require him to basically turn down all of the money he makes from merchandise sales. Hogan, Austin, Hart, HBK and TONS of others have done it, but apparently Cena won't.
> 
> Oh, and it's much more difficult to be a heel. Cena wouldn't be able to coast like he has been these last handful of years. Not going to happen. Get used to a few more years of perhaps the most stale, boring character in wrestling to continue to be just that for these next few years. DAT COMPANY GUY. :cena3


I think he played the heelish figure rather good in the rock/cena panel promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FredForeskinn said:


> I think he played the heelish figure rather good in the rock/cena panel promo.


I'm talking about if he became a full time heel. Not do one interview segment where he shows some heel tendencies. I think he'd be a good heel too, for the record.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

The question isn't whether Cena will turn heel. It's more like who the hell will replace him if he does?


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I'm talking about if he became a full time heel. Not do one interview segment where he shows some heel tendencies. I think he'd be a good heel too, for the record.


Cena is a good heel, So good that he actually got popular with the crowd. The thing is I never got about the Cena heel turn is that it's so justified. You come out here for 10 years, be yourself, give your all to the crowd, do Make A Wish, support the US Armed Forces, and people still boo you. From a kayfabe point of view, it would only make sense.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

If there was a time to do it, seeing him be behind The Shield and have them screw over The Rock would be awesome and you might see trash thrown into the ring for the first time in WWE since what - Rock got screwed by Triple H like 13 years ago? 

It will happen someday. Not sure it will be next week.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Doubt it happens next week. Cena wins at WM 29 and he's happy again. A Heel Cena with the Shield would be great though, as a modern incarnation of the nWo. Ambrose & Cena together.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Cena will win, and we will see something like this the next night

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp3jAarQAsY


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Dartz said:


> Cena will win, and we will see something like this the next night
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp3jAarQAsY


the sad predictable truth.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Sadly, Cena is going to win the WWE Title as a face, and I'll proceed to throw up, and just despair at WWE, for giving the majority of us fans something we don't want... *sigh*


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

Turning Cena heel is a stupid idea. Cena is already hated by a good portion of the crowd, generally smarks who just want to cheer anyone facing Cena. Similarly, there is a great portion of the crowd who will cheer Cena regardless. Turning Cena heel could see him lose one or both of these crowds and for what? So six weeks down the line, internet fans will post boring threads about how Cena is a bad actor who just can't cut it as a heel or still isn't selling. Buyrates won't go up (Cena's the only guy working full-time who can still pop a buyrate or do good ratings), Merch sales go down and the charity stuff (which Cena genuinely loves doing. It's not just out of loyalty to WWE that he does it, you know) will suffer because dying kids will see their idol turn ob them and betray everything they love about them.

I genuinely would like to see what people think Cena turning heel could do for him apart from "freshening up his character", when in actual fact, it would probably kill his character as they've spent the last decade building him up as this "Never Give In" character who has battled through some of the most troubling adversity in wrestling history, so much so that there is no believable excuse they could make to justify a heel turn and even if they were to turn him back, it would still be a blotch on his spotless attitude.

There is no-one to take over the number 1 face mantle from Cena, so turning him heel would be business suicide.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

You overestimate Cena's importance.

He doesn't move ratings and buys anymore and most of WWEs money comes from their TV deals.

He won't turn tho so it's a pointless debate. Ryback & Sheamus don't draw money and are trash performers so i can't see them getting anywhere near the number 1 spot.


----------



## Mr. Giraffe (Feb 12, 2013)

Wouldn't it be amazing if Cena did turn heel and nothing really changed. Imagine it, he cuts a poor promo and calls the crowd a bunch of "poppy heads", buries a face in a minute and 30 second match and teases throwing an armband to a kid who is completely confused and scared for life. 
:troll :cena4


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Mr. Giraffe said:


> Wouldn't it be amazing Cena did turn heel and nothing really changed. Imagine it, he cuts a poor promo and calls the crowd a bunch of "poppy heads", buries a face in a minute and 30 second match and teases throwing an armband to a kid who is completely confused and scared for life.
> :troll :cena4


:russo


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RuthStar said:


> Sadly, Cena is going to win the WWE Title as a face, and I'll proceed to throw up, and just despair at WWE, for giving the majority of us fans something we don't want... *sigh*


I would so love to see some clean honest numbers of who wants the Rock to keep the title and who wants Cena to win. Some pure unadulterated numbers.








And because I just found it, a random enguin


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Equimanthorn said:


> There is no-one to take over the number 1 face mantle from Cena, so turning him heel would be business suicide.


Guess what, there was no one to take over the #1 face mantle from Hogan after he joined the nWo. Savage later joined, Sting was MIA, Lex wasn't over enough until a year later and DDP was about to start his face run. Did WCW suffer? 

2002-2005 there wasn't a # 1 face in the company(Benoit, HBK, Eddie, Angle and Goldberg weren't on the level as Cena is today so they don't count); their top "face" was a heel in HHH and they did okay. You don't need a #1 babyface/Cena clone right off the bat; they aren't going bankrupt from a wrestling heel turn. And the Make-a-Wish/kiddie excuses need to end. This isn't the early 90s where the Internet was very limited and kayfabe reigned supreme.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> Guess what, there was no one to take over the #1 face mantle from Hogan after he joined the nWo. Savage later joined, Sting was MIA, Lex wasn't over enough until a year later and DDP was about to start his face run. Did WCW suffer?
> 
> 2002-2005 there wasn't a # 1 face in the company(Benoit, HBK, Eddie, Angle and Goldberg weren't on the level as Cena is today so they don't count); their top "face" was a heel in HHH and they did okay. You don't need a #1 babyface/Cena clone right off the bat; they aren't going bankrupt from a wrestling heel turn. And the Make-a-Wish/kiddie excuses need to end. This isn't the early 90s where the Internet was very limited and kayfabe reigned supreme.


I disagree with parts of your post. Sure, Lex, Sting and Angle weren't faces of the company yet, but you knew they could be and they had big success already. Who now even remotely looks like they can do it?


----------



## TheGentlemanMasher (Mar 4, 2013)

Hopefully he does. With Laurinitis returning on SmackDown I really hope they do a similar ending to WrestleMania 17 now. Have Cena align himself with Laurinitis at WrestleMania this year to beat The Rock.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> I disagree with parts of your post. Sure, Lex, Sting and Angle weren't faces of the company yet, but you knew they could be and they had big success already. Who now even remotely looks like they can do it?


Well they _had_ someone with potential whether you like him or not but the guy hasn't won a PPV match since the summer and is reduced to wrestling Mark Henry in a midcard match at Mania. They also have Punk who represented the 99% vs the 1% and could have been a megastar as a badass face(and still could be) but in typical WWE fashion they water him down and screw it up.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

He's either turning heel and we're getting a WMX7 type finish or WWE is building it up that way to get people talking about the possibility, when Cena will win clean and Cena doesn't change a damn thing about his character. They're almost making TOO MANY hints at it just based off the Q&A Panel on Raw.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena/punk heel powertrip v2 imo :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

As much as everyone wants it, the general vibe is that from a business standpoint WWE feels they just can't do it. I guess sales would take too big a hit of kids stopped buying his merch.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

It is so easy to say Cena heel turn, Cena heel turn, I've been saying it for ages. But the current way I see it is that Vince is getting people to order WM and teasing the possibility of the Heel turn, but in the end just continue being same old Cena, and Vince will have fooled everyone and got his money.

But hopefully, he wants to entertain his audience and actually give them something that's been building for years now. It is being hinted at this past week, I hope to think if its not a WM it will be at Extreme Rules PPV where he finally snaps and does all sorts of stuff with weapons etc. (plus the build up to the event, imagine if Rock beat him twice in a row, Cena will be so angry during the build up).


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Let's say the reports about Punk are true and that he needs some time off and will take that time after Mania. You have him lose to Undertaker and you can pull the respect angle at the end of the match. Later in the show, Cena turns heel to beat The Rock. From this point, you can have Punk take a month or two off, while heel champ Cena is dominating everyone on the roster. When guys as big as Punk come back from a hiatus, they're almost always treated like a babyface by the crowd and whether they where a heel or babyface before they left is almost irrelevant (Triple H is a great example). You can have an angle around June where Cena is beating the crap out of someone and Punk makes the surprise return to make the save. Now you can run the Punk/Cena Program as it should have been run in 2011. Cena as the dominate heel champ and Punk as the underdog babyface trying to become the new face of the company.

It could happen...


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

holycityzoo said:


> Let's say the reports about Punk are true and that he needs some time off and will take that time after Mania. You have him lose to Undertaker and you can pull the respect angle at the end of the match. Later in the show, Cena turns heel to beat The Rock. From this point, you can have Punk take a month or two off, while heel champ Cena is dominating everyone on the roster. When guys as big as Punk come back from a hiatus, they're almost always treated like a babyface by the crowd and whether they where a heel or babyface before they left is almost irrelevant (Triple H is a great example). You can have an angle around June where Cena is beating the crap out of someone and Punk makes the surprise return to make the save. Now you can run the Punk/Cena Program as it should have been run in 2011. Cena as the dominate heel champ and Punk as the underdog babyface trying to become the new face of the company.
> 
> It could happen...


Great idea, the thing with Punk would defo work...but the thing is, who would be the face inbetween before he returns?...Guess we have to look a Daniel Bryan step up, mabey a Dolph Ziggler face turn. But we would need even more superstars to contend with The heels of The Shield and Cena, who the hell would step up? Its hard to think. That's the problem of this roaster.


----------



## Degenerate HBK (Mar 27, 2013)

Equimanthorn said:


> Turning Cena heel is a stupid idea. Cena is already hated by a good portion of the crowd, generally smarks who just want to cheer anyone facing Cena. Similarly, there is a great portion of the crowd who will cheer Cena regardless. Turning Cena heel could see him lose one or both of these crowds and for what? So six weeks down the line, internet fans will post boring threads about how Cena is a bad actor who just can't cut it as a heel or still isn't selling. Buyrates won't go up (Cena's the only guy working full-time who can still pop a buyrate or do good ratings), Merch sales go down and the charity stuff (which Cena genuinely loves doing. It's not just out of loyalty to WWE that he does it, you know) will suffer because dying kids will see their idol turn ob them and betray everything they love about them.
> 
> I genuinely would like to see what people think Cena turning heel could do for him apart from "freshening up his character", when in actual fact, *it would probably kill his character as they've spent the last decade building him up as this "Never Give In" character who has battled through some of the most troubling adversity in wrestling history, so much so that there is no believable excuse they could make to justify a heel turn and even if they were to turn him back, it would still be a blotch on his spotless attitude.*
> 
> There is no-one to take over the number 1 face mantle from Cena, so turning him heel would be business suicide.


 And so what!?? For god sakes, Hogan used to say to children to take their vitamines and say their prayers. That didn´t stop him for, in the mid 90´s, entering the ring with black clothes, smoking cuban cigars and giving beatdowns.


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

I think if he was going to turn it would be all over the dirt sheets. There are too many loud mouthed executives in WWE and something as major as that wouldn't be possible to hold. Look at the Bruno ESPN article shown before his induction announcement for example.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

Hulk realised that he was stale as face when he was a wrestling for WCW, and it was because they needed to do something shocking to get the wrestling fans intention from the WWF, they did it because they had to do it, the WWF was their direct rival, on the other hand Vince doesn't have to turn Cena to a heel, I'm sure that he know's that Cena is stale and Cena knows that too, but there is no competition like before forcing him to take that risk, he is just putting the WWE on cruise control.

but Im hoping for a heel turn at WM


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

adprokid said:


> Hulk realised that he was stale as face when he was a wrestling for WCW, and it was because they needed to do something shocking to get the wrestling fans intention from the WWF, they did it because they had to do it, the WWF was their direct rival, on the other hand Vince doesn't have to turn Cena to a heel, I'm sure that he know's that Cena is stale and Cena knows that too, but there is no competition like before forcing him to take that risk, he is just putting the WWE on cruise control.
> 
> but Im hoping for a heel turn at WM


And that's what sucks. We NEED competition. Wrestling is so much better with it. I wish there was a billionaire out there that would start up a promotion and put it on TV.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Mr Eagles said:


> And that's what sucks. We NEED competition. Wrestling is so much better with it. I wish there was a billionaire out there that would start up a promotion and put it on TV.


Who would they sign?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Mr Eagles said:


> And that's what sucks. We NEED competition. Wrestling is so much better with it. I wish there was a billionaire out there that would start up a promotion and put it on TV.


Trying to compete with a direct rival was what led Vinny Mac to make *the* most outrageous attempts to get tv ratings of all recorded history. Thank God the things we deal with nowadays are like too many recaps and lacklustre gimmicks, I'll take those anyday over veiled "jabs" at rival organisations that you need to read 60 back alley dirtsheets to understand. 

The least said about how the last organisation backed by a billionaire to oppose WWE operated, the better.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Any one of the faces on the roster could be built as top face-Sheamus, Ryback, Orton, Daniel Bryan, all it takes is good booking.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i originally thought it'd definately happen, and hope it does, but from a business standpoint, wwe might not allow it to. it'd almost be like mcmahon gambling on wrestlemania 1 all over again. u look in the crowd, it's a sea of cena. who could replace that? only rock(still wouldn't move merch like cena), but he's part time. MAYBE ryback. as a fan watching though, i'm hoping johnny fucks rock over, and him and cena allign. i know what would come from that would entertain the hell out of me.


----------



## Senor Ding Dong (May 10, 2012)

Mr Eagles said:


> And that's what sucks. We NEED competition. Wrestling is so much better with it. I wish there was a billionaire out there that would start up a promotion and put it on TV.


All it would need would be a major network to take a chance on putting TNA on and then poaching a big name WWE superstar. TNA is already built as a challenger, it just needs better exposure, better production and a larger broadcast partner than Spike. Of course we all know this won't happen any time soon.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

don't know if they will but they should, and remember how cena said things will change forever win or lose, possible foreshadowing

and looking forward, rock will wrestle at extreme rules
he will not face just anyone, probably cena again, so that means they have unfinished business from the end of wm29

ratings would blow up, its the gamechanger wwe needs, and it would give other stars a chance to rise up, wwe has many problems right now and it starts at the top with a terrible cena people hate

then they could build taker/cena, have taker come out night after wm29 and that he has beaten all comers, but there is 1 star he hasnt faced at mania, have cena beatdown taker that would cement the heel turn, and have a 1 year build for taker/cena

last mondays raw makes me feel there is atleast a chance they might do it, and they better or else ratings will again be in the toilet this summer, there barely doing more than 3.0 on wrestlemania season with rock/lesnar


----------



## Pauly3 (Feb 18, 2012)

any chance he going to get his old music back?


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I would use his same music but tweak it to make it sound darker, like they did with Austin's when he turned.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

adprokid said:


> Hulk realised that he was stale as face when he was a wrestling for WCW, and it was because they needed to do something shocking to get the wrestling fans intention from the WWF, they did it because they had to do it, the WWF was their direct rival, on the other hand Vince doesn't have to turn Cena to a heel, I'm sure that he know's that Cena is stale and Cena knows that too, but there is no competition like before forcing him to take that risk, he is just putting the WWE on cruise control.
> 
> but Im hoping for a heel turn at WM


Hogan was in another company when he turned heel. He stayed face for 12 years when he was in WWE. The only reason why he turned heel was because the world of WWE and WCW were drastically different. In WWE, you had larger than life gladiators, guys who were 7 foot tall and 300 pounds. You crazy characters and weird gimmicks. But, most importantly the show was based and built around Hulk Hogan. Every heel was built for Hogan, the entire world WWE was built for Hogan. 

The world of WCW however was much, much different. More gritty, more old school. Sting, Flair, Four Horseman, Dusty Rhodes. There weren't really any over the top larger than life gimmicks in WCW as there were in WWE. And, most importantly the world wasn't built for Hogan in WCW. The fans of WCW weren't used to the larger the life "eat your vitamins and say your prayers" Hulk Hogan. 

It's like if John Cena (for some ungodly reason) went to TNA and kept his same character he has in WWE. It would never work, they would have to change it. Hogan's heel turn wasn't much to do with him being "stale" as him being in a different world that the "Hulkamania" character was used to.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

How long has the "Cena needs to turn heel" speculation been going for? His turn always seems imminent but at the same time so distant.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

And on the topic of the Wrestling Observer post about WWE possibly turning Cena heel. 

It is April 1st.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

itssoeasy23 said:


> And on the topic of the Wrestling Observer post about WWE possibly turning Cena heel.
> 
> It is April 1st.


Its never going to happen Cena is going be what he is now until he's done.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

holycityzoo said:


> Let's say the reports about Punk are true and that he needs some time off and will take that time after Mania. You have him lose to Undertaker and you can pull the respect angle at the end of the match. Later in the show, Cena turns heel to beat The Rock. From this point, you can have Punk take a month or two off, while heel champ Cena is dominating everyone on the roster. When guys as big as Punk come back from a hiatus, they're almost always treated like a babyface by the crowd and whether they where a heel or babyface before they left is almost irrelevant (Triple H is a great example). You can have an angle around June where Cena is beating the crap out of someone and Punk makes the surprise return to make the save. Now you can run the Punk/Cena Program as it should have been run in 2011. Cena as the dominate heel champ and Punk as the underdog babyface trying to become the new face of the company.
> 
> It could happen...


That's been my thought process as well. The other piece to that is that with Punk taking time off, WWE instantly loses their top heel. With Lesnar also likely going away post Mania, there are no main event heels left, with the exception of Swagger or Ziggler, if you even want to classify them there. The next top threat is The Shield, but they are a group...not an individual.

A John Cena monster heel, _that is champion_, is something WWE has not had in a very long time. A dominant heel champion that is running the train on everyone who steps up, and the show is built around them, is always a way to freshen things up. WWE has been subject to the Cena babyface routine for too long, and they have tried to create new stars against him...but they have all fallen short, with the exception of CM Punk. The reason? Because trying to build a new star, with the heel as the underdog DOESN'T WORK.

I think the smart money is doing exactly what *holycityzoo* outlined. For all those who say the Cena merch is a reason why he will not turn, don't know what they are talking about. First off, Cena is not always the clear #1 merchandise seller, as he was neck and neck with Punk through out 2012, often times falling to #2 or #3. But secondly, and more importantly, with a heel John Cena would come a whole new line of merchandise which as we've seen from many other heels that are at the top of the company, still sell like hot cakes. A heel Cena shirt and wrist bands will still likely top the charts, and might even open up to some of the fan base who refuse to be caught dead in a bright purple or orange shirt.

Building Punk back as a a face, but more the anti-hero version that he was at first, would likely get over even more this time than the last...specifically because he would have the top dog, monster champion heel John Cena to chase. Remember Cena wasn't a heel last time, so there was a ceiling for how high Punk could go. With Cena out of the babyface picture, sky's the limit. Superstars are created by overcoming the big bad villian, not the other way around.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Let's say the reports about Punk are true and that he needs some time off and will take that time after Mania. You have him lose to Undertaker and you can pull the respect angle at the end of the match. Later in the show, Cena turns heel to beat The Rock. From this point, you can have Punk take a month or two off, while heel champ Cena is dominating everyone on the roster. When guys as big as Punk come back from a hiatus, they're almost always treated like a babyface by the crowd and whether they where a heel or babyface before they left is almost irrelevant (Triple H is a great example). You can have an angle around June where Cena is beating the crap out of someone and Punk makes the surprise return to make the save. Now you can run the Punk/Cena Program as it should have been run in 2011. Cena as the dominate heel champ and Punk as the underdog babyface trying to become the new face of the company.
> 
> It could happen...


So Summerslam will be Punk v Cena for the 3rd year in a row. Why not do Rock Cena 3 at WrestleMania 30?

No thanks.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> That's been my thought process as well. The other piece to that is that with Punk taking time off, WWE instantly loses their top heel. With Lesnar also likely going away post Mania, there are no main event heels left, with the exception of Swagger or Ziggler, if you even want to classify them there. The next top threat is The Shield, but they are a group...not an individual.
> 
> A John Cena monster heel, _that is champion_, is something WWE has not had in a very long time. A dominant heel champion that is running the train on everyone who steps up, and the show is built around them, is always a way to freshen things up. WWE has been subject to the Cena babyface routine for too long, and they have tried to create new stars against him...but they have all fallen short, with the exception of CM Punk. The reason? Because trying to build a new star, with the heel as the underdog DOESN'T WORK.
> 
> ...


If you think the IWC is going to eat up John Cena gear you're off your rocker. Cena's merchandise sales will go down the tube unless WWE can recreate a NWO, DX type scenario. Easier said than done.

What you're missing is John Cena will have to find a new base to sell his gear if he turned heel. IWC and Punk's base just don't like Cena period. His heel will be played out within months to them.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

As I'm sure it has been said repeatedly, Cena is a merchandising machine and WWE won't want to screw with that. Face Cena is the WWE Face.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

GillbergReturns said:


> If you think the IWC is going to eat up John Cena gear you're off your rocker. Cena's merchandise sales will go down the tube unless WWE can recreate a NWO, DX type scenario. Easier said than done.
> 
> What you're missing is John Cena will have to find a new base to sell his gear if he turned heel. IWC and Punk's base just don't like Cena period. His heel will be played out within months to them.


I don't think I ever once said the IWC would be eating up Cena merch.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

BotchSpecialist said:


> As I'm sure it has been said repeatedly, Cena is a merchandising machine and WWE won't want to screw with that. Face Cena is the WWE Face.


people use this a lot i think it's caca as matter of fact i think he'll explode in merchandise sales as soon as he turns heel.

it's the same dumbness people were saying about the WWE belt selling to well people don't know wtf their talking about on here.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Smoogle said:


> people use this a lot i think it's caca as matter of fact i think he'll explode in merchandise sales as soon as he turns heel.
> 
> it's the same dumbness people were saying about the WWE belt selling to well people don't know wtf their talking about on here.


Cena is the selling point of the cleaner more family friendly version of WWE the only successful selling point. That is pretty much the reason why he won't turn heel as along as he can go full time and WWE wants to say in this direction his whole "Never Give Up, Rise Above Hate" message will have to be the message.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I want Cena to turn heel too, but that's wishful thinking. It won't happen until he's pushing 40, and his popularity takes a nosedive.

WWE recently made an agreement with Post to have him on the cover of Fruity Pebbles cereal boxes. He also does all that stuff for Make-A-Wish-Foundation and Support-the-troops. 

Him turning heel means they lose all of that. It's unfortunate, but $$$$ is king.

At 'Mania, he's going to hit the FU, pin The Rock, win, and smile for the cameras while the fireworks launch.

And that's that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

was Austin's heel turn reported/rumored?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> was Austin's heel turn reported/rumored?


2001 was the days of dialup internet. There wasn't much of an IWC then. If there was one, it was too small to be of any significance. 

If any dirtsheets reported Austin's heel turn, probably 150 people in the entire United States saw it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I did not read this thread, because it is too late and too long. But I would love a Cena heel turn if it lead to an alliance with CM Punk, as in my Two Man Power Trip Redux thread. I would also accept a Face Cena/Heel Punk alliance against a common enemy. 

The two of them have such a natural and easy chemistry - they wrestle great matches, they seem to be on very good terms back stage, they compliment each other's styles. They need to team up again, maybe against a Lesnar or a power-hungry Triple H or a Shield that isn't being backed by Heyman anymore. Something.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

redban said:


> 2001 was the days of dialup internet. There wasn't much of an IWC then. If there was one, it was too small to be of any significance.
> 
> If any dirtsheets reported Austin's heel turn, probably 150 people in the entire United States saw it.


:lol

You are wrong. There were WAY MORE websites during the Monday Night Wars Era online and fans fighting for their favorite company online.

I remember the Hogan and Austin debates in forums on who is the real icon during that time.

WM 14's card was leaked months in advance, but it didn't matter as there were twists and turns such as Mike Tyson's involvement.

Austin's turn wasn't leaked like how rumors of Cena because it wasn't telegraphed as much. These Cena heel turn leaks are done to take away the predictability of the match. The company knows exactly what they are doing in this instance.

I bet we get the Warrior/Savage title match situation from SummerSlam next week more than a full heel turn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

redban said:


> 2001 was the days of dialup internet. There wasn't much of an IWC then. If there was one, it was too small to be of any significance.
> 
> If any dirtsheets reported Austin's heel turn, probably 150 people in the entire United States saw it.


:lmao 

only the chosen ones knew about the supposed turn.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

redban said:


> I want Cena to turn heel too, but that's wishful thinking. It won't happen until he's pushing 40, and his popularity takes a nosedive.
> 
> WWE recently made an agreement with Post to have him on the cover of Fruity Pebbles cereal boxes. He also does all that stuff for Make-A-Wish-Foundation and Support-the-troops.
> 
> Him turning heel means they lose all of that. It's unfortunate, but $$$$ is king.


I see your point, and I agree with it. I just wish that creative saw it like me. See, if you turn Cena heel NOW, then there's time at the end of his career still to turn him face again, without having to rush his run as a heel. And I'd think an inevitable face turn in a few years time could be HUGE. But, in order for that to happen, you'd have to find a way around the make a wish support the troops fruity pebbles merch problem a current heel turn would create.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Pauly3 said:


> any chance he going to get his old music back?


None. WWE doesn't backtrack as they should.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

It is impossible for him to do this as a heel. We teens and adults want him heel, but the kids want him face.

http://www.wish.org/stories/sports_entertainment/sports/jamyreon_meets_john_cena









_
“I wish to meet WWE® Superstar John Cena®”_
Jamyreon , age 4

The crowd is on their feet. Thousands of eyes pierce the ring below. Noise levels explode as fans cheer for their champion. Amid the chaos, two WWE Superstars square off.

This is WWE® Monday Night Raw® .

In the ring, WWE® Superstar John Cena® struggles to retain stamina and strength. He spies one of his biggest fans in the second row, cheering and chanting his name. The sight reminds John of his own motto – to never give up.

His super fan is J.J., a young boy living with neuroblastoma. Earlier that day, J.J. and his family stepped out of a limo and entered the Raw arena. “Come on! We gotta go meet him!” he cried, leading his parents and siblings. J.J. was about to experience the joy of a wish come true – he was about to meet John Cena.

J.J. was given a gift bag filled with WWE merchandise. As he sifted through the contents, he heard a familiar voice and turned to see John in in the doorway. J.J.’s excitement swept his family away as John sat down to spend time with them.

In the ring, John finds his resolve. And he inspires J.J. to follow the WWE Superstar’s philosophy – to never give up. Not from neuroblastoma, not from anything.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

F' those kids, I hate them. Turn him heel, screw every kid there is and go full heel mode for 10 years strong.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

For many people he is already a heel. His cheesy promos that rewrite history more often than not, him being unbeatable and those horrible shirts... Turning him heel would turn him face!


----------



## BrahmaBull2.0 (Jun 20, 2012)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooool HELL NO ! the day cena turns heel is the day i see jesus face to face


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

*WWE officials have been discussing several outcomes for the WWE Championship match at the WrestleMania 29 pay-per-view, including an idea of having John Cena aligning with The Shield and being revealed as the leader. There has been talk of having Cena snap and turn heel for not being able to gain redemption and face The Rock in a rematch at Extreme Rules, as well as an idea for Cena to go over, gain the respect of The Rock and face off against The Shield at the WWE Extreme Rules pay-per-view.*

Possibility of Cena aligining with The Shield?Holy shit:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: That'd be awesome as long as he wouldn't overshadow them.The second option sucks so much assess and if it happens I fuckin stop watching wwe.


----------



## THE BWO HAVE POSSESSION OF ME (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

Source???


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*



TheWrestlingFan said:


> Source???


I also want to know this


----------



## Carr1 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

Cena aligning with the shield would be one hell of a way for him to turn heel, if they ran into the ring stared off with Cena and then turned around and attacked the Rock, it could really work. The only thing is where do you go from there, I can imagine Cena and the shield beating Rock up and putting him off the shelf say at extreme rules, then you need a credible face to take him on, and there is certainly a lack of that, the only way I can imagine being effective is a CM Punk face turn. Also you have to make sure with the shield they stay relevant as a separate entity and don't just become Cena's lackeys.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

I hope this is not april fools day joke


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

Cena and Shield together would be awesome. I think he'd overshadow the guys though.


----------



## Carr1 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

Also, do the shield have enough heat themselves to be effective in turning Cena heel, or should they score some more big wins? Theres a lot of questions that will be only be answered if they actually do it. I for one, hope they do, would be great to see something really shocking on WWE tv, Id say 95% of the audience would be totally taken aback by a Cena heel turn


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

i know this wont happen so i dont even hope lol, but if Cena will turn heel it would be nice to have Rock win and then Cena says how he is mad at fans for cheering the Rock and he is sick of them, then Cena and The Shield beat up Rock...


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

Haha so the Dubya Dubya EEE are thinking of running with the storyline then. Where's my creative team contract?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

Won't believe it till I see it. This is an April Fools in my opinion. Besides storyline wise, Cena aligning with the Shield makes zero sense.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

April Fools jokes. John Cena turning heel. O Please


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*



Crusade said:


> Besides storyline wise, Cena aligning with the Shield makes zero sense.


So did Hogan and his heel run in WCW. Noone expected that and look how epic it turned out to be.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

In all seriousness though it is most likely an april fools, let's face reality Cena is going over Rock clean


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

Don't buy it,Especially today.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

This must be an April's Fool fpalm


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

I'd rather him turn heel without a Shield involvement, simply just snap after losing to Rock or cheat to win, etc. However, the most likely scenario out of all this is it being an April Fools joke.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*



WWCturbo said:


> So did Hogan and his heel run in WCW. Noone expected that and look how epic it turned out to be.


The difference is Hogan was away from WCW in the time period Hall and Nash came in filming a movie and Hogan had history working with both briefly at WWF at the time. So it made perfect sense.

The Shield however have clearly been against Cena from the get go and Cena was against the Shield last month. Both with clearly different philosophies. There is no smoke and mirrors going on or wool being pulled over the eyes like with the Aces and Eights in TNA. What possible reason is there for Cena to turn and align with the Shield? The only possible way is if Cena came to the Shield and paid them off to beat Rock....which I don't know if would be the big heel turn needed for the biggest full time star in the company.

Cena actually aligning with the Shield when they made it clear he is everything they are against makes no sense.


----------



## acidsixty (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

I don't see that happening but i see cena turning heel by himself. I think that this storyline will end like austin vs rock at mania x-seven, but cena won't be the leader of the shield or anything like that, he could ally with mr.excitement haha


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*



Sonny Crockett said:


> *WWE officials have been discussing several outcomes for the WWE Championship match at the WrestleMania 29 pay-per-view, including an idea of having John Cena aligning with The Shield and being revealed as the leader. There has been talk of having Cena snap and turn heel for not being able to gain redemption and face The Rock in a rematch at Extreme Rules, as well as an idea for Cena to go over, gain the respect of The Rock and face off against The Shield at the WWE Extreme Rules pay-per-view.*


I call bullshit...I don't buy it. It's to good to be true.. It's an April's fool joke 100%


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

As far as I'm aware Shield haven't really reference having a higher power or anything like NEXUS did either. The Shield part is certainly not true.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

April Fools or not, I don't doubt that it's being *considered*, they toss around ideas all the time, but that doesn't mean it's actually going to happen. They considered turning Cena heel when he joined the Nexus, too. Nothing came of it. Whether the report is made up or not doesn't change the fact that somebody in creative absolutely will have pitched that storyline, that's why Cena was delivering heelish overtones on last week's Raw, so they can get people talking about it and keep the door open, but in the 11'th hour, he's staying babyface.

John Cena being the leader of The Shield would be stupid as fuck, though. Does nobody remember that we saw The Shield with Paul Heyman on video?


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

Oh god, I hope this isn't true. I wanted Cena to turn heel... like 3 years ago. Now I just don't give a fuck. Orton should be the one to turn heel.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

What does a midcarder turning heel have to do with Cena turning?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

wrestling news world had these discussions a few weeks ago.

f4wonline did not say anything about this


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

I don't want Cena to come anywhere near the Shield... the Shield can do better without that donkey as their leader... I'd rather have my favourite from the current roster CM PUNK lead the Shield... that would be awesome!


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

Tip for die hards....... Don't read the wrestling forum on April Fools.


----------



## RubenMark (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*

Though we'll never see a Cena heel turn, we can all enjoy a baby turtle.










Dat April 1st.


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*



RubenMark said:


> Though we'll never see a Cena heel turn, we can all enjoy a baby turtle.
> 
> [turtle pic]
> 
> Dat April 1st.


:vince

Brown wrestler that looks like a race of amphibian?
US title for 3 months with a frog gimmick.

:vince


----------



## RubenMark (Oct 28, 2012)

Will always mark for turtle-based superstars.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> was Austin's heel turn reported/rumored?


Yes, of course it was rumoured. I remember reading about it and I wasn't even surprised when Austin turned heel. The moment Vince came out randomly it was a wrap too.

Anyone denying this was too young to remember that the Internet had a huge iwc community even back in 2001. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

its just a very very boring april fools.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Top WWE Star Possibly Turning Heel*



Sonny Crockett said:


> *WWE officials have been discussing several outcomes for the WWE Championship match at the WrestleMania 29 pay-per-view, including an idea of having John Cena aligning with The Shield and being revealed as the leader. There has been talk of having Cena snap and turn heel for not being able to gain redemption and face The Rock in a rematch at Extreme Rules, as well as an idea for Cena to go over, gain the respect of The Rock and face off against The Shield at the WWE Extreme Rules pay-per-view.
> 
> Possibility of Cena aligining with The Shield?Holy shit:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: That'd be awesome as long as he wouldn't overshadow them.The second option sucks so much assess and if it happens I fuckin stop watching wwe.*


*
The only one which has any realistic chance of happening. Cena won't turn heel until he's past it and they have another guy in mind for top face.

I am expecting an Orton turn at Mania however, with him playing peace maker and the straight head of the team with Sheamus and Show going at eachother. I think it's kind of obvious we'll get the swerve and Show and Sheamus will get along fine but Orton will cost them the match.*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Three Discussed Outcomes For John Cena vs. The Rock At Wrestlemania 29 – Who Goes Over, What Happens Next, Finally An Outcome That Should Appease Critics, Why There Could Be A Shocking Change Of Direction
> Richard GrayMarch 18, 2013 Insider Rumblings14 Comments
> 
> While it’s long been considered a foregone conclusion that John Cena would be getting his win back at Wrestlemania 29 against The Rock this year, there were ideas pitched last week in other directions. While we usually don’t post a lot of details about creative going back and forth, I felt this was an exception. Especially in light of my video from Sunday where I questioned the lineup for this year’s show.
> ...


for those wondering where that report came from. it was from News World on March 18.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

I could see something like this happening.

Cena is down, The Rock is just getting up.
The Shield came down with Johnny Laurnitus, The Rock fending them off but falls to the Power Bomb, 
Cena looks back confused at what just happened as the Shield exit through the crowd, Cena then hits the AA to beat Rock.

That way, no heel turn. Sets up the tag match at Extreme Rules.

Sucks I know lol.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

federerthegreatest said:


> I could see something like this happening.
> 
> Cena is down, The Rock is just getting up.
> The Shield came down with Johnny Laurnitus, The Rock fending them off but falls to the Power Bomb,
> ...


Just following on from my last post. 

Or The Shield attack Rock, powerbomb him, then as Cena is getting up, The Shield surround Cena looking like they are about to attack him, then they just walk out - leaving Cena confused. Cena then just picks up Rock, hits the AA and that's it. Leaving everyone confused.


----------



## GaryGee6 (Jun 4, 2012)

Reckon we maybe have a repeat of WM17 since vince likes to do things over and over.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cena alligning with ace or the shied would be retarded.

It has to be Hunter or Vince given their history with Rock. Hell Vince could say he restarted the title match at Rumble because he wanted to see Rock get screwed again on the biggest stage of them of them all. Hunter screwing Rock writes itself.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

VINT said:


>


 :shock


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

bboy said:


> :shock


April fools.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

VINT said:


>


If only this was possible I would fucking mark out. Cena is cancer to WWE


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> If only this was possible I would fucking mark out. Cena is cancer to WWE


Says a KellyKelly fan....


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> If only this was possible *I would fucking mark out*. Cena is cancer to WWE


Yep you would, because you are a fucking dumbass mark. If you believe that you got as many brain cells than the legend Macho Man got world title reigns.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

I for one cannot wait to see the rage from people on here once Cena beats The Rock and they both shake hands. The reactions gonna be priceless.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

bboy said:


> Yep you would, because you are a fucking dumbass mark. If you believe that you got as many brain cells than the legend Macho Man got world title reigns.


I can't make my mind up if you're a troll or 9 years old.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> If only this was possible I would fucking mark out. Cena is cancer to WWE


lolz Kelly Kelly fan :lol


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

bboy said:


> Yep you would, because you are a fucking dumbass mark. If you believe that you got as many brain cells than the legend Macho Man got world title reigns.


fucking :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dartz said:


> I for one cannot wait to see the rage from people on here once Cena beats The Rock and they both shake hands. The reactions gonna be priceless.


I'm expecting The Rock to then get on the mic and proclaim Cena the greatest WWE Superstar of all-time and the best human being in the history of planet earth while Vince creepily nods his head behind the scenes and orders a new batch of armbands for the Shopzone.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Sometimes, I think the only way Cena could turn heel would be to bring one of his Make a Wish kids to the ring in some sort of celebration and then AA them and put them in the STF.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

This video is pretty cool http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGX8Y60SDxY.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

I might be wrong about this, but, I believe this was the first time that Cena has been confronted with a "BORING!" chant. That has to raise a few eyebrows backstage.

The truth is, the WWE brass loves it when people chant "Cena sucks", because it shows they're invested in him, one way or the other. Hell, they put it on a T-shirt not too long ago and sold a bunch of them. But, the "Boring!" chant is different; it indicates that the people are finally sick of his schtick - be it lame comedy or the pseudo-intense promos or whatever else... Cena is now getting "go away heat" - I'm sure most Cena haters felt that way about him before, but, now it's finally been voiced by a large crowd... enough to stop the promo cold because it could hardly be ignored - and this, on the final Monday Night RAW before the big redemption at WrestleMania. 

If that's not enough to sway the WWE brass about changing Cena's gimmick up, then it further demonstrates how painfully out of touch WWE really is with their audience. Whether that change is a heel turn, who knows? But, even Bret Hart said about his heel turn in 1997 "You can only see the girl rescued from the train tracks so many times before people get sick of it." John Cena is approaching that right now.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> I'm expecting The Rock to then get on the mic and proclaim Cena the greatest WWE Superstar of all-time and the best human being in the history of planet earth *while Vince creepily nods his head behind the scenes and orders a new batch of armbands for the Shopzone.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

He better. I don't think if they will ever have the more perfect opportunity to turn him heel. This could be Austin/McMahon done better. Not that Austin/McMahon was bad or anything but Austin didn't need a heel turn. Cena needs one desperately. He's been stale for a long ass time.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

cena will turn heel when nobody will care


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh ffs don't bring up this topic again, Cena heel? ffs brb after a beer.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> I might be wrong about this, but, I believe this was the first time that Cena has been confronted with a "BORING!" chant. That has to raise a few eyebrows backstage.
> 
> The truth is, the WWE brass loves it when people chant "Cena sucks", because it shows they're invested in him, one way or the other. Hell, they put it on a T-shirt not too long ago and sold a bunch of them. But, the "Boring!" chant is different; it indicates that the people are finally sick of his schtick - be it lame comedy or the pseudo-intense promos or whatever else... Cena is now getting "go away heat" - I'm sure most Cena haters felt that way about him before, but, now it's finally been voiced by a large crowd... enough to stop the promo cold because it could hardly be ignored - and this, on the final Monday Night RAW before the big redemption at WrestleMania.
> 
> If that's not enough to sway the WWE brass about changing Cena's gimmick up, then it further demonstrates how painfully out of touch WWE really is with their audience. Whether that change is a heel turn, who knows? But, even Bret Hart said about his heel turn in 1997 "You can only see the girl rescued from the train tracks so many times before people get sick of it." John Cena is approaching that right now.


^^^^^^^^^ This is significant, I think.



SJP said:


> Oh ffs don't bring up this topic again, Cena heel? ffs brb after a beer.


Now you're just being a tryhard. Here are your cool points. *gives*


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep, sums up John Cena's current predicament. The guy is getting booed so much. I think Some of the boo's have been intentionally made from WWE though. Lets hope this is all build up?


Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Now you're just being a tryhard. Here are your cool points. *gives*


And what the hell is your mother moaning about yet again?


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I am going to expect Cena to win clean and nothing to change that way I won't be pissed off when he doesn't turn. That way I'll be overjoyed if he does.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ This is significant, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just being a tryhard. Here are your cool points. *gives*


Agreed...if the "BORING" chant catches on...that could spell problems...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> I might be wrong about this, but, I believe this was the first time that Cena has been confronted with a "BORING!" chant. That has to raise a few eyebrows backstage.
> 
> The truth is, the WWE brass loves it when people chant "Cena sucks", because it shows they're invested in him, one way or the other. Hell, they put it on a T-shirt not too long ago and sold a bunch of them. But, the "Boring!" chant is different; it indicates that the people are finally sick of his schtick - be it lame comedy or the pseudo-intense promos or whatever else... Cena is now getting "go away heat" - I'm sure most Cena haters felt that way about him before, but, now it's finally been voiced by a large crowd... enough to stop the promo cold because it could hardly be ignored - and this, on the final Monday Night RAW before the big redemption at WrestleMania.
> 
> If that's not enough to sway the WWE brass about changing Cena's gimmick up, then it further demonstrates how painfully out of touch WWE really is with their audience. Whether that change is a heel turn, who knows? But, even Bret Hart said about his heel turn in 1997 "You can only see the girl rescued from the train tracks so many times before people get sick of it." John Cena is approaching that right now.


Excellent post, very well said. Getting say "XPAC heat" is much worse than "you suck" heat....And as i mentioned earlier...if this catches on..it could spell trouble. IF WWE is smart..they'll turn the tide at Mania...i don't want a full blown out of nowhere heel turn..but a slow...build to that....if anything...as Cena's song would say "The Time is Now!"


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> I might be wrong about this, but, I believe this was the first time that Cena has been confronted with a "BORING!" chant. That has to raise a few eyebrows backstage.
> 
> The truth is, the WWE brass loves it when people chant "Cena sucks", because it shows they're invested in him, one way or the other. Hell, they put it on a T-shirt not too long ago and sold a bunch of them. But, the "Boring!" chant is different; it indicates that the people are finally sick of his schtick - be it lame comedy or the pseudo-intense promos or whatever else... Cena is now getting "go away heat" - I'm sure most Cena haters felt that way about him before, but, now it's finally been voiced by a large crowd... enough to stop the promo cold because it could hardly be ignored - and this, on the final Monday Night RAW before the big redemption at WrestleMania.
> 
> If that's not enough to sway the WWE brass about changing Cena's gimmick up, then it further demonstrates how painfully out of touch WWE really is with their audience. Whether that change is a heel turn, who knows? But, even Bret Hart said about his heel turn in 1997 "You can only see the girl rescued from the train tracks so many times before people get sick of it." John Cena is approaching that right now.


Didnt watch the show but agreed. I think its the first time he's ever received a 'boring' chant. If WWE has him go over clean and keep the same character he's had for the last eight years, it will drive away viewers in droves and Cena will enter the 'X-Pac/go away' heat area, as you mentioned.

WWE has to be careful here. Depending on how they handle this, it can get real bad for them.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

The chant will not happen in every city. But WWE should of known this long time ago, this only proves how past-time WWE are. It does not take a bloody scientist to work out that Cena is disliked.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Well John Cena said tonight that he's "returning the power to the people"


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

can someone explain what X-Pac heat is? I dont remember Xpac being hated during his time in WWF or wCw.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

He hinted in his promo that we will get something that we thought we'd never see. Heel turn, damn it. nothing else...


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

RatedR10 said:


> Didnt watch the show but agreed. I think its the first time he's ever received a 'boring' chant. If WWE has him go over clean and keep the same character he's had for the last eight years, it will drive away viewers in droves and Cena will enter the 'X-Pac/go away' heat area, as you mentioned.
> 
> WWE has to be careful here. Depending on how they handle this, it can get real bad for them.


Although stopping the promo implied that Cena cared about the crowd, he shoulden't have. Smarks (who are assholes) might try to make the chant stick.


Then again, I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

We all saw what a smark crowd is capable of (YES and SI! Chants). I believe we will hear a massive 'boring' chant at WM29 as well as a 'You can't wrestle' chant for FaaaanDaaanggoooo. 

But as far as the heel change goes, the timing is perfect. But in terms of WWE's timeline, the time will be when the kids grow older and it's way too late.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

That was a very heelish promo, cena was a bit more aggressive than usual but as much as I hope I'm not sure he will turn because I think Orton will betray Sheamus and Show and besides that who is going to replace Cena as the top face of the company? 

I hope it happens and Cena embraces the hate.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

If you dropped in from another planet and had no idea who John Cena was, then was shown only tonight's promo, you would get the impression that Cena was a heel based on his promo and the crowd reaction. This wasn't your normal mixed reaction crowd and not your normal goofy Cena promo. This was a heel promo and a heel response from the crowd.

I would have been concerned if Cena would have hit an AA on Rock tonight after taking the Rock Bottom last week. The fact that he didn't bodes well for a heel turn at WM. If you can really call it a heel turn at this point. He already feels like a heel right now. His heel turn was when he got "serious" towards the end of that promo last week. With the way things stand right now, if face Super Cena goes over clean, then comes out the next night on Raw with an overcoming the odds/redemption speech in his same ol' same ol' gimmick, it won't be believable. I don't even think the Cena marks will buy it after what we've seen the past 2 weeks.

If that happens, I'm done. Not with the WWE as a whole but the WWE title will be dead to me as long as he is holding it.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

after last night im absolutely sure he doesn`t turn heel.


----------



## PopularChinaman (Apr 2, 2013)

No man, why would they turn him heel? Punk is like the most over face right now. Makes no sense to turn him heel.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I am honestly watching this match in the sense anything can happen, there've left it open for Cena to turn heel which would be golden but like always they can just take the plain old boring route and Cena can go over clean and shake hands after the match. The latter is the likely choice but I think there is enough to suggest that there's a chance Cena could turn.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

I think it's obvious that either he is turning or is going to change after Wrestlemania. Last night he seemed to embrace the the crowd reaction last night. He smirked at the Cena Sucks chants and let them continue the boring chant. His promo wasn't as aggressive last night as his was last week.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Someone else pointed this out yesterday...but this would be one hell of a good entrance for cena
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGX8Y60SDxY

I could picture him coming out at the end of RAW next week to that, taking a slow walk to the ring in a black t-shirt. With "Cena Sell Out" signs.

What do you think Cena's new shirt would be like as a heel?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

He's keeps saying we'll see something that "we'd never thought we'd see". Sounds like a heel turn, but probably not.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DJ2334 said:


> He's keeps saying we'll see something that "we'd never thought we'd see". Sounds like a heel turn, but probably not.


Yeah, that's what I thought. That promo last night screamed a heel turn, or atleast a tease of one.

Then again, he might've just mean't "We'd never thought we'd see him beat The Rock for the WWE title" or something cheesy.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't care whether, or not Cena turns heel I like him now because more, and more people sincerely hate him. Yes, he is corny, but if fans continue chanting boring, and booing him I'm going to start cheering the man. Anyone else starting to respect Cena just a tad more than they did before? You have to have a lot of balls to stand there in the ring, and have people just hating you literally. Those boring chants were not what you would call good "heat". That's pretty much we don't like this guy chant. The Rock should know what that's like because fans really hated him when he first came through. Cena sucked it up, and embraced the hate. His promos have never been great, but for what he took in the middle of that ring from those fans who chant boring, and how he responded earns him my respect.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

WWE if they are smart should use this anger and make him snap from another lost this Sunday.

But to be honest, I think this "never seen before" is Cena winning over Rock, but we can dream that something bigger will happen.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

FredForeskinn said:


> WWE if they are smart should use this anger and make him snap from another lost this Sunday.
> 
> But to be honest, I think this "never seen before" is Cena winning over Rock, but we can dream that something bigger will happen.


he's gonna turn green and rp off his tshirt, the incredible Hulk's coming lol


----------



## GiveMeToro (Jan 11, 2012)

The man is currently on the front of cereal boxes in stores, he isn't turning, WWE is to corporate these days to pull the trigger on something that would end sponsorship. 

Not happening anytime soon (if ever at all)


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

It would end a sponsorship deal, a contracts been signed, and has to be adhered too


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

Wouldn't* sorry can't edit on the phone app 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GiveMeToro (Jan 11, 2012)

I would imagine there are certain clauses and guidelines both sides agreed too. And Post (I believe that's the cereal company) would have been foolish not to add this.

I don't see Fruity Pebbles flying off the shelves as kids are tearing their Cena posters up.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

The Fruity Pebbles endorsement is only temporary you know. The WWE should take a gamble on this, hell they don't have anything to lose.


----------



## GiveMeToro (Jan 11, 2012)

bigdog40 said:


> The Fruity Pebbles endorsement is only temporary you know. The WWE should take a gamble on this, hell they don't have anything to lose.


Money. 

And from the company stand point that is more important then having fresh content.


----------



## Shield Of Justice (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, It's all been planned. (Y)


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

He won't turn heel. Whens the lsat time some big game changing thing happened at wrestlemania? Yeah.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

There's been plenty of chances in the last 2 years, when Rock first came back and with the Kane story line and now, with the whole "redemption" thing WWE could use all that to their advantage. It would be great because if Rock did beat Cena again he could snap because he cannot be "redeemed" no matter what he does. He's not the 'the best'. They could use Cena's promo last night too, the crowd were totally shitting all over him.
If he does win at Mania the NY crowd will not be cheering for him. His win will be overshadowed by a chorus of boos. 

But WWE will sadly miss the opportunity again and have him beat Rock and be boring for another decade.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

He has to, the crowd will not accept him winning clean on Sunday, wow the whole crowd was against him on Raw imagine wrestlemania?!


----------



## Degenerate HBK (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh boy, if cena wins clean, and he comes the following Raw with that same old and boring shit promo, the sob will get such a ridiculously high level of heat...


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

GiveMeToro said:


> Money.
> 
> And from the company stand point that is more important then having fresh content.


Playing Devil's Advocate, Cena turning heel can potentially bring in big money as well. I wouldn't doubt the highest RAW ratings in years if he turns on Sunday and beats the Rock. Re-tuning his character will bring fresh eyes to the product.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

GiveMeToro said:


> Money.
> 
> And from the company stand point that is more important then having fresh content.


fpalm

People need to stop with this shit about losing money if Cena turns because it's simply not true.



Moustache said:


> Playing Devil's Advocate, Cena turning heel can potentially bring in big money as well. I wouldn't doubt the highest RAW ratings in years if he turns on Sunday and beats the Rock. Re-tuning his character will bring fresh eyes to the product.


Exactamundo. There is no rule somewhere saying the top draw and money maker can't be a heel. Ric Flair back in the day comes to mind. If anything, the WWE would make MORE money by turning Cena heel. The ratings for Raw the night after a Cena heel turn at WM? That shit would be off the charts. The crying kiddies would find someone else to cheer for and the adults who left because they were sick of Cena would be coming back. That's a win all the way around.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

^^^Yes, but Ric Flair didn't make a bucket of money for anyone appealing to little kids. He appealed to adults, especially males, and the earliest smarks. Cena is a machine and sells 10 times the merchandise Flair ever did, 90% of it sold to kids under the age of 14. Cena would still sell merch as a heel, just like CM Punk does, but it's pretty much indisputable that his overall numbers would decline.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

They may as well turn him heel at this point. The Cena hate goes way beyond the character he plays on TV. A shit load of fans legitimately hate him now and it's only going worse in the immediate future.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Cmpunk91 said:


> He has to, the crowd will not accept him winning clean on Sunday, wow the whole crowd was against him on Raw imagine wrestlemania?!


It will be funny to see, at the very least. If he wins clean and remains face, I am going to be laughing my ass off at his dramatic celebration of 'redemption' while he is being booed out of the building. It is what I expect as well, but a surprise sure would be nice for a change.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

He probably keeps saying "something we'll never see" just to make people fork out and see WrestleMania. And then once he has the money in his front pocket, he'll win the belt and put on his goofy smile.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Cmpunk91 said:


> He has to, the crowd will not accept him winning clean on Sunday, wow the whole crowd was against him on Raw imagine wrestlemania?!


Yeah... I know the WWE has been ignoring the crowd reaction for years but they can't ignore it forever. That NY WM crowd will not accept a clean face win. It's getting to the point where the WWE will be really embarrassing themselves to have their face of the company booed out of the arena.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Cena turning heel = a better product = more interest = more money

Not sure why people can't see that. If he doesn't turn at WM then something is seriously wrong.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

x78 said:


> Cena turning heel = a better product = more interest = more money
> 
> Not sure why people can't see that. If he doesn't turn at WM then something is seriously wrong.


But! But! Then he can't grant those kids their precious wishes!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Cena was trolling the hell out of it on Raw.

But he's not going to. It was just that. Trolling an audience who was shitting on him. Nothing more.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Realistically he has to. Where does his character go after WM29 if he doesn't turn? He's already beaten the entire roster pillar to post, are they just going to feed him more half baked monster heels? Are they going to have him fight Ryback? There is literally nothing new under the sun they can do with Cena after he beats the Rock unless his character changes.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

They'll just feed him Dean Ambrose and every other up and comer until he decides he's had enough.

:vince2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I know it's sad, but i can't see Cena turning heel. If he's turning, then Randy Orton can NEVER turn heel because there will be no top babyfaces on the company. Look at the babyface roster if Cena turns heel:

Sheamus, Alberto Del Rio, Orton and Ryback. Yeah, that's it. And just one of them is insanly over with the crowd to take the place of Cena on the company. Unless they will go with Ryback being the top babyface on the company, but i can't see that happening.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> I know it's sad, but i can't see Cena turning heel. If he's turning, then Randy Orton can NEVER turn heel because there will be no top babyfaces on the company. Look at the babyface roster if Cena turns heel:
> 
> Sheamus, Alberto Del Rio, Orton and Ryback. Yeah, that's it. And just one of them is insanly over with the crowd to take the place of Cena on the company. Unless they will go with Ryback being the top babyface on the company, but i can't see that happening.


Your logic is faulty. For one, Orton has been in the midcard scene for quite a while now. I know it's hard to think of him that way because of his past but frankly that's where he is at these days. For two, just because Cena turns heel doesn't mean the WWE has to find someone to replace him. He's still going to be the top guy in the company; just as a heel.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Tater said:


> Your logic is faulty. For one, Orton has been in the midcard scene for quite a while now. I know it's hard to think of him that way because of his past but frankly that's where he is at these days. For two, just because Cena turns heel doesn't mean the WWE has to find someone to replace him. He's still going to be the top guy in the company; just as a heel.


And with who is he going to feud with if there's no top babyfaces on the company? Sure someone has to replace him. If not, what would be the point for Cena to turn heel if there's no one near his level to feud with him? No top babyfaces on the company makes no sense.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Bryan D. said:


> Sheamus, Alberto Del Rio, Orton and Ryback. Yeah, that's it.


Four fresh feuds because of Cena being heel and the others being babyfaces. Also Rock will get revenge and eventually Taker, Hunter and Lesnar/Punk if they turn face can feud with him. Lots of potential.

But as a face there's nothing he can do, noone he can beat that he hasn't before except Mark Henry and the Shield but they are only strong as a unit. None of those three can feud with Cena at this point.


----------



## GiveMeToro (Jan 11, 2012)

x78 said:


> Cena turning heel = a better product = more interest = more money
> 
> Not sure why people can't see that. If he doesn't turn at WM then something is seriously wrong.


It's not that we can't see that, I personally just put myself in the companies shoes and they're making tons of money now, sure a heel Cena would still sell shirts, sure...

But he wouldn't sell replica belts, action figures, posters, fatheads, even shirts as well because the product is directly targeted to 12 year olds and under.

Ratings? I don't think they care about ratings as much anymore. They've grown complacent and realized they can make more money through Merch stands then from ad time and network deals. They just started doing green screen "Get your picture with your favorite superstar" booths at live events for crying out loud. 

Cena will not turn heel because its not good strategy for a business that is obviously invested in Never Give Up Cena and the PG product. 

Sorry, but it won't.


----------



## Thwagger (Apr 2, 2013)

WWE trolling IWC with Cena hell turn just like back in 2010 with the Nexus and then after WM last year with Rock.


----------



## Chas1989 (Mar 25, 2013)

Cena turns heel at WM=A big change in WWE and one i'd love to see

Cena doesn't turn heel at WM=Cena holding the title till WM 30, and then facing The Undertaker for the title.

I know which one i'd prefer.


----------



## GiveMeToro (Jan 11, 2012)

And it won't happen until the Cena merchandise machine slows down and Linda finally gives up her dreams of being a politician. 

You don't happen to think they're working the Cena haters to get dem PPV Buyrates up do you?


----------



## Spawn_Kcb (Sep 21, 2011)

Anyone else suspect that WWE started this rumor just to push up buy rates on a Wrestlemania PPV that no one cares all that much about?

I mean how many more people just bought the PPV on the off chance...that he might just do it this time?

Just me being a skeptic but.....


----------



## Spawn_Kcb (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh and just what's the big deal about him turning anyway?

I mean the current complaint is the build up Big Bad Heel A only to turn around and feed him Cena. He gets all the titles, all the attention.....

The only difference this time is it will be we build up Super Face A only to turn around and feed him to Cena......

Just asking :-D


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> And with who is he going to feud with if there's no top babyfaces on the company? Sure someone has to replace him. If not, what would be the point for Cena to turn heel if there's no one near his level to feud with him? No top babyfaces on the company makes no sense.


Cena is not going to be replaced as the top man in the company just because he has turned heel. Ever heard of building new stars? Let Cena be a monster heel for a while and squash a bunch of people. When someone finally does beat him, that's the kind of rub that will put someone over big time. Let it be an up and comer. There is no reason why they should have to take some low rent face like Ryback or any of the other 2nd tier faces and put him in the top face role Cena has occupied for so long.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm also skeptical that he will actually turn heel; however, I will say that unlike all the past times where it's been thought, he _has_ been acting and talking like a heel very frequently concerning this Rock thing. He always slips into it.

I get the feeling Cena may end up being a unique who targets a specific portion of the audience rather than the entire one. Namely, the smarks who boo him, not the kids who cheer him. At least I hope that's the case. It'd be really lame if he turns on the kids and blames them for the nerds who boo him, which will just make the nerds who's reactions he's supposed to have disliked in the first place cheer for him.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

A heel Cena with a conveyor belt of (turning face/heel/face/heel over time) of ADR, Punk, Cesaro, Swagger, Bryan, Ziggler, Rhodes, Sandow, Barrett, Miz would work just fine surely?

I think the best period in WWE was the RA era, where the guy holding the WWE title would just as easily hold the IC or a tag title. A series of guys who could float up and down the card.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

mellison24 said:


> I think the best period in WWE was the RA era, where the guy holding the WWE title would just as easily hold the IC or a tag title. A series of guys who could float up and down the card.


I remember a time when the IC belt made you the #1 contender and it wasn't some forgotten about midcard title.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

GiveMeToro said:


> Cena will not turn heel because its not good strategy for a business that is obviously invested in Never Give Up Cena and the PG product.


But how much longer can that strategy work? They've had 7-8 years to milk this cow for all it's worth. He's starting to wear out his welcome. Those kids they market to are going to grow up eventually.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

GiveMeToro said:


> It's not that we can't see that, I personally just put myself in the companies shoes and they're making tons of money now, sure a heel Cena would still sell shirts, sure...
> 
> But he wouldn't sell replica belts, action figures, posters, fatheads, even shirts as well because the product is directly targeted to 12 year olds and under.
> 
> ...


So by your logic, WWE is going to remain the same until Cena is 70 years old and everyone apart from small children have stopped watching. No, WWE will sell far more merchandise if the product is better and more people are interested. Cena's fans are totally mindless, if he turned heel they would find a new hero within a week, and meanwhile the product would be infinitely better since it wouldn't be focused around one guy that the majority of fans absolutely hate. Cena selling merchandise to small children is incomparable to the greater revenue that a better product and mainstream interest would provide. And don't act as though Cena is some sort of irreplaceable talent, he's charismatic and a good performer but anyone could fill his role, they could push anyone as top face.


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

Of course he won't turn heel. Besides for the apparent unwillingness to turn him shown by management, a turn has been teased recently so that lowers the chances as well in my mind.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Kamaria said:


> But how much longer can that strategy work? They've had 7-8 years to milk this cow for all it's worth. He's starting to wear out his welcome. Those kids they market to are going to grow up eventually.


They have. Kids who grew up with Cena as Dr. of Thuganomics are teens now.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> And with who is he going to feud with if there's no top babyfaces on the company? Sure someone has to replace him. If not, what would be the point for Cena to turn heel if there's no one near his level to feud with him? No top babyfaces on the company makes no sense.


That's the beauty of it really, you flip the script and EVERYONE up against him is an underdog babyface (the way its actually meant to be!) Cena has potential to make so many babyface stars because I genuinely think the hate for him will make people love whose up against him.

Does anyone think MITB 2011 would have created that atmosphere of Punk was to face anyone but John Cena? same goes for Rock at WrestleMania 28 in all honesty, both guys could have beaten other people but no question the fact they beat John Cena makes that moment more special because he is such a dynasty. 

Sheamus, Daniel Bryan, Ryback and even CM Punk could all easily be taken to another level just by being his opponent if he was a heel and they were playing the underdog babyface, the first three certainly would all gain huge increase IMO.


----------



## GiveMeToro (Jan 11, 2012)

x78 said:


> So by your logic, WWE is going to remain the same until Cena is 70 years old and everyone apart from small children have stopped watching. No, WWE will sell far more merchandise if the product is better and more people are interested. Cena's fans are totally mindless, if he turned heel they would find a new hero within a week, and meanwhile the product would be infinitely better since it wouldn't be focused around one guy that the majority of fans absolutely hate. Cena selling merchandise to small children is incomparable to the greater revenue that a better product and mainstream interest would provide. And don't act as though Cena is some sort of irreplaceable talent, he's charismatic and a good performer but anyone could fill his role, they could push anyone as top face.


I'm not trying to arguing with you, but think of the times, modern era is way to politically correct. The media would hound them and all these up tight parents would actually tune in to see what their kids were watching and forbid it. 

It's all the business and sign of the times. 

Again, I think they're just coasting by and content at the moment. Don't want to chance messing with that stock value.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I just saw that Cena promo from last night.. Man, he was just heeling it up. His reaction to the jeers and the conviction in his voice seemed really heelish. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> That's the beauty of it really, you flip the script and EVERYONE up against him is an underdog babyface (the way its actually meant to be!) Cena has potential to make so many babyface stars because I genuinely think the hate for him will make people love whose up against him.
> 
> Does anyone think MITB 2011 would have created that atmosphere of Punk was to face anyone but John Cena? same goes for Rock at WrestleMania 28 in all honesty, both guys could have beaten other people but no question the fact they beat John Cena makes that moment more special because he is such a dynasty.
> 
> Sheamus, Daniel Bryan, Ryback and even CM Punk could all easily be taken to another level just by being his opponent if he was a heel and they were playing the underdog babyface, the first three certainly would all gain huge increase IMO.


:clap. If the company were smart, they'd see that having this mega heel in Cena going against the new top babyface would only help take that new babyface to the next level. Every top face needs that heel to go over and become legitimate.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> That's the beauty of it really, you flip the script and EVERYONE up against him is an underdog babyface (the way its actually meant to be!) Cena has potential to make so many babyface stars because I genuinely think the hate for him will make people love whose up against him.
> 
> Does anyone think MITB 2011 would have created that atmosphere of Punk was to face anyone but John Cena? same goes for Rock at WrestleMania 28 in all honesty, both guys could have beaten other people but no question the fact they beat John Cena makes that moment more special because he is such a dynasty.
> 
> Sheamus, Daniel Bryan, Ryback and even CM Punk could all easily be taken to another level just by being his opponent if he was a heel and they were playing the underdog babyface, the first three certainly would all gain huge increase IMO.


This is exactly why the turn needs to happen. Cena has gone through everyone bar Taker in his superhero role, turn him heel and a new list of possible feuds writes itself.

WWE doesn't have to have one lead babyface; turning him heel would elevate Sheamus, Ryback et al to the next level. A good, strong, dominant heel is good for business. Especially if said heel was once the fan's darling, those fans tune in and invest in new heroes to see the heel get his ass kicked.

Rock is probably the only person the turn can be done effectively with, unless Cena turned to end the streak but nobody wants to see that.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*''As part of Make-A-Wish’s “World Wish Day” on April 29th, John Cena is starting a campaign to raise money and airline miles for the foundation. Cena has vowed to match every frequent flier mile donated up to 4.5 million miles''.*

There is a 0% chance of him turning heel at Wrestlemania given the charity work that has already been planned and approved. WWE are strange and tasteless at times but to turn John Cena heel a month before a campaign for the make a wish foundation just isn't going to happen /Discussion.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I see no reason not to have "John Cena" heeling all over the show on WWE TV while simultaneously having John Cena, Human Being continue on his admirable charity work. But then I'm just a regular guy who likes Cena, not a sick child who worships him, so if a Heel turn would negatively affect that side of things, I reluctantly agree WWE is never going to go for it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Since when does being a heel stop someone from doing charity work ?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

It wouldn't stop him, but it might stop some of the little kids from loving him or requesting him, and would look like a slap in the face of all the ones who currently do, which is quite a sizable portion of Make A Wish kids. WWE's charity work, and Cena's in particular, is one of their only public saving graces, they can't afford to put a Heel!Cena sized dent in it.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Never stopped cheering for my favorite wrestlers when they turned heel. Kids nowadays are complete pussies


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

Cena is the only face of the WWE to get boring chants at him from the entire arena.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

My mom used to work in pediatrics, no longer because she said it was very depressing. Anyway, she used to be a nurse in pediatrics at a well known hospital, so the when WWE would roll around every few months, they'd try to get some of them to come in. Now, this was like the late 90's. She said the wrestler that kids always wanted to see was Kane, so I don't understand how a heel turn would affect anything. Maybe kids are pussies today.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Marrakesh said:


> *''As part of Make-A-Wish’s “World Wish Day” on April 29th, John Cena is starting a campaign to raise money and airline miles for the foundation. Cena has vowed to match every frequent flier mile donated up to 4.5 million miles''.*
> 
> There is a 0% chance of him turning heel at Wrestlemania given the charity work that has already been planned and approved. WWE are strange and tasteless at times but to turn John Cena heel a month before a campaign for the make a wish foundation just isn't going to happen /Discussion.


Tough. 

These kids need to learn that life is full of disappointments. People are not always who they seem to be.

Let these kids learn this lesson now. Turn Cena heel.:avit:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Think there's about as much chance of him turning heel as there is of me making a late surge and swanning in to the main event of WrestleMania myself.

Probably.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

When Fandango is ready to carry the company, then and only then will John Cena "turn heel"! That's how I see it


----------



## Dman3:16 (Jul 21, 2012)

well hey if wwe decides to keep him a face, he'll just keep on getting booed. I wish I could see the looks on the creative teams and vince's faces when cena, "the top face of the company" continues to get "the top heel of the company" heat.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

The problem with today's product is that it breaks the 4th wall too much. We see entertainment combining with real life all the time, and I think that's really hurting the product. The problem is that even though 95% of fans know it's just a tv show, there's the 5% that change their daily lives for WWE. Especially kids. 

That being said, I can't see Cena turning heel for real life reasons, which is absolutely insane. That's like saying you can't reveal an actor is a bad guy in the middle of the movie, because his family will be emotionally devastated.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wrestlemania 29 will end with Cena and raising the title up with a goofy ass smile on his face. Hopefully the crowd mercilessly boos him. WWE doesn't have the stones to take "risks", even though this one could reap great rewards. 

I hope _AT LEAST_ Orton turns heel though.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Wrestlemania 29 will end with Cena and raising the title up with a goofy ass smile on his face. Hopefully the crowd mercilessly boos him. WWE doesn't have the stones to take "risks", even though this one could reap great rewards.
> 
> I hope _AT LEAST_ Orton turns heel though.


Pretty sure Orton will turn heel although aligning with the shield obviously wouldn't make sense at all from a logical standpoint given recent events. However, this is wrestling and it's probably where they're going with it. Could make Smackdown more interesting i suppose.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Since when does being a heel stop someone from doing charity work ?


It's not as simple as that obviously. John Cena is not just a ''babyface'' like the rest of the roster, he is a spokesperson for the company. His whole character that these *dieing* children worship is based on a set of values of overcoming the odds and never giving up and blah blah.. you know the deal. He is not going to be able to come out and cut a heel promo on his fans and then go and be the star of these various charity campaigns he's involved with. It simply wouldn't happen that someone portraying a villain in what is essentially a soap opera would be the face of charity campaigns aimed at children. The date set for the start of this campaign proves it isn't happening and that it has never even been seriously considered beyond a ''what if'' suggestion.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

I think there has been a few hints in his promos leading up to Mania, personally I would love to see him work as a heel. The problem would be who to work with as his main face rival. Ryback isn't good enough, Punk can't face-turn again and there is not really anybody else on that kind of level. Daniel Bryan could be a great underdog against a bully Cena. Maybe Del Rio if he drops the title to Swagger or Ziggler?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Marrakesh said:


> *''As part of Make-A-Wish’s “World Wish Day” on April 29th, John Cena is starting a campaign to raise money and airline miles for the foundation. Cena has vowed to match every frequent flier mile donated up to 4.5 million miles''.*
> 
> There is a 0% chance of him turning heel at Wrestlemania given the charity work that has already been planned and approved. WWE are strange and tasteless at times but to turn John Cena heel a month before a campaign for the make a wish foundation just isn't going to happen /Discussion.


you can still be a heel and do make a wish stuff


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fru said:


> It wouldn't stop him, but it might stop some of the little kids from loving him or requesting him, and would look like a slap in the face of all the ones who currently do, which is quite a sizable portion of Make A Wish kids. WWE's charity work, and Cena's in particular, is one of their only public saving graces, they can't afford to put a Heel!Cena sized dent in it.


it gives other superstars the opportunity to give make a wish wishes as much as cena now. Cena can still do all this charity work and still be a heel on tv


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

These kids should now its entertainment, CM Punk isn't the devil and John Cena isn't an angel both are just normal people playing character's on a TV Show. 

He can still do that charity work (Kayfabe is dead anyway) and be Super Cena at these charity events but on TV that's a 'different' world and that stuff never has to be mentioned or even recognized.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Marrakesh said:


> It's not as simple as that obviously. John Cena is not just a ''babyface'' like the rest of the roster, he is a spokesperson for the company. His whole character that these *dieing* children worship is based on a set of values of overcoming the odds and never giving up and blah blah.. you know the deal. He is not going to be able to come out and cut a heel promo on his fans and then go and be the star of these various charity campaigns he's involved with. It simply wouldn't happen that someone portraying a villain in what is essentially a soap opera would be the face of charity campaigns aimed at children. The date set for the start of this campaign proves it isn't happening and that it has never even been seriously considered beyond a ''what if'' suggestion.


he can still be the spokesperson for the company and still be a heel its not impossible


----------



## RyanJohnWood (Jul 10, 2012)

Callme naive but I just can imagine Cena going over The Rock clean. Given his recent redemption storyline I can see him going to any extent to win.

My theory is that The Rock accidentally clotheslines the ref allowing John Cena to get a chair and hit Rock round the head (I know it's banned but can't we make an exception).

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

YoungGun_UK said:


> These kids should now its entertainment, CM Punk isn't the devil and John Cena isn't an angel both are just normal people playing character's on a TV Show.
> 
> He can still do that charity work (Kayfabe is dead anyway) and be Super Cena at these charity events but on TV that's a 'different' world and that stuff never has to be mentioned or even recognized.


I don't think those of you with this mindset are coming at this the right way. None of us able-bodied young adults could give a fuck about a Heel turn with regards to how it would affect his charity, we will continue to like or hate him as we always have. But Cena has a legion of dying young children who similarly could give a fuck about wrestling politics and just want to meet their hero who told them they could overcome any obstacle as long as they believe in themselves etc. He could still do charity work as a heel, of course, but there would be a ton of devastated children who would see him turning his back on his fans and disowning his catchphrases on tv etc, who have no concept of kayfabe and would take it as a massive kick in the teeth.


----------



## RyanJohnWood (Jul 10, 2012)

Fru said:


> I don't think those of you with this mindset are coming at this the right way. None of us able-bodied young adults could give a fuck about a Heel turn with regards to how it would affect his charity, we will continue to like or hate him as we always have. But Cena has a legion of dying young children who similarly could give a fuck about wrestling politics and just want to meet their hero who told them they could overcome any obstacle as long as they believe in themselves etc. He could still do charity work as a heel, of course, but there would be a ton of devastated children who would see him turning his back on his fans and disowning his catchphrases on tv etc, who have no concept of kayfabe and would take it as a massive kick in the teeth.


Wasn't Hogan also in a similar position with all his "eat your vitamins and say your prayers"?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

i was absent for quite some time, coz WWE sucks as long as it is not all about CM Punk (but thats just a side note).

i've watched this weeks raw, and i am questioning myself: is john cena already a heel?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

How the hell is John Cena supposed to continue his charity work as a heel?!!??!

Oh wait...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Vin Ghostal said:


> How the hell is John Cena supposed to continue his charity work as a heel?!!??!
> 
> Oh wait...


Surely you see the difference? If he ever turns heel and that is no certainty, it will be next year. Otherwise it'll be too late for anyone to ever care. It's debatable that he can go another year as he is without losing a lot of his fan base. What i find strange about him is i really don't know why he is popular, i mean what does he do ? he's boring as fuck. I actually have doubts he can be a good heel anyway due to him being a goofy fucker.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Marrakesh said:


> Surely you see the difference? If he ever turns heel and that is no certainty, it will be next year. Otherwise it'll be too late for anyone to ever care. It's debatable that he can go another year as he is without losing a lot of his fan base. What i find strange about him is i really don't know why he is popular, i mean what does he do ? he's boring as fuck. I actually have doubts he can be a good heel anyway due to him being a goofy fucker.


You've completely and summarily missed the point. The point is not that Cena will or should turn this year, next year, or EVER; the point is that his charity work is NOT a reason to NOT turn. 

You can absolutely be a heel and still visit sick kids; in fact, so many of Cena's current actions are heelish that he wouldn't even have to change THAT much to make the switch.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Vin Ghostal said:


> You've completely and summarily missed the point. The point is not that Cena will or should turn this year, next year, or EVER; the point is that his charity work is NOT a reason to NOT turn.
> 
> You can absolutely be a heel and still visit sick kids; in fact, so many of Cena's current actions are heelish that he wouldn't even have to change THAT much to make the switch.


I'm arguing that HIS charity work specifically *is* a reason to not turn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

My badly shopped image of a Cena heel sight we could potentially see after the match on Sunday. Let's just hope and pray guys, let's hope and pray. How much would you mark out? :mark:


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Fru said:


> I'm arguing that HIS charity work specifically *is* a reason to not turn


But WHY?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

RyanJohnWood said:


> Wasn't Hogan also in a similar position with all his "eat your vitamins and say your prayers"?


The demographics were much different then. In the late-1990s, the WWE's bread-and-butter were adults and teens. The culture was also raunchier -- this was the days of trash TV and shock-value horror music. 

Things are different now. More kids are watching wrestling, and even adults and teens are tamer.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Vin Ghostal said:


> But WHY?


I've made several versions of the same argument (in its loosest sense, I'm not "arguing" here!) over the last few pages.

Basically, we all rag on Cena for being this larger-than-life, overcome-the-odds Superman of a wrestler, and we all hate him for it. But to the kids he inspires, that's exactly what he is - he's like Goku, or Superman, or any other children's hero. Just when it looks like he's down and out, he'll summon his courage and overcome the odds once again. I'm not saying I approve of it myself, but it's clearly what he's been built from the ground up to be.

When charity kids meet Dolph Ziggler, or Jack Swagger or anyone else on the roster, they meet that wrestler that they enjoy watching. But when they meet John Cena (and statistically, they will, he's requested by everyone) they meet the larger-than-life man who tells them every week that they can beat whatever horrible situation they're in as long as they follow his code of Hustle Loyalty and Respect and believe in themselves etc.etc. It's much too valuable a piece of charity work, (i.e. making something of "real importance" in the "real world") to sacrifice for the entertainment of a Cena Heel run, no matter how exciting it would be for us wrestling fans. 

P.S. I hope I'm wrong, I'd love to see a Cena heel run, but I'm saying I know exactly why they probably won't do it, and am ok with it.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Vin Ghostal said:


>


What an adorable picture


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Fru said:


> I've made several versions of the same argument (in its loosest sense, I'm not "arguing" here!) over the last few pages.
> 
> Basically, we all rag on Cena for being this larger-than-life, overcome-the-odds Superman of a wrestler, and we all hate him for it. But to the kids he inspires, that's exactly what he is - he's like Goku, or Superman, or any other children's hero. Just when it looks like he's down and out, he'll summon his courage and overcome the odds once again. I'm not saying I approve of it myself, but it's clearly what he's been built from the ground up to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## BReal72 (Aug 31, 2004)

If The Rock was a full time guy then they should turn Cena heel. A good way to set it up would have been for The Rock to win again at Wrestlemania 29, keep the belt until the Money In the Bank PPV and then Cena cashes in on him after winning the briefcase match earlier in the show, because cashing in on him is the only way that he can defeat him.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

The main problem is that in the eyes of the generation of people over 50, kids these days NEED to be protected from violence and whatnot. They're the overprotective generation. (Of course protecting your child is a parent's duty, but still.)
This because in their mind, our generation, who grew up with TV at its most 'violent' are basically a generation of rebels and psychopaths.
Of course I am generalizing immensely, but you get the gist.

The fact is that kids these days are just as attracted to anti-heroes as we are. 
Turning Cena heel might end up boosting their sales, rather than making them plummet.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

just watched raw as iv been away. i must say the paul heyman. dressed as paul bearer was gold lmao. i take it heyman will dress like this at mania ? anyway getting back to the cena heel turn. last week the hints were there.
"i have to win"
"the face off the wwe will never be the same"

on monday once again he quoted
"the wwe universe is going to witness a huge shock and the rock is going to be part off it"

these three statements have to mean something. the fact both segments over the past two weeks have been heel promos. the one on monday night was such an arrogant promo he wasnt a hero he was a heel. think there testing the water. and so far so good i say he got major heat i think cena is turning a full blown heel at mania. punk will turn face after the undertaker gives him the respect he has been asking for.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena just said in the press conference that would have "some surprises" and "magic moments" at WrestleMania :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

there you go according to cena some surprises and magic momments, its not going to be as predictable as some people say. ???? cena is so turning heel


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Surprises and magic moments doesn't mean he'll turn heel. It could mean he might attempt a moonsault.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

You guys are gonna be so dissapointed when it doesn't happen.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Combat Analyst said:


> Surprises and magic moments doesn't mean he'll turn heel. It could mean he might attempt a moonsault.


I would mark


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Shaun_27 said:


> I would mark


Shooting star press like Lesnar :mark:


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I just cant see this happening the kiddies would be upset


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Cena is not winning cleanly. Wwe isn't gonna let their baby face / "face of the company" win clean and get booed outta metlife stadium. Not happening.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

there will be a riot if cena wins clean. the way i see it is the wwe have to turn the guy heel. if not cena is finished the wwe thinks the booing is loud now he will get destroyed without a doubt atleast a heel turn he will win alot off the anti cena fans over. i dont like him but may enjoy a heel run i think he would make a very good heel.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't really know what to make of this now. All the charity stuff seems like an excuse for him to stay his stale same but then he's teased a turn so damn much, that I have a feeling it may happen.

I try not to think about very much, though. That way, I cannot be disappointed very much.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


>


Man, what the fuck did that kid do to deserve such a lacklustre meeting.

Hornswoggle, Khali, Vicki, Rosa and a replica of the UNITED STATES CHAMPIONSHIP.

He's already had some misfortune thrown his way, give him a break from the torment.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Man, what the fuck did that kid do to deserve such a lacklustre meeting.
> 
> Hornswoggle, Khali, Vicki, Rosa and a replica of the UNITED STATES CHAMPIONSHIP.
> 
> He's already had some misfortune thrown his way, give him a break from the torment.


You do know the kids request who they want to see.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Cena turns heel. You get your wish.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

You do know I was joking.

Sorry, I'll remember in future that on here I should end each post stating I'm not being serious.


----------



## RyanJohnWood (Jul 10, 2012)

Combat Analyst said:


> You do know the kids request who they want to see.


Not always. You're honestly telling me that out of the whole roster he chose them?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Something big has to happen...do you know how much damage Rock would take if he comes out and says you only beat me by luck then comes out and proves it??? SOMEONE better turn heel.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

I think if anybody is turning heel it's Randy Orton, as much as I'd love to see Cena turn I think we've got at least another year to wait. I'm predicting a clean win and DACHAMPISHERE!!!111! promo the next night on Raw, followed by a respect promo and handshake from the Rock. 

Boring, underwhelming shit basically.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

RyanJohnWood said:


> Not always. You're honestly telling me that out of the whole roster he chose them?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The kid's like 5 years old. Khali & Hornswoggle are probably appealing to him.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know how Khali appeals to anybody outside of India.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol if both Orton and cena Turn heel. No one would give 2 fucks about Orton turning if cena did as well.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The little boy probably requested Khali to see a 7'1" person in real-life. And WWE, out of generosity, sent the others for free.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I don't know how Khali appeals to anybody outside of India.


He's larger than life. Don't you remember what it's like to be 8?


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I don't know how Khali appeals to anybody outside of India.


The guy is not only larger than life, but his antics as the Punjabi Playboy would be humurous to a child of that age.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't remember Khali ever doing anything that sounds as lively as "antics".

And sure I remember what it was like being 8, I liked dinosaurs and shit, I don't remember ever being wowed by a tall person.


----------



## superdog (Mar 15, 2013)

He will turn heel and I think it became very obvious after that promo he cut this past Raw.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*John Cena Turning Heel*


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

He's not turning heel for the foreseeable future. I wish you fuckers would realize this because I'm sick of seeing 20 of these threads. Listen, I'm not going to pretend I know more about the business than anyone else. But I have watched for a long time. 

Bookers/creative will not turn their top babyface heel without having a babyface to replace him. When hogan turned, there was sting ready to take that number one spot. When austin turned, rock was there to fill the gap.

If cena turns, who's going to be the number one babyface? sheamus? rko? FOH. He's not turning, not until a new babyface can become the face of the company. And forget punk, they already tried that. Forget ryback too. They killed his momentum.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Turning Heel*

Cena NEEDS to stop teasing it.

That was pretty smart though, I'll give him that!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

So many people are talking about it which is exactly why they won't do it.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Turning Heel*

"This is John Cena turning heel." :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> So many people are talking about it which is exactly why they won't do it.


We are. But pretty much all of us don't believe it will happen. We'd still be shocked if it actually did as it seems impossible.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Turning Heel*

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY! THAT SON OF A B****


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Turning Heel*

How original. 

Fuck you Cena!


----------



## wwesuperstar (Feb 25, 2005)

xerxesXXI said:


> He's not turning heel for the foreseeable future. I wish you fuckers would realize this because I'm sick of seeing 20 of these threads. Listen, I'm not going to pretend I know more about the business than anyone else. But I have watched for a long time.
> 
> Bookers/creative will not turn their top babyface heel without having a babyface to replace him. When hogan turned, there was sting ready to take that number one spot. When austin turned, rock was there to fill the gap.
> 
> If cena turns, who's going to be the number one babyface? sheamus? rko? FOH. He's not turning, not until a new babyface can become the face of the company. And forget punk, they already tried that. Forget ryback too. They killed his momentum.


Agree 100% on this, personally I want them to turn him heell...but I know they won't. They always tease it, but never go through with it.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Turning Heel*

:lmao


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Turning Heel*

loled.

cenas the man


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Turning Heel*

Annoyed at the tease......but that was actually pretty funny haha


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Turning Heel*

That's the first time Cena's actually made me laugh in years.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Cena trolled all of you smarks!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> So many people are talking about it which is exactly why they won't do it.


This, you people need to SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

They should of asked cena when will u be a bad guy instead


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Cena will turn heel. Check out this video... just saw it now. :cool2


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Cena won't turn heel. He's too nice of a guy. :cena3


----------



## takerfan88 (Feb 22, 2013)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Lol if both Orton and cena Turn heel. No one would give 2 fucks about Orton turning if cena did as well.


Perhaps WWE is leaking reports of Orton turning at Mania in an attempt to point fans in another direction. It’s just something to think about, though I have no idea if they’d go that far. 

A Cena heel turn leaves Del Rio, Sheamus, Ryback, and probably Orton has the full-time babyface characters to challenge Cena, Punk, & The Shield. They wouldn’t turn Orton and Cena at the same time. 

It's definitely a different swerve, but it goes against what WWE usually does. While I do think Cena is coming across more heelish in his promos, I think he's probably doing it on purpose because he and Vince McMahon recognize that most fans want him to lose this match. So in many ways he's acting heelish for this match only, but I just can't see them changing the direction of his character. I hope it happens, but you can poke holes in the argument.


----------



## cronoxs (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm 100% sure that Cena is not going to turn at mania. If he turns I will cut my left testicle and put it on ebay.


----------



## Dman3:16 (Jul 21, 2012)

xerxesXXI said:


> He's not turning heel for the foreseeable future. I wish you fuckers would realize this because I'm sick of seeing 20 of these threads. Listen, I'm not going to pretend I know more about the business than anyone else. But I have watched for a long time.
> 
> Bookers/creative will not turn their top babyface heel without having a babyface to replace him. When hogan turned, there was sting ready to take that number one spot. *When austin turned, rock was there to fill the gap.*
> 
> If cena turns, who's going to be the number one babyface? sheamus? rko? FOH. He's not turning, not until a new babyface can become the face of the company. And forget punk, they already tried that. Forget ryback too. They killed his momentum.


Wrong about rock, he actually left the next night after raw for a few months. They turned austin heel with "no top babyface" to fill in the gap and yet that didn't stop them from doing it. He hadn't even been back a year, and didn't need the turn. Joining triple h, who did they have fueds with? Midcard hardy boyz and lita, along with taker/kane and jericho/benoit. I don't get the iwc logic sometimes. There are plenty of babyfaces who the kids can get behind and cheer for if cena goes heel. Austin's turn didn't really work because the crowd just did not want to boo him unlike cena who constantly gets booed, sometimes out of the building like in dc, miami last yr, chicago, nyc, and london.

Also this "oh if cena goes heel then all men will cheer for him" is also questionable logic. I mean, if cena goes out and insults every crowd but remains the corny goofball, he will NOT be cheered just because he is a heel. I don't get how people on this board thinks that. Cena comes to chicago for revenge, trashes the city and the sports teams, how does anyone on this board think that he will be cheered??? It just doesn't make any sense because we would STILL boo him out of the building, just like in the past. To make sure that he isn't cheered by "smarks", hate that word but anyway, put him in matches against bryan, lesnar, eventually a face or tweener punk, taker, "feed me more". Have segments where he has altercations with legends, or even hhh. Sometimes ppl just don't think things out before posting. Turning cena heel is long overdue, and for anyone that defends him remaining a face, I have to question your ways of thinking. And don't give me "oh look at cm punk, marks and smarks still cheer for him". Just like austin, a lot of ppl just dont want to boo punk, its almost like they turned him just so they wouldn't have to turn cena.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> So many people are talking about it which is exactly why they won't do it.


 Awesome logic.

"Fans want it. THEREFORE LETS NOT GIVE THEM IT!" :vince5

Let's be honest he's not turning heel, but it's certainly got nothing to do with people talking about it.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Awesome logic.
> 
> "Fans want it. THEREFORE LETS NOT GIVE THEM IT!" :vince5
> 
> Let's be honest he's not turning heel, but it's certainly got nothing to do with people talking about it.


Exactly. I mean fans were screaming out for Ryder to be pushed, and they got it.

It just made burying him all the sweeter. U mad IWC? :vince5


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Honestly, who cares? He should have ages ago.
But if he does and it makes the little kids cry, I will still be pleased.
He should turn back into rapper Cena and say this line "My newest t-shirt is brown...cuz I just gave it a Cleveland Steamah!...That's what I think of all y'all kids!... 
I ain't signing ANY mo autographs for em, shhhhhii...I'd rather have sex with Tommy Dreamah!?" 

(Cena mentioned Cleveland Steamers back in his Thuganomics Days, while in Cleveland.)


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Vince doesn't give two shits about fan reaction anymore. If he did, Cena would have turned a long time ago.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Honestly, who cares? He should have ages ago.
> But if he does and it makes the little kids cry, I will still be pleased.
> He should turn back into rapper Cena and say this line "My newest t-shirt is brown...cuz I just gave it a Cleveland Steamah!...That's what I think of all y'all kids!...
> I ain't signing ANY mo autographs for em, shhhhhii...I'd rather have sex with Tommy Dreamah!?"
> ...


He mentioned Cleveland steamers last year, or maybe the year before in the build up to his match with The Rock when he came out for one night in the Thuganomics gimmick.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

I havent read the whole thread so a million apologies if this has been already stated.

I fully expect John Cena to beat The Rock this Sunday. 

Many people are saying the mother fucker is going to boo'd out of the arena.

Are the WWE really going to do a great big Super Cena triumphant redemption victory in a to believed anti Cena enviroment ??

Hasnt stopped them before i know but this is Wrestlemania in a city that even i got wind of from previous viewing being Anti Cena territory.

I just cant picture Cena on the top rope after the match with the WWE title in full Super Man mode knowing that the crowd will react so negative to it.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

My question is why people are even asking him this question as if expecting an answer? Seems kinda silly.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

DerpCena said:


> I havent read the whole thread so a million apologies if this has been already stated.
> 
> I fully expect John Cena to beat The Rock this Sunday.
> 
> ...


My friend, they are that stupid and stubborn enough to do this.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

rbhayek said:


> My friend, they are that stupid and stubborn enough to do this.


I know i know 

It would be so cringeworthy.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Speaking of the crowd, what do does everyone think it will be like?Possible chants?Reactions?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

DerpCena said:


> I know i know
> 
> It would be so cringeworthy.


Not really, they'll just blast his music and set off a shit load of fireworks to drown out the boos


----------



## Randy Ravishing (Feb 2, 2011)

I really hope, he till turn... but I can not believe in it.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe this will answer your questions:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hvx0OFtkU5s


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

judging by monday the crowed is going to destroy cena. its the first time iv heard the boring chant so loud to be honest. think your here the typical cena sucks chants as well as boring and im sure you may here the fuck you cena chants too. 

for the sake off the crowed and the industry cena has to wake up and so do the wwe. he needs change now or his fucked. and i mean it when i say fucked he will lose even more fan base. also mania is always about a happy ending we got it last year. we no the rock isnt winning although there is a little hope there. cena has to win with a diffrent tactic and not a clean win. atleast the rock marks can claim he diddnt lose clean the kids will be happy with the win and the hatred towards cena wont be as bad if he wins dirty. its the only way the wwe can send all the fans home happy. if the wwe give cena a clean win with no change its game over.

the teases are the biggest we have witnessed in a heel turn. i think it will happen there is only so much tease they can do before the wont sell to no fan we wont keep on believing in this. its a selling ploy to get us tuning in to cena this heel turn, the wwe can only run with this for so long, so as far as im concerned its now wwe or never. and if its never cena will be a hated man even more than now and thats a fact.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I love the idea of Cena turning heel on Sunday as much as anyone; I guarantee that. I've read a lot of good ideas in this thread.

I think the sobering reality is that it's going to be a very linear, predictable story they've got in mind. Cena hasn't held the title for a long time. He wins Sunday. Women and kids everywhere are happy. Then WWE is practically unwatchable for the foreseeable future. I would bet any amount on that.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Would it be possible for Cena to turn heel but still like the fans?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

skyman101 said:


> Would it be possible for Cena to turn heel but still like the fans?


I´m sure. Just look at other heels. Big Show is the nicest guy outside the ring/storylines even when he was a heel.
I dont think CM Punk is a big douche just because he plays heel.
The Miz promoted wwe like crazy even when he was that heel and played nice in the interviews/tv shows.


I could see thou that if he would turn heel that kids turned their backs on him and therefor will start to like a new guy and therefor that guy would take
Cena´s place on those occasions with make a wish etc.
I think thats Cena´s problem, he wants to be that hero for those kids.

But I would mark out hard if he turned heel. I think he needs it badly. He could turn heel for a short period, and help push a new babyface, and then if he want to retire as the babyface Cena he could take a long break and then comeback as this Super Cena again against the #1 heel and take him down just to take the title off him and then give the belt to another deserving heel.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

No, he won't. They tease this every year.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

ssppeeddyy said:


>


 He finally did it.. You haters can stfu now lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

shortest heel turn run ever


----------



## WrestlingSteve64 (Jan 17, 2013)

I hate Cena, but a heel turn would be the greatest thing ever! Cena as a heel would be epic!

Or maybe this is because I'm a massive heel fan...


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm curious as to if there is anyone on this site who DOES NOT want Cena to turn?


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I just cant see wwe having the guts to turn him. If just a heel moment to get the win over rock id mark even for that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

rbhayek said:


> I'm curious as to if there is anyone on this site who DOES NOT want Cena to turn?


I don't. Cena has said he doesn't want turn heel because it would his fan base and charities like Make A Wish.

I respect all the work he does for them with kids, let the kids be happy.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena gave us all a heel turn. Best heel turn of 2013. :cool2


----------



## Weed Duck (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd like to see him as a heel and I think that it will happen some day, but I'm not sure it'll be happening any time soon.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

If by 5% chance it does happen, someone should create a thread called FINALLY The WWE turned Cena heel after getting heel reactions for 7 years.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

It's possible he will turn heel, but I could see rock winning again, cena refusing a hand shake, and then costs rock the title at summerslam against brock, leading to rock/cena three at a survivor series or something


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

Saw this posted here http://dailywrestlingnews.com/backstage-update-on-cena-possibly-turning-heel-at-wrestlemania/

''We noted before on DWN that WWE officials were actually considering a John Cena heel turn for WrestleMania 29.

Word coming out of Monday’s go-home RAW was that Vince McMahon is now more than ever open to turning Cena heel. Vince was surprised at the more-negative-than-usual reaction Cena’s promo on RAW received, specifically the “boring” chants.

There’s a feeling among some in creative that if they’re going to turn Cena, WrestleMania 29 against The Rock is the perfect time.''

So maybe he might but i still don't think he will.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Austin & DX said:


> Saw this posted here http://dailywrestlingnews.com/backstage-update-on-cena-possibly-turning-heel-at-wrestlemania/
> 
> ''We noted before on DWN that WWE officials were actually considering a John Cena heel turn for WrestleMania 29.
> 
> ...


Interesting


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Raw sure would be interesting again if he turned heel. I won't get my hopes up, though.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

the fact cena himself claimed there is going to be some shocks makes me think of a heel turn, not just that he claimed the face off the company will never be the same again. he claimed the wwe was going to witness history and the rock is going to be part off it. and now we get this article above. i think he will turn. there is no better time to do it if it dont work then turn him back in 6 months with a character change.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

At this point, I think a Cena turn now is more likely to happen than it is to not happen.

If Cena walks down the ramp with his chain, that will be proof that he will be turning. he will AA Rock multiple times, put him in STF but nothing works. So he finally grabs his chain and knocks Rock out (like he did Lesnar).

Or they pull a Mania 8. Cena grabs the chain and goes to hit Rock, hears and looks at the crowd (they can show a little kid at this point). He puts the chain down, gets Rock Bottomed and gets pinned. But unlike Piper, Cena won't shake hands but instead snaps and hits Rock with the chain and destroys him afterwards.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*BELIEVE IN THE BLARG*


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

murder..... i think you could be right. if they choose a cena heel turn that is the way they will go i think drastic measures. like he did with brock


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

The argument rages on... some are certain that there is no way he is turning heel... some are certain that he has to. TBH, I don't know what to expect. There is a part of me that thinks... it will just be the same ol' same ol', Cena will win clean and get his redemption. On the other hand, the WWE has to know how the crowd will react if that happens. They saw how he was treated this past Monday. Multiply that times a million if he goes over clean without a heel turn. Maybe, maybe they could keep him face if this was in a Cena-friendly location but it's not and it would be impossible for them not to know that.

Let's play this out... Cena wins clean without a turn. The WWE continues trying to sell us this redemption angle. No one is going to buy it though. Not with this kind of WM crowd at this location. Then what? You just had your face of the company top babyface guy completely shit on at Wrestlemania. 

Yeah yeah the kids and the charities and blah blah whatever... I think there would be a worse backlash from not turning him heel than there would be if they did. You can only ignore your fans for so long before they start tuning out. When you get reactions like last Monday, which was full on heel heat and not your typical _Let's go Cena/Cena Sucks_ bullshit, you have to make a change at some point. I can't imagine them turning a guy like Cena at any PPV besides WM. If it doesn't happen now, it'll be another year at minimum.

I don't know how many of us will continue watching another year of this shit. There will be a time when people will just stop caring.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The charities and the kids thing doesn't wash with me. We've all seen the Be A Star videos with the likes of Otunga, Henry and Del Rio all visiting schools and giving speeches, all while playing heels.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

Austin & DX said:


> Saw this posted here http://dailywrestlingnews.com/backstage-update-on-cena-possibly-turning-heel-at-wrestlemania/
> 
> ''We noted before on DWN that WWE officials were actually considering a John Cena heel turn for WrestleMania 29.
> 
> ...



Yeah they never noticed fans chanting and jeering during Cena's promos for the past 7 years. They didn't notice the YOU CAN'T WRESTLE chants, they didn't notice SAME OLD SHIT chants, they didn't embrace the hate he was getting which lead to more hate. This article has bullshit written all over it.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

If cena turns heel at wrestlemania he is winning, if he doesn't then he will lose to the rock again leading to an eventual heel turn in future


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Inb4 Cena wins title with one AA smiling at the camera, smiles at the camera after the win, leaves, and this place explodes tomorrow.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm just waiting to be on here during the match and have the forum crash multiple times :hayden2


----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

Tomorrow night is most definitely the only time they can do it. Something so big will have more impact with the Rock and the stage it is set on. I can see an Austin/Bret style switch.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If Cena actually did turn heel tomorrow, I don't think I'd know how to react to be honest. I think I still wouldn't believe it the next day.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Fatmanp said:


> Tomorrow night is most definitely the only time they can do it. Something so big will have more impact with the Rock and the stage it is set on. I can see an Austin/Bret style switch.


It would be a day that would instantly go down in wrestling history and the controversy would give the industry a much needed jolt of life and intrigue. Still don't expect to see it (because I am used to being disappointed) and think they are merely teasing in order to generate more interest and buys, but I still have hope that they have the balls to finally do what is best at the right time. 

Let's face it. Keeping Cena the same after this match has absolute zero benefit after Wrestlemania, because there is just nowhere else to go with this character. The ever increasing negative attitude of the crowds towards him should be evidence enough of that. But most don't really hate Cena, whether they realize it or not. It's just this lame ass character that honestly ran it's course years ago. It's time, WWE. I'll just leave it there.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

if cena does turn heel tomorrow all im gonna say if fuckin finally he grew a sac


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Cena wont turn heel cos of the sick kids in hospitals that is bullshit Cena we see through you


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Lol, you guys are just falling into the trap. Give them an inch and they'll take a yard. Works every time.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Cena wont turn heel cos of the sick kids in hospitals that is bullshit Cena we see through you


I know, the arrogant TWAT, making dying children's dreams come true, the fucking HACK


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Cena wont turn heel cos of the sick kids in hospitals that is bullshit Cena we see through you


Oh what a horrible person that cena is fpalm


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

If it doesn't happen tomorrow, its not going to happen _ever_.


----------



## Scott_HKR (Sep 4, 2011)

Might we get a false heel turn?

Like we get a bit of both?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

> While at the press conference for WrestleMania, John Cena was asked about turning heel, so he did. He told the man who asked him to look at his shoes, and he had moved his foot sideways to show the heel. We posted a video of this here on the website.


http://www.wzronline.com/wrestling-news/tmz-covers-ric-flairs-nyc-arrival-john-cena-heel-turn.html


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Creepy Crawl said:


> If it doesn't happen tomorrow, its not going to happen _ever_.


It'll happen when he's 42-43 years old, when his popularity is a shell of what it once was, when the teenage girls no longer find him attractive, when the kids have moved to the next goody-two-shoes.

It will happen eventually.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Creepy Crawl said:


> If it doesn't happen tomorrow, its not going to happen _ever_.


Correction: if it doesn't happen tomorrow, it won't happen while we still give a shit.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yup, by the time cena turns heel, most of the people here will have probably stopped watching


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

WWE are going about it the wrong way. Cena should turn heel while most fans still give a shit about him..and no matter how much the IWC "hate" him you're all still invested in Cena otherwise this page wouldn't have reached 59 pages.

Say if he stays a babyface for another 5+ years the fans will no longer give two shits about him. You should turn at the peak of your career and turn back face near the end. What Vince is doing is totally ass backwards.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

For the WWE to create a new megastar they need to give the ball to somebody and let them run w/ it. Doesn't mean Cena has to turn heel. Turning him heel makes it a little easier tho. Last Summer was a prime chance to make Punk into a megastar during his championship run but dude main evented how many PPV's. The time is now for a Sheamus, Del Rio, Punk, or even a Ryback to be given that ball. Even if one of them fail, you have 3 others + Cena to fall back on. 

With everything said, I don't see Vince turning Cena heel yet. Maybe he doesn't win clean and catch's a shit load of boos. Doesn't exactly mean he turned heel.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

If Cena is turning heel, it won't be tomorrow night. With that said, the beginnings of his heel turn will start tomorrow if they're turning him. It will probably start with him cheating to win back his WWE Championship, and continue with him doing whatever he can to retain the championship at the following pay per views. Ideally, Cena would turn full heel at Summerslam if Cena/Rock III takes place.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

GOON The Legend said:


> If Cena is turning heel, it won't be tomorrow night. With that said, the beginnings of his heel turn will start tomorrow if they're turning him. It will probably start with him cheating to win back his WWE Championship, and continue with him doing whatever he can to retain the championship at the following pay per views. Ideally, Cena would turn full heel at Summerslam if Cena/Rock III takes place.


Wrestlemania is bigger place to turn heel, not Summerslam, and we had hints of his heel turn every single year, if it's not this year then its next year to end the streek, if not next year, then it's never happening (atleast when he's relevant)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena turning heel after being a face for nearly a decade would provide a fresh slate for him. Would do wonders for him in terms of freshness and adding some much needed depth to his character. That said, I'd be surprised if it happened. I don't think Vince wants to turn him and basically reject all of that merchandise revenue, and I don't think Cena does, either. If he never turns heel, it would truly be a missed opportunity.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

unfortunately no because nobody else is ready to take his spot as the top face. they only teased him turning heel to get IWC fans/smarks interested in the match, I guarantee it will not happen.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

FoxyRoxy said:


> WWE are going about it the wrong way. Cena should turn heel while most fans still give a shit about him..and no matter how much the IWC "hate" him you're all still invested in Cena otherwise this page wouldn't have reached 59 pages.
> 
> Say if he stays a babyface for another 5+ years the fans will no longer give two shits about him. You should turn at the peak of your career and turn back face near the end. What Vince is doing is totally ass backwards.


You guys keep making the mistake of confusing "fans" with "IWC." By all accounts he's still WAY OVER with kids and parents, aka people who put more money into the product.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

M.S.I.I. said:


> You guys keep making the mistake of confusing "fans" with "IWC." By all accounts he's still WAY OVER with kids and parents, aka people who put more money into the product.


Except it's not just the IWC. The boring chants he got on Monday and awhile back proves this.

Also for the 100th time you don't need a megastar babyface right off the bat(Especially a Cena clone). They can build one over time. See the Ruthless Aggression Era. See WCW before Goldberg got huge.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

For all the kids merch stuff, wont kids to some degree just buy the merch of whoever wwe wants them to? 

IE. if they turn Cena heel and make sheamus (or whoever) the new super nice and awesome hero babyface character all the kids will just start buying their merch surely?

Maybe they wont sell quite as much as Cena but I dont think the difference would be the end of the world for wwe.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Fru said:


> I know, the arrogant TWAT, making dying children's dreams come true


I'm going 2 sound like a heartless SOB but....


If the kidz are dying is it that smart to market to them? I mean it's not like they'll be around to complain about a turn now is it? :no::angel


All heartless comments aside, it's been said a millions times before. All the reasons for Cena 2 turn have been staring the E in the face for the last six years at best, worst well in IWC years it;s about a decade or so. 


Now I could go on posting, debunking those so called "facts" why a Cena heel turn wouldn't work. But I won't because it's waste of time for the simple reason.....


Until the WWE is ready to change it's politically correct programming that nets them all those dollars from all the fat chicks and little kids. Cena is staying put as the "Superman" of the WWE. It's just that simple, the world has gone soft. The AE fans grew up and somehow the lack of their parental control. Has now turned into an entire culture of "bubble wrapping" their kids yadyadyada......


Hell even the dying kids are kept inside, if there gonna die let them live life. Which was the motto of the then WWF. At that point it was a dying child with WCW sinking the ship. Vince had no other choice then to allow the dying kids to live. Giving us the AE, allowing characters like DX, Austin, the Rock ect the chance to LIVE!!!!!!!! And guess what in that case living with NO rules, breathing fresh air into the biz gave the E the cure to the Monday night wars. Sure maybe some of the "fresh air" breathed into wrestling wasn't the best looking back on it. Ala the Hardcore Haven the E became along with the fact that I learned what the entire (well except nipples & pussy) looked like a naked woman at 11, not like I'm complaining. But you get my point, for anyone that doesn't watch the following










My point is the AE was the "rockstar" era and to a certain degree I can accept that it's time has past for the most part. But things like pushing the envelope, advancing story's that engage ALL ages of the audience, giving us a reason to cheer & boo for wrestler's, giving them charterer and envelope. I refuse to hear people say well that's not needed to today because it is. It has to be otherwise all we have left is wrestling. And in today's nonviolence world of pussy's wrestling has become a dirty word. In fact they refuse to call WrestleMaina the biggest night in wrestling. Instead it's the biggest night in entertainment, so then if that's the case at lets make it entertaining period. Entertaining for the group of fans in that above clip which included children, women & men. All these people coming into an arena for 2 hours looking for an escape, an escape from their real world problem and getting int a world of excitement, sport and entertainment.


Hell even back in the AE there was a team aimed towards children without having to shoved it down your throat they were.....


*2 COOL*






BINGO, they were fun, flashily, had wacky hair, wicked laughs, they were BBF's (the stable never really broke up. Scotty never turned on Grand master I believe)They were young stars with talent to take a kids gimmick and get EVERYONE dancing including those smarts & cool kids at the time. They took the gimmick and ran with it giving the younger fans stars they could in some ways relate to. Now they wren't made for children like our next act and that;s what made them cool. Because at a certain age all kids want to "grow up", they don't want to be realted with kids shows, toys, food ect. They want to sit at the adult table, something that 2 Cool gave them because it wasn't just then that were dancing & cheering it was EVRYONE. Unlike the following....








The clip speaks for itself & sure while it's cute to have small children "dance", those kids will grow up & this character & company aren't really interested in growing with a fan base for whom the last decade is the most uninteresting and least entertaining era in recent memory. Clay & his dancing are marketed towards only ONE group and that's the difference. Developing ANY wrestler takes time & effort but without that threat to drive them, the E has become a fat cat, it just lies in the same place for hours in this cases years. Giving us the same product each & every year to lesser extent. Hell forget the stereotype that Mexicans are lazy, the WWE creative department TRUMPS them hands down. 


Not just because they seemly only want to cater to those living & dying children out there, along with their bubble wrapping parents. and it had it's pulse on the fans, when the fans liked something like the above clip showed. They eat it up, they buy the merch, they watch the show, they go to the show, PPV ect. They want to be a part of that world for as long as they can and I don’t know about you. But please leave those “Be a Star” promo’s along with the WrestleMaina reading challenge for SMS & A kid website. I get it, we ALL get helping out in the world but again as of today one of the W’s still stands for wrestling and I like to see a bit more instead of Be a Star BS. Back to my point, when the fans didn't like the something and this is what separated today's era from the AE not the blood, chair shots, tits & ass but this....when the audience didn't like something back then Vince CHANGED IT!!!!!!


He had no financial choice but to listen and cater a product to the fans but share holders as well from 1999 onwards. Now I know the financial part today isn't as dire as it was back then but still when Vince says today he's in the "entertainment" biz you would still think listening to the people you want to try & entertain would help you make even more MONEY? And what MOST people and even kids want is change, they want development and the best way to develop a character that has been stale the last 10 years is having that charterer go out and do the opposite. Have the man in that white hat dress in black and BAM instant buzz, instant development and a reason to watch over & over not only to see what the new persona on this wrestler does to him/her but which other wrestler’s will step up and try to match this new unstoppable force yadyadayada 


Please Vince we NEED character development, the moment Hogan turned in 96 it made WCW interesting, must see TV, the biggest babyface ever turned his back on the fans and put on the black hat. Fast forward 26 years later, it’s time for Cena to take off the rainbow short and put on a black one. Giving the WWE that breath of fresh well sort of fresh air it’s been missing. Giving other guys the chance to step into a babyface spotlight, when Hogan turned it gave way for Goldberg. Right place, right time sort of thing. Turning Cena now could make way for the next big face and Vince that means MORE money and I know that’s something he wants more of.


But like stated earlier the only reason Vince changed back in the 90’s was because they were dying and we are in no such situation today. We can only hope that one day, wrestling will become interesting again, we can only hope the biggest babyface since Hogan FINALLY pleads his case to the man in the big chair asking for a changing in persona. But given his track record and his big soft heart towards the children out there, alas that day may never come.

I hope I'm wrong


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

M.S.I.I. said:


> You guys keep making the mistake of confusing "fans" with "IWC." By all accounts he's still WAY OVER with kids and parents, aka people who put more money into the product.


Exactly. Not the people who are watching tomorrow night's WM on a stream.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

M.S.I.I. said:


> You guys keep making the mistake of confusing "fans" with "IWC." By all accounts he's still WAY OVER with kids and parents, aka people who put more money into the product.


We'll see who's putting money into the product tomorrow night when 10's of thousands of people(who've payed a small fortune for tickets btw) boo his ass out the arena.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know GUYS, i gotta say this....hear me out...

IF and i mean IF there's any time THIS YEAR to tease a heel turn it's tomorrow..the biggest ppv of the year! If the Cena heel turn doesn't start tomorrow..then i am almost 100 percent certain...it won't happen til next year at the least...unless WWE has other things in mind this year..but why waste a monumental historical move and do it on another ppv or event this year...it HAS to be MANIA or bust...


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

SJFC said:


> We'll see who's putting money into the product tomorrow night when 10's of thousands of people(who've payed a small fortune for tickets btw) boo his ass out the arena.


It's not really the end of the world, I think for me. Cena has been without the belt for quite an admirably long time, especially compared to past years. Even as early as the Attitude Era they were passing those belts around like they were Pogs in a 90's playground. People with 1 and 2 week reigns with the most prestigious belts in the company. 

I won't be bothered to see Cena get a run with the belt starting today (he hasn't had it since I've started watching wrestling again), it just would be the ultimate topping if he could do it as a heel. But not a necessity for me. If he gets his title run and drops it at one of the Summer PPV's, I'll be the first one cheering him on.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Him as WWE champion again isn't the real problem. 
It's him as WWE champ and remaining his stale, fruity pebble, boy scout self afterwards that _is_.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> unfortunately no because nobody else is ready to take his spot as the top face. they only teased him turning heel to get IWC fans/smarks interested in the match, I guarantee it will not happen.


There was NO ONE in 2001 to take Austin's spot either (Rock was doing movies). That is how you experiment by creating NEW STARS.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I don't think Vince wants to turn him and basically reject all of that merchandise revenue


People need to stop with this nonsense. 

Anyone remember a little thing called the NWO? They were arguably the biggest heel stable in the history of wrestling and they had huge merch sales. You still see NWO shirts in the crowd to this day. No one can say heels can't sell merch.

Also, even if Cena merch sales themselves go down, the new faces he would be putting over as a heel will take their place.

If Cena doesn't turn heel, it won't be because of merch sales.



Annihilus said:


> unfortunately no because nobody else is ready to take his spot as the top face. they only teased him turning heel to get IWC fans/smarks interested in the match, I guarantee it will not happen.


Are you deaf? Did you not hear that crowd reaction he got at the last RAW? The Cena hate has grown way beyond the IWC at this point.

One the main reasons to turn him heel is to build more faces to his level. Of course no one is ready but they never will be ready as long as they stick to the status quo.



Marv95 said:


> Him as WWE champion again isn't the real problem.
> It's him as WWE champ and remaining his stale, fruity pebble, boy scout self afterwards that _is_.


Exactamundo. This guy gets it.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I hate the excuse "No One to take his place"-that's BS. You use a mega heel to create NEW TOP FACES.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

The WWE has become over the top obsessed with having a product that's gonna keep all the little kiddies happy.

They think turning Cena heel will lose them too too much money in merch sales and the whole how Cena is an ambassador for so many charities etc.

I thought a few weeks ago that he may turn but I get the vibe now coming very close to the moment of it all that Cena is just gonna get booed out of the arena as the new WWE champion.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Tater said:


> People need to stop with this nonsense.
> 
> Anyone remember a little thing called the NWO? They were arguably the biggest heel stable in the history of wrestling and they had huge merch sales. You still see NWO shirts in the crowd to this day. No one can say heels can't sell merch.
> 
> ...


Cena is pretty much the only person who WWE can point as example of their family friendly version of WWE. Plus you add in to the fact that it would somewhat change his relationship with make-a wish you can almost rule out of John Cena EVER changing anything up. Plus I think he really gets off on people booing what he is right now.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Cena is pretty much the only person who WWE can point as example of their family friendly version of WWE. Plus you add in to the fact that it would somewhat change his relationship with make-a wish you can almost rule out of John Cena EVER changing anything up. Plus I think he really gets off on people booing what he is right now.


Kids may be stupid but they are not complete blocks of wood. The _Let's Go Cena/Cena Sucks_ chants are turning into just _Cena Sucks_ chants. Those mixed reactions are turning into full heel heat. The kiddies might be a little slow on the uptake but they will figure it out eventually. Then what do you do? Then you have a Fruity Pebbles hero and not even the kids will like him anymore.

There is an old saying... if you don't change, you die. Not changing Cena is killing the WWE.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Tater said:


> Kids may be stupid but they are not complete blocks of wood. The _Let's Go Cena/Cena Sucks_ chants are turning into just _Cena Sucks_ chants. Those mixed reactions are turning into full heel heat. The kiddies might be a little slow on the uptake but they will figure it out eventually. Then what do you do? Then you have a Fruity Pebbles hero and not even the kids will like him anymore.
> 
> There is an old saying... if you don't change, you die. Not changing Cena is killing the WWE.


You when Cena will change? When WWE really feels the pain in the wallets. That's the only way it would ever happen. It would take something like Wrestlemania bombing financially for them to pull the trigger.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

The Hardcore Show said:


> You when Cena will change? When WWE really feels the pain in the wallets. That's the only way it would ever happen. It would take something like Wrestlemania bombing financially for them to pull the trigger.


If that's their plan, it's a pretty fucking shitty business model. In general, it's best not to drive your business into the ground before trying to build it back up.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cena turning heel won't even be that big anymore. He already gets heel reactions every single RAW. When Hogan turned heel, it was a definite shocker. Cena's heel turn will most likely be responded with cheers more than anything. They need to build new faces. I honestly believe the only way they can do is to create a mega heel. Step up John Cena. 

Ryback is a emerging face, but he's been booked so poorly. Think of the stars that could benefit from rising up against a mega heel Cena.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> Cena turning heel won't even be that big anymore. He already gets heel reactions every single RAW. When Hogan turned heel, it was a definite shocker. Cena's heel turn will most likely be responded with cheers more than anything. They need to build new faces. I honestly believe the only way they can do is to create a mega heel. Step up John Cena.
> 
> Ryback is a emerging face, but he's been booked so poorly. Think of the stars that could benefit from rising up against a mega heel Cena.


Ambrose. Dean Ambrose's character is more villanous than 2006 Edge or 2009 Orton. He has the character that would be a good foil for Cena, and could push him to the limits in the ring and on the microphone. He said it best in FCW "I just like to piss people off"


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

The timing will never again be more perfect. All the stars have aligned. I don't care how, but they really should turn John Cena heel tomorrow. We all know what's going to happen, we all know how it's going to end. So if you're going to end it with Cena winning, end it in a way that will have people talking, have them be entertained and excited. Turn Cena heel. John Cena turning heel does not end his Make-A-Wish work. My favorite wrestler turning heel never stopped me from liking them. Cena has been the a babyface for 10+ years. Time for a new era and change. Have Cena be the leader of the Shield. It puts Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns over massively.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Combat Analyst said:


> Ambrose. Dean Ambrose's character is more villanous than 2006 Edge or 2009 Orton. He has the character that would be a good foil for Cena, and could push him to the limits in the ring and on the microphone. He said it best in FCW "I just like to piss people off"


As much as I love Ambrose, he is not ready to be main eventing. I don't want him anywhere near a face Cena because that would just bury the shit out of him.



TheRockfan7 said:


> if you're going to end it with Cena winning, end it in a way that will have people talking, have them be entertained and excited.


Send 'em home happy...


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Tater said:


> As much as I love Ambrose, he is not ready to be main eventing. I don't want him anywhere near a face Cena because that would just bury the shit out of him.
> 
> 
> 
> Send 'em home happy...


If they wanted to create a new star, it would be the perfect person to feud with.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Combat Analyst said:


> If they wanted to create a new star, it would be the perfect person to feud with.


You can't seriously expect a heel Ambrose to be put over by a face Cena. He would just get buried.

The way you build a new star is by having them go over clean against heel Cena. You don't do it by keeping Cena the same way so he can bury some more talent.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Tater said:


> You can't seriously expect a heel Ambrose to be put over by a face Cena. He would just get buried.
> 
> The way you build a new star is by having them go over clean against heel Cena. You don't do it by keeping Cena the same way so he can bury some more talent.


Why do they have to go over clean over a heel Cena, why not a face Cena?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So many stars could benefit from going against a heel cena.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Anark said:


> The charities and the kids thing doesn't wash with me. We've all seen the Be A Star videos with the likes of Otunga, Henry and Del Rio all visiting schools and giving speeches, all while playing heels.


Comparing Cena to those guys is ridiculous. They are nowhere near his stardom.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> So many stars could benefit from going against a heel cena.


Except a Heel Cena would be cheered.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Combat Analyst said:


> Why do they have to go over clean over a heel Cena, why not a face Cena?


:lmao

It's not that I am opposed to the idea lol... cause I would LOVE to see a heel go over clean against Cena. I just know it would never happen, therefore I wouldn't want a heel Ambrose feuding with him.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Combat Analyst said:


> Except a Heel Cena would be cheered.


No he wouldn't


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> No he wouldn't


I highly doubt he'll be booed, when the majority of the IWC believes him going heel would make his character entertaining to watch.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Combat Analyst said:


> Except a Heel Cena would be cheered.


Yeah... no. There would be the IWC who loved him turning heel but even the smarks would go mark and boo him because you're "supposed" to boo heels (and we will LOVE to boo him too). The rest of the marks would legit boo him. It's the biggest heel heat we will have seen since Triple H's heyday around the early 00's.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Tater said:


> Yeah... no. There would be the IWC who loved him turning heel but even the smarks would go mark and boo him because you're "supposed" to boo heels (and we will LOVE to boo him too). The rest of the marks would legit boo him. It's the biggest heel heat we will have seen since Triple H's heyday around the early 00's.


I honestly don't see that happening since these days people cheer the character and not the alignment. It was Cena being cheered as a heel that turned him face in the first place. But there's no point in arguing over a hypothetical, especially once, that may never come to fruition.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Combat Analyst said:


> I honestly don't see that happening since these days people cheer the character and not the alignment. It was Cena being cheered as a heel that turned him face in the first place. But there's no point in arguing over a hypothetical, especially once, that may never come to fruition.


You're right about that being the case with most wrestlers. Cena is a different case though. The majority of the crowd *wants* to boo Cena. They're not going to do an about face over a heel turn.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Instead of being a tweener in the unorthodox, polarizing sense. He needs to just become a traditional tweener. Embrace the hatred of the fans finally and acknowledge them, and their booing, while at the same time refusing to pander to them. This will in time fix the broken base of his fans, in my honest opinion.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

I was thinking though if Cena did turn heel, what if he does it in a way where he says "Fuck the Cenation, All the members of the Chain Gang stand up". So he alienates his kids fanbase (08-present), in favor of his teenage-adult fanbase(02-07)


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well apparently his make-a-wish video that aired at the Hall of fame ceremony last night was booed heavily, just imagine the crowd reaction at wrestlemania....


----------



## Tiedemies (Jan 30, 2010)

Why Cena needs to turn heel? The guy gets among the biggest (usually the biggest, period) reactions of the night. He can be himself and be either the most loved or most hated guy of the night depending on where the show is at. Tell me who else can do that? Nobody? So then why change that?

So that the guys who now boo him can start rooting for him and people who cheer him can start booing? Why everyone is even complaining about his character? The dude is himself and what he does clearly works. The fact that some guys dwelling in the past want him to be "more edgy" for their own entertainment does not change a thing. And it shouldn't.

The "product is stale"? Times are changing and so are the businesses, especially in entertainment world, who want to stay afloat. WWE has done this especially well, since they are, after all, still focusing on marginal form of entertainment. You got your edginess in Punk and co and the large majority have their hero in Cena, why complain?

You won't be getting your ironman matches, bloodbaths and piledrivers back, since they are grunge of today. Sure, you can whop up a grunge band and some people might even like it, but to make it big, you better do some pop. And before anyone hates the analogy, it fits perfectly.

Grunge & attitude era = Dirty & edgy. It was huge in its relatively short time in top, but way outdated now. The core fans of course love it to this day and hate on "commercial crap aimed for kiddies". Heyday in the 90's.

Pop and PG era = More polished, commercially accepted and very popular among younger crowds. Want to make it big? Hop on in.

WWE is a business. What is the main purpose of business? To make money for its owners. Which crowd brings more money in entertainment, the young masses or hardcore fan cliques?

Figure it out.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

If he doesn't turn tonight then he's never turning.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Tiedemies said:


> Why Cena needs to turn heel? The guy gets among the biggest (usually the biggest, period) reactions of the night. He can be himself and be either the most loved or most hated guy of the night depending on where the show is at. Tell me who else can do that? Nobody? So then why change that?
> 
> So that the guys who now boo him can start rooting for him and people who cheer him can start booing? Why everyone is even complaining about his character? The dude is himself and what he does clearly works. The fact that some guys dwelling in the past want him to be "more edgy" for their own entertainment does not change a thing. And it shouldn't.
> 
> ...


So much wrong with this post.
Being incoherently written isn't pop culture.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Combat Analyst said:


> I was thinking though if Cena did turn heel, what if he does it in a way where he says "Fuck the Cenation, All the members of the Chain Gang stand up". So he alienates his kids fanbase (08-present), in favor of his teenage-adult fanbase(02-07)


I would give my left testicle to actually hear Cena say "Fuck the kids" after turning heel to win the belt at WM. You could just kill me right then and there because my life would be complete. :lmao


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Well apparently his make-a-wish video that aired at the Hall of fame ceremony last night was booed heavily, just imagine the crowd reaction at wrestlemania....


Yeah, it will at least provide some quality humor, should he win clean as a face and celebrate his dramatic victory of redemption to a chorus of overwhelming boos. :lol


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

Tiedemies said:


> Why Cena needs to turn heel? The guy gets among the biggest (usually the biggest, period) reactions of the night. He can be himself and be either the most loved or most hated guy of the night depending on where the show is at. Tell me who else can do that? Nobody? So then why change that?
> 
> So that the guys who now boo him can start rooting for him and people who cheer him can start booing? Why everyone is even complaining about his character? The dude is himself and what he does clearly works. The fact that some guys dwelling in the past want him to be "more edgy" for their own entertainment does not change a thing. And it shouldn't.
> 
> ...


Thats just making a giant leap, WWE doesnt need to change its whole structure back to the 'attitude era' just to turn Cena heel, they can carry on as now just with the only change being that a wrestler who is a face and has gone a bit stale will turn into a heel to freshen up his character and stop the utterly embarrassing reactions hes getting on a regular basis.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Flash Funk said:


> Thats just making a giant leap, WWE doesnt need to change its whole structure back to the 'attitude era' just to turn Cena heel, they can carry on as now just with the only change being that a wrestler who is a face and has gone a bit stale will turn into a heel to freshen up his character and stop the utterly embarrassing reactions hes getting on a regular basis.


It's going to be even more embarrassing tonight, should he go over clean and remain the same old 'never give up' cornball as usual. I don't care what anyone says, having the guy who is supposed to be the hero get booed out of the building on a regular basis with increasing intensity is not in any way good for the company's image or reputation. If they continue to ignore this, it will be to their own detriment... and Cena's. Nobody has ever needed a change of character more.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

however cena wins he isnt winning clean. the way i see this is. if there is going to be a clean win then the rock is winning, its as simple as that. will someone interfere ? i doubt this as it would ruin the end to a match. at wresltmania and i just dont think the wwe will take this route. i can imagine cena will tease the heel turn throughout the match tho. im thinking the ref will take bumps cena picks up the chair and puts it down on a few accasions as he wont be able to get the job done. 

will the rock win clean for cena to fu him on a handshake ? the wwe have so many options. in my personal opinion i dont think we will get the obvious clean cena win. something is going down im convinced


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

jammo2000 said:


> will the rock win clean for cena to fu him on a handshake ? the wwe have so many options. in my personal opinion i dont think we will get the obvious clean cena win. something is going down im convinced


Now that is what I would like to see in a best case scenario. Cena finally snaps from not being able to beat The Rock straight up, turns heel on the handshake and then goes on to win the title in typical heel fashion at Extreme Rules. Not expecting it, but that is what I would want to see.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

I speculate that Cena will never turn heel, and that the only way Cena doesn't win the title tonight is if someone interferes. So I propose that Vin Diesel shows up and lays Cena out to the shock of all in attendance and at home. Then Rock and Vin flex in the middle of the ring to a chorus of boos segueing into a Fast and the Furious 6 preview trailer to end the show. Best finish ever


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

yeah of course it would be historic if he did but hes gonna thrive in wwe whether hes babyface or not and he already said he wouldnt do it so its not happening lol


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

Tiedemies said:


> Why Cena needs to turn heel? The guy gets among the biggest (usually the biggest, period) reactions of the night. He can be himself and be either the most loved or most hated guy of the night depending on where the show is at. Tell me who else can do that? Nobody? So then why change that?
> 
> So that the guys who now boo him can start rooting for him and people who cheer him can start booing? Why everyone is even complaining about his character? The dude is himself and what he does clearly works. The fact that some guys dwelling in the past want him to be "more edgy" for their own entertainment does not change a thing. And it shouldn't.
> 
> ...


I love this post. Most on here are not going to understand what you are saying. They are not "bigger picture" or long term thinkers.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

Flash Funk said:


> Thats just making a giant leap, WWE doesnt need to change its whole structure back to the 'attitude era' just to turn Cena heel, they can carry on as now just with the only change being that a wrestler who is a face and has gone a bit stale will turn into a heel to freshen up his character and stop the utterly embarrassing reactions hes getting on a regular basis.


I don't find Cena's reaction embarrassing. Seriously. The only time I ever felt embarrassed was back when I was a Cena hater, and I was taking wrestling way too seriously. You don't look cool at all when a bunch of kids (and adults) look at you as a desperate grown man booing a character on a TV show. We are no different from the George Lucas hating, Star Wars watching nerds.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

He will turn heel. . . . . . 

On my WWE 13.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

can you turn him heel via story line on wwe 13 ?


----------



## Dman3:16 (Jul 21, 2012)

I still can't believe that a few, keyword "few", posters here are STILL defending john cena being a face, it makes absolute zero sense and is mind boggling. WWE is very lucky that there isn't a competitive wrestling show like back during the 90's that they have to compete with. They're free to do whatever but lets just say that there was. The fact that john cena, the top babyface of the company, is booed on a consistent basis would be a huge problem. The competition would take shots and eat that up, while they produce a top babyface that for the most part, would be cheered and loved. And no its not just the iwc that boo's cena, I don't know where people get that illogical idea from. Just looking back at raw, 90% of the crowd booed him, do you posters honestly believe that every one of those people are part of the iwc? Also WWE wouldn't be able to play this "oh he is a controversial superstar" nonsense, they would have to make changes to his character or turn him heel, period.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Dman3:16 said:


> I still can't believe that a few, keyword "few", posters here are STILL defending john cena being a face, it makes absolute zero sense and is mind boggling. WWE is very lucky that there isn't a competitive wrestling show like back during the 90's that they have to compete with. They're free to do whatever but lets just say that there was. The fact that john cena, the top babyface of the company, is booed on a consistent basis would be a huge problem. The competition would take shots and eat that up, while they produce a top babyface that for the most part, would be cheered and loved. And no its not just the iwc that boo's cena, I don't know where people get that illogical idea from. Just looking back at raw, 90% of the crowd booed him, do you posters honestly believe that every one of those people are part of the iwc? Also WWE wouldn't be able to play this "oh he is a controversial superstar" nonsense, they would have to make changes to his character or turn him heel, period.


Ignore the Cena defenders.. they don't know what they're talking about. The same guys who defend him now are shitting all over him on Monday nights when he comes out doing his usual corny promos. 
My friend was at the Mania press conference and he told me 90% of the crowd was booing the shit out of him, even during one of his charity segments. This is not controversial they legit hate him and what he stands for. It's all phony brainwashing antics. Vince is trying to get him over by using sick children. Disgraceful.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

SJFC said:


> We'll see who's putting money into the product tomorrow night when 10's of thousands of people(who've payed a small fortune for tickets btw) boo his ass out the arena.


What does it prove? That people who hate Cena are *paying money* to hate Cena? Do you eat at restaurants that you hate? Do you see movies of actors and directors you hate? I don't and I don't know many who do.

Everyone knows DC, Boston, New York, Philly and areas like that are smark territory. Bottomline is that Cena makes WWE money from people who matter more to the product. They don't care about some 35-year-old dude who will be watching Wrestlemania on a stream tonight, don't spend money on the product and want Cena to turn heel because the product is stale.

I don't know if they'll turn him heel or not, and I'm sure it could happen eventually as you never say never in wrestling. But most of the reasons people on this forum are using don't make sense.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think Cena will ever turn heel now.

I think if they were going to do it, they would have done it already. They've had so many perfect opportunities. I'd welcome it if it happened, but I would be incredibly shocked.


----------



## ice_edge_forever (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh yes. This year it will happen. 

We all believe it will. 

All in due time people will realize that hoping is nothing but a dream that we have when we sleep.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Shattered Dreams said:


> I speculate that Cena will never turn heel, and that the only way Cena doesn't win the title tonight is if someone interferes. So I propose that Vin Diesel shows up and lays Cena out to the shock of all in attendance and at home. Then Rock and Vin flex in the middle of the ring to a *chorus of boos* segueing into a Fast and the Furious 6 preview trailer to end the show. Best finish ever


The product is so bad right now that if Vin Diesel were to show up along with both Paul Walker and Tyrese Gibson and screwed Cena and afterwards all 4 of them proceeded to piss on the WWE title they'd be cheered like gods.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Tater said:


> You're right about that being the case with most wrestlers. Cena is a different case though. The majority of the crowd *wants* to boo Cena. They're not going to do an about face over a heel turn.


Lol, the majority of the crowd wants to cheer Cena and do. You guys are making the mistake of pretending that the minority is the majority. He'll get booed at Wrestlemania, purely because it's a smark area where the roles will be reversed. Heels like Punk get cheered and faces like Cena get booed. Everything is ass-backwards. The minute Cena ever turns heels, smarks will cheer him. It's lame.


----------



## Dman3:16 (Jul 21, 2012)

FoxyRoxy said:


> Ignore the Cena defenders.. they don't know what they're talking about. The same guys who defend him now are shitting all over him on Monday nights when he comes out doing his usual corny promos.
> My friend was at the Mania press conference and he told me 90% of the crowd was booing the shit out of him, even during one of his charity segments. This is not controversial they legit hate him and what he stands for. It's all phony brainwashing antics. Vince is trying to get him over by using sick children. Disgraceful.


I know but its just so hard to not say anything to them. They are either die hard delusional cena fans or just flat out trolling. I know I shouldn't "feed the trolls" but if its a grown man in full out cena gear trying to defend him, then he needs to be addressed and put down.




M.S.I.I. said:


> *Lol, the majority of the crowd wants to cheer Cena and do. You guys are making the mistake of pretending that the minority is the majority*. He'll get booed at Wrestlemania, purely because it's a smark area where the roles will be reversed. Heels like Punk get cheered and faces like Cena get booed. Everything is ass-backwards. The minute Cena ever turns heels, smarks will cheer him. It's lame.


L....O....L... Do you seriously believe what you just posted? You have to be trolling right? Was that a troll post? I think it was but just in case it wasn't, you need to re-watch the past 2 weeks of raw, especially last week. You my friend, are either one of the delusional cena defenders or just trolling this thread. LOL @ you thinking that majority of crowds cheer for cena, when he consistently gets booed by the majority and it can clearly be heard. Its also funny how cena defenders constantly label a city a "smark" city just because they are booing cena. Yes cm punk and even ziggler may get chants and cheers at times, but no other heel is cheered and no other face is booed, and yet its still labeled a "smark" city for the way they treat cena. I guess according to cena defenders, almost 70% of cities are "smark" cities, a new city gets added every month. Now if you are trolling I do apologize, sometimes its hard to tell the difference on this forum.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

This 'smark fans will just cheer cena if he turns face' stuff is bollocks and a total overreaction, as if every face gets booed and every heel gets cheered

its a rarity

heels whove been cheered lately: cm punk (by an increasingly small amount of the crowd), bryan (when he was heel), ziggler (though thats cooled off)

faces that got booed lately : sheamus, cena...

theres probably a couple that im forgetting but to make out that its NOT because people are fed up with the Cena character and its actually just 'iwc smarks who would cheer him if he turned heel' is nonsense


----------



## Dman3:16 (Jul 21, 2012)

Flash Funk said:


> This 'smark fans will just cheer cena if he turns face' stuff is bollocks and a total overreaction, as if every face gets booed and every heel gets cheered
> 
> its a rarity
> 
> ...


This.

Its funny when you bring evidence or a counter to a cena defender, they ignore it and continue to try to justify the same argument that was already addressed. I said the same thing either in this or the other cena thread, and no cena defender even responded lol. I guess its too true for a counter argument.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, he may change character, or turn heel. The thing is, if he does he will be a dominate heel. I'm sorry, he's not going to be feuding with Kofi Kingston, or Zack Ryder. If he turns heel, he going to want the WWE Championship again. If he wins the WWE Championship, people will bitch, even if he's a heel. There is no way John Cena turns heel without him winning the WWE Championship shortly after. Hogan did it when he turned heel, Austin won the Championship the night he turned heel. It's a very good way to establish a new dominate heel, give them the gold. 

So now John Cena is a heel, dominate as ever, and WWE Champion. It would be the same as if John Cena was a face.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Yes, he may change character, or turn heel. The thing is, if he does he will be a dominate heel. I'm sorry, he's not going to be feuding with Kofi Kingston, or Zack Ryder. If he turns heel, he going to want the WWE Championship again. If he wins the WWE Championship, people will bitch, even if he's a heel. There is no way John Cena turns heel without him winning the WWE Championship shortly after. Hogan did it when he turned heel, Austin won the Championship the night he turned heel. It's a very good way to establish a new dominate heel, give them the gold.
> 
> So now John Cena is a heel, dominate as ever, and WWE Champion. It would be the same as if John Cena was a face.


That is the thing, I would not mind seeing him go on a dominant heel run with the title. I could stand him being unstoppable for awhile in that role. As I don't hate Cena the person, I just cannot stand his tired old character doing the same old shit. Most who claim to hate him probably don't even realize that is all it is for them as well. Nobody ever needed a change and fresh direction more. As there is just nowhere else to go with this character. 

The bottom line is that "Wrestling's hero turns badboy" would SELL, as it has before. Especially since the product is so stagnant right now. Anyone who says that they just need to keep doing the same thing and that it is currently not stale must not be paying attention. It's not just for the sake of old hardcore fans, either. Change is good and the business has always thrived on shocking moments that changed the landscape in order to get people to pay attention. Are moments like that not why we watch?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Yes, he may change character, or turn heel. The thing is, if he does he will be a dominate heel. I'm sorry, he's not going to be feuding with Kofi Kingston, or Zack Ryder. If he turns heel, he going to want the WWE Championship again. If he wins the WWE Championship, people will bitch, even if he's a heel. There is no way John Cena turns heel without him winning the WWE Championship shortly after. Hogan did it when he turned heel, Austin won the Championship the night he turned heel. It's a very good way to establish a new dominate heel, give them the gold.
> 
> So now John Cena is a heel, dominate as ever, and WWE Champion. *It would be the same as if John Cena was a face.*


Well, yeah. You're exactly right. All except for that last part. That's where your entire post unraveled.

I don't think most people want to see a chickenshit heel Cena feuding with midcarders. We want to see the dominant heel Cena. It's only the Rock who he can't beat, therefore he must cheat to win. Once the turn to the dark side is complete, he's the monster heel with the belt.

It's not gonna be the same as a face because he'll FINALLY be put in matches against faces. And when someone finally does go over him clean, it'll be a HUGE boost for their career. That's how you make new stars. So, no... it will be nothing at all like him as a face.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

M.S.I.I. said:


> What does it prove? That people who hate Cena are *paying money* to hate Cena? Do you eat at restaurants that you hate? Do you see movies of actors and directors you hate? I don't and I don't know many who do.
> 
> Everyone knows DC, Boston, New York, Philly and areas like that are smark territory. Bottomline is that Cena makes WWE money from people who matter more to the product. They don't care about some 35-year-old dude who will be watching Wrestlemania on a stream tonight, don't spend money on the product and want Cena to turn heel because the product is stale.
> 
> I don't know if they'll turn him heel or not, and I'm sure it could happen eventually as you never say never in wrestling. But most of the reasons people on this forum are using don't make sense.


Lets be completely honest with ourselves here, is Wrestlemania this year based on the card really worth shelling out 70 bucks for?


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

So much for that. It was the worst Wrestlemania ending I have ever seen. The crowd is booing the fuck out of Cena, yet they still shake hands and Cena is the new champ. Why the hell do they do this? Nobody above 10 years old wants to see it...


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

M.S.I.I. said:


> Lol, you guys are just falling into the trap. Give them an inch and they'll take a yard. Works every time.


On to the next.


----------



## Shield Of Justice (Apr 1, 2013)

Well that sucked.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

WWE > IWC


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Man. I've seen some shitty endings to PPVs. But fuck, that was terrible.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, there it is. :cena3


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Just fuck off Cena and fuck off Vince. Absolute pair of cunts. How much does Cena have to be booed and hated before they finally stop fucking forcing him down our throats as the superhero face?


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

LOL cry now marks!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm shocked that it didn't happen! :troll


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

EL OH EL


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

There's your answer. Cena's never turning heel. He's too nice. :cena3


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just awful


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

This was the final chance.

Over.

who does he face at WM now next year? He's beaten Lesnar AND Rock FFS

He's about to become ten times as dominant as his 2006-07 run


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

You'll never learn. You idiots will never learn! ahahahahaha!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

There's no reason for me to bitch about what I knew what was goin to happen lol, it just sucked watching my two cousins(12, 8) gettin legit upset about it because they love Rock and hate Cena. They still think it's real and the 12 year old got hella pissed when they rose each others arms...he said Rock went out like a punk. SMH


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Who honestly believed a heel turn would happen? I think a lot of us hoped, but few really believed, and that's because deep down we all knew they would end the show this way. I'm not even mad, it was so obvious that was what they were gonna do as soon as the second match was announced. WWE in a nutshell; 'This is your face of the company, your hero and your champion.. Whether you like it or not'. When they make the kind of money that they do from events like this, they don't feel the need to try anything different.

This is the biggest indication yet that Cena isn't turning at least for another five or more years, and I mean at the very least. And now, to sit back and watch floods of angry smarks rant about how this was the 'Worst 'Mania ever!' and 'FUCK THIS COMPANY I'LL NEVER WATCH AGAIN' :troll

Face it, Vinny Mac is king of the trolls. Cena will be the corny, bland, painfully irritating babyface hero for the next decade.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

planetarydeadlock said:


> This was the final chance.
> 
> Over.
> 
> ...


Undertaker.. we comin fo you (and yo streak) ni**a.....!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

LMAO 

Seriously between the "dying kidz" aka Make a Wish foundation & now the Special Olympics under the WWE umbrella of non-stop politically correct BS.

Like Vinny Mac's song says....

"NO CHANCE IN HELL"


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Well the WWE continues to ignore their fans. No surprise.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

YOU are irrelevant. I keep telling y'all this. None of you see the bigger picture. Oh well!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I feel so sorry for the people expecting a heel turn.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Lol there are people who are literally after Rock's head hahaha

Wait...what happened to my sig???


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Let this thread REST IN PEACE!........ until next year when WWE teases a heel turn to sell WM 30 lol.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Cena might still turn heel tomorrow night, so we can't say there's no heel turn happening just yet, there is still a possibility, a small one yes but there's still a chance of it happening.

I'd wait till after tomorrow's RAW to put an end to this discussion till next year, of course.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Inb4 dead thread.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Let this thread REST IN PEACE!........ until next year when WWE teases a heel turn to sell WM 30 lol.


they never really teased it....


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Flame of Olympus said:


> Inb4 dead thread.


Haha, na people will keep hoping, fruitlessley that he will.

Also I still think he'll turn heel by taking the Streak next year.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> Cena might still turn heel tomorrow night, so we can't say there's no heel turn happening just yet, there is still a possibility, a small one yes but there's still a chance of it happening.
> 
> I'd wait till after tomorrow's RAW to put an end to this discussion till next year, of course.


No, just no. He has absolutely no reason to turn heel now, it was just Vince trolling us again and looking for buys.

Him and Cena are both a fucking disgrace and are killing wrestling.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

WHY WOULD CENA TURN HEEL NOW?

He accomplished his goal. He sucked Rocky's dick. Wheres the storyline? where's the suspense? The whole thing was tailor made and WWE fucked it up. The only reason people paid for this rubbish was to see if Cena would finally make the switch. There's a reason 80,000 people shat all over that ending and it was because it sucked. The worst possible ending they could have given us. 

Cena should have turned heel and took the title. Cena should have kicked Rock in the nuts after he tried to shake his hand. Cena should have paid The Shield to help him and then salute THEM instead of The fucking Rock. *ANYTHING* would be better than this rubbish.

Enjoy your Cena/Mark Henry feud. Enjoy another 5 years of Super Cena. This was the time to turn him and it didn't happen. It's never happening. Get over it. The WWE will never change until Cena retires.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Banjo said:


> YOU are irrelevant. I keep telling y'all this. None of you see the bigger picture. Oh well!


What is this "bigger picture"?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

animus said:


> What is this "bigger picture"?


Hornswoggle.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

King Bebe said:


> WHY WOULD CENA TURN HEEL NOW?
> 
> He accomplished his goal. He sucked Rocky's dick. Wheres the storyline? where's the suspense? The whole thing was tailor made and WWE fucked it up. The only reason people paid for this rubbish was to see if Cena would finally make the switch. There's a reason 80,000 people shat all over that ending and it was because it sucked. The worst possible ending they could have given us.
> 
> ...


Fantastic post.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Rated R™ said:


> Cena might still turn heel tomorrow night, so we can't say there's no heel turn happening just yet, there is still a possibility, a small one yes but there's still a chance of it happening.
> 
> I'd wait till after tomorrow's RAW to put an end to this discussion till next year, of course.


I don't like to say there's no chance of anything in wrestling, but in this case.. Yeah.. no chance. Not after all that stuff with the disabled kids, and the passing of the torch at the end. That was the clearest signal yet that they are sticking with this guy as the number one face. I think we all just need to understand that WWE are powerful enough to not give a flying fuck about the older, more smarkier demographic. It's not really us that's lining Vince's pockets.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I've taken shits more satisfying than that ending!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

punx06 said:


> I don't like to say there's no chance of anything in wrestling, but in this case.. Yeah.. no chance. Not after all that stuff with the disabled kids, and the passing of the torch at the end. That was the clearest signal yet that they are sticking with this guy as the number one face. I think we all just need to understand that WWE are powerful enough to not give a flying fuck about the older, more smarkier demographic. It's not really us that's lining Vince's pockets.


Wonder if they'll have videos of kids touting how happy they are that their hero won -_-'


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Rated R™ said:


> Cena might still turn heel tomorrow night, so we can't say there's no heel turn happening just yet, there is still a possibility, a small one yes but there's still a chance of it happening.
> 
> I'd wait till after tomorrow's RAW to put an end to this discussion till next year, of course.


After the handshake, AND hug? No. Cena is not turning heel. Not for a long time, sadly. :cena


----------



## TheGentlemanMasher (Mar 4, 2013)

McMahon doesn't have the grapefruits anymore to turn Cena heel. Forget that it would make perfect sense, get people talking. No, we'll just be forced to watch him dominate now being booed by everyone just because little kids buy his awful looking t-shirts.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

ColtofPersonality said:


> After the handshake, AND hug? No. Cena is not turning heel. Not for a long time, sadly. :cena


WE just gave us the middle fingers with that move. The handshake with their left hand, and the hug with the right.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Losing to The Rock couldn't make him turn heel. The fact that he couldn't "win the big one" should have been enough to send Cena over the edge and become desperate. But nope, never give up kids! :cena3


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

sesshomaru said:


> Hornswoggle.


He never liked Bret Hart didn't you know.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------

